# Brixton coronavirus: local help, resources, business closures and news



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2020)

Not trying to be to alarmist. But I work in City and West End. Two companies I know have sent everyone home due to the virus. Its starting to affect business in London to the extent that large business are closing up and telling people to work from home. This is just the start imo.

Lambeth has few cases at the moment. 

So Im starting thread for Brixton Forum so posters who have to "lockdown" can ask for help.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Gramsci's thread is a Brixton based one cos a lot of posters live in that area. The other is national.



Precisely. Im aware of the national threads.

As I said I don't want to be alarmist. But what Ive encountered in last week at work makes me concerned that in London and our patch it could be serious issue.

So some Brixton forum posters may need help in near future.

I can definitely drop stuff off for anyone as I cycle everywhere.

Be good if other posters can possibly say how they may be able to help.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2020)

I find this an issue of conscience.

I got some aches and pains and seriously yellow snot recently , so I gave apologies for a Brixton Society meeting - where several attendees were likely to be well above 70.

Should I be going shopping? I don't have much choice - I'm fit enough and probably not infected with Coronavirus Covid-19, but you never know.

It seems a bit odd to me that the only way you can get tested currently is to be taken ill enough to be a hospital inpatient.

The Johns Hopkins universal Covid-19 map makes alarming viewing - especially if you check it day after day








						COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
					

Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




					coronavirus.jhu.edu
				




It can't be possible that UK infections are so low compared to France Spain and Germany. It must be because we aren't testing.

I haven;t been this year, but i understand that in church services - Anglican and Catholic at least - the compulsory handshake for the Peace has now been transformed into a gesture more like Namaste - Indian traditional greeting - or alternatively a gesture of arms crossed across the chest and a mutual bow.

Sounds rather charming actually.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Re Gramsci 's starter comment, this Robert Peston piece seems very alarming








						Elderly could be quarantined for four months to combat coronavirus | ITV News
					

According to a government source, the perception ministers are reluctant to make difficult decisions to battle the virus is wrong. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com
				




Can older people in inner London survive this? We already have our quota of people being found dead after weeks or months when neighbours haven;t noticed - until they call the council because of the smell.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Peston put it in even more extreme terms in the Spec: UK quarantines elderly as over-70s told: stay at home

Gavin Barwell - former chief of staff to Mrs May - is clearly pissed off with all this Gove/Peston journalistic flapping.
Anybody would think it was Brexit at stake - not people's lives


----------



## Angellic (Mar 15, 2020)

The South London Gallery is closing for a couple of weeks due to the virus.


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This link does not work.



Ah it’s been removed. Here is the story:









						Coronavirus: Postcard bid to help self-isolating neighbours
					

Becky Wass came up with the idea because she wanted to "spread kindness" amid the coronavirus fear.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> This might be helpful for those who want to let their neighbours know that help is available. It’s a pdf form offering help:
> 
> 
> 
> https://doc-04-ag-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/bppd1e43ol2rfbnora5v1s0a5phkj2g2/mr29rdv5q3kri5218hloqf513k31j5vt/1584181800000/09214106812147705227/00298349040766094200Z/1L_8GoI1zQ572fBZtElFfQZI9vNEwK7Rf?e=download&nonce=08m9livedld30&user=00298349040766094200Z&hash=jivc17nkg2bps25iak0cj60f2imtgbku


Looks like an internal document of some kind. I get access to Google doc xyz denied.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

I want to write a general piece on Buzz about this - can folks post up any useful Brixton-related links here that might be useful for the future?
I'm thinking foodbanks, charities, any support groups on FB etc etc...


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

I've posted this: Brixton and coronavirus: mutual help resources, information and discussion

If there's anything I've missed out, please post it here.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

The locusts have been at work in Iceland. Plenty of empty shelves in Poundland too.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

I think this thread is likely to prove useful so I've removed the off topic posts and broadened the title. Hope that's ok.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

Lambeth Age UK has suspended home visits.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

Quite a few folks with face masks about too.

Huge queue in Superdrug if anyone is thinking of going.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2020)

My supermarket off license Loco in LJ had not toilet paper today.

Was in City and West End working today. It had a lot less people in it. Lots of companies are getting people to work at home.

With a few staff in offices. Postroom staff mainly. As well as security guards.

Looks like big companies are keeping small staff at main offices with where possible home working. With stuff being sent by courier to and from main office and private addresses.
This is going to have big knock on effect on those who depend on city and west end workers. Cafes and street food business.

I have had several community meetings cancelled. Including one with the Council they cancelled . Totally understandable imo.

Face to face meetings are now not happening.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth Age UK has suspended home visits.



The CEO is issuing a statement. Plans to work directly with social services to help older/sickresidents with practical things beyond what we already do.. Some projects suspended but teams being redeployed to man the phones and do the practical stuff. Calling on all existing volunteers too plus dealing with loads of new offers of help. Working out the best way to fund raise to help the low waged./income households. I will update as I know.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> The CEO is issuing a statement. Plans to work directly with social services to help older/sickresidents with practical things beyond what we already do.. Some projects suspended but teams being redeployed to man the phones and do the practical stuff. Calling on all existing volunteers too plus dealing with loads of new offers of help. Working out the best way to fund raise to help the low waged./income households. I will update as I know.


I'll post up the statement on Buzz, if you like?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2020)

editor said:


> I'll post up the statement on Buzz, if you like?



It should be ready by tomorrow and I will get his say so before forwarding as I am not sure where he already plans to publish it. I think he'll like the idea though.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> It should be ready by tomorrow and I will get his say so before forwarding as I am not sure where he already plans to publish it. I think he'll like the idea though.


It's important the info reaches as many people as possible and I think it's easier for important stuff to get lost on busy facebook pages.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 16, 2020)

I can do fetching and carrying and shopping for people. Not just in Brixton, anywhere in London really - got a motorbike, which makes it very easy. Don't be shy if you need help. I can also fix laptops.

P.S. The staff at the Loughborough Junction Adventure Playground can vouch for me, if that helps.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

You can search what your local foodbank is requesting here: https://www.givefood.org.uk/needs/


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 16, 2020)

Good idea for a thread.

Local WhatsApp groups are starting up too. I'm in one for Tulse Hill. It's currently at organisation stage - who can do what.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Excellent:


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Sad times




















						In photos: panic buying and empty shelves in Brixton’s stores, March 2020
					

The ongoing coronavirus has resulted in panicked shoppers bulk buying and stockpiling vast amounts of goods, with toilet roll and hand sanitisers being the most in demand. “Buying more than i…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

We're seriously fucked 









						Brixton businesses, bars and clubs in crisis after Boris Johnson tells people to stay away
					

It was catastrophic news for Brixton’s bars and clubs yesterday after Boris Johnson strongly urged people not to go to “pubs, clubs, theatres and other such social venues.” By mak…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> We're seriously fucked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this a case where Brixton BID ought to step up to the plate? Especially as its rationale has been almost exclusively to advocate for the 24 hour economy.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Some useful resources here: Lambeth Larder


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Pop Brixton has closed. Several other venues are hanging on for a bit. I'll do a listing later


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Day Lewis pharmacy on Brixton hill seem to be running a really good service, particularly compared to the chaos of Boots down in Brixton. They didn’t have some of my prescription meds but managed to get them from streatham within a couple of hours. Are doing lots of home deliveries and from what I heard while I was waiting seem to be getting deliveries in every day


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Lambeth














						Local councils are already trying to sabotage the mutual aid networks
					

With the UK’s Covid-19 situation worsening at an exponential rate, you’d have hoped local government officials spent their weekends productively: drafting up plans to suspend rent payme…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's a wonderfully readable and user friendly page from Lambeth









						Coronavirus (Covid-19)
					

Information about support available to individuals, businesses and other organisation and how you can help your community.




					www.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a look at Cllr Ed Davie twitter. The crisis does not stop him having a go at Corybn. Ed reckons he is more socialist than Corbyn.

I see the national party intead of trading sectarian insults around has said to the Boris gooverment they should pass legislation to stop evictions of people who fall behind in this crisis.

As the Freeedom article say the Lamabeth Labour group would help more if the actually did something rather than criticise others.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The good will and enthusiasm of people to help has been heart warning, but I did laugh when I read in one local mutual and group about plans to all meet up as a group and deliver fliers together. Full respect for having their hearts in the right place but somewhat contradicts the idea of social distancing as a tactic to slow the spread.


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2020)

brixton soup kitchen on chl asking for essentials


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Brixton update. Almost every single pub is open.

Brixton pubs, clubs and venues currently open or closed until further notice (18th March 2020)


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Word is that the millionaires in charge of the Village are going to still charge rent if the market is forced to close and still charge rent if unit owners are compelled to self-isolate.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> brixton soup kitchen on chl asking for essentials



Buzzed: Brixton Soup Kitchen appeals for essentials as shelves empty out

Almost every post on Buzz is an appeal of some kind now. It's really depressing.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Mama Dough, The Laundry and Courtesan have al closed their doors. Trying to get confirmation on Hootananny.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Help needed: South London Refugee Association asks for emergency donations


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Pop Brixton has closed. Several other venues are hanging on f



most would say the ‘grow’ concept now looks better in hindsight 🥦🥒🥬🍎🍅
My hometown had its own version of Pop and look whats happening there









						Spark:York reborn as a collection and delivery hub
					






					www.yorkmix.com
				




a chance for pop to give back to the community maybe ?


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Depressing times:


























						In photos: Sainsbury’s Brixton Superstore picked clean by panic buyers, 18th March 2020
					

This is the depressing sight of Sainsbury’s Brixton Superstore, with rows and rows of shelves left completely empty after panic buying shoppers grabbed everything in sight.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2020)

Please, please, please donate to Brixton Foodbank, produce or money. Age UK have been receiving above and beyond requests for assistance but also donations and offers of help. They would like the community to help the foodbank who are and will be under enormous pressure now the schools are also closing.

editor please Buzz this. The foodbank is central to the community and needs all the help it can get.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Please, please, please donate to Brixton Foodbank, produce or money. Age UK have been receiving above and beyond requests for assistance but also donations and offers of help. They would like the community to help the foodbank who are and will be under enormous pressure now the schools are also closing.
> 
> editor please Buzz this. The foodbank is central to the community and needs all the help it can get.


Already done!









						Norwood and Brixton Foodbank need your donations
					

As Lambeth braces for the full impact of the coronavirus crisis, more and more people are likely to turn to foodbanks for help. The Norwood and Brixton Foodbank is appealing for more food and donat…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




And 









						Brixton Soup Kitchen appeals for essentials as shelves empty out
					

The Brixton Soup Kitchen has appealed for donations after revealing that they’re going to be running out of supplies for the most vulnerable very soon as “their shelves are empty.&#8221…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				











						South London Refugee Association asks for emergency donations
					

As the coronavirus crisis deepens, more and more charities are reaching out for help. Today, we’re highlighting the South London Refugee Association who are asking for emergency donations to …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				











						Brixton homeless charity urgently need help after break in and laptops stolen
					

Groundswell is a Brixton-based charity that looks to “enable people who are homeless to take more control of their lives, have a greater influence on services and play a full role in our comm…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2020)

Bit of news for anyone still needing to travel to / from work - have it on fairly good authority that TFL buses will be going on to saturday timetables (daytime that is, without the enhanced night service you usually get on saturday) as from monday.  may affect early / late journeys, and times on the more infrequent routes.

Nothing public out there yet.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bit of news for anyone still needing to travel to / from work - have it on fairly good authority that TFL buses will be going on to saturday timetables (daytime that is, without the enhanced night service you usually get on saturday) as from monday.  may affect early / late journeys, and times on the more infrequent routes.
> 
> Nothing public out there yet.


Makes sense seeing as there's (comparatively) so few people travelling.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Makes sense seeing as there's (comparatively) so few people travelling.



and also bus drivers / other staff getting ill and / or having to look after children or other relatives (not clear yet if transport workers will be among the 'key workers' whose kids will be allowed to go to school next week)

there may well be a plan B based on sunday services being got ready in the background


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

I was chatting to my friend who runs the off license in Brixton about this government help.

He is still open but his takings have gone down 40% on weekend when Brixton, entertainment centre , is busy.

The government scheme to support small business has not been clarified yet. Also it will be administered by local Councils.

He is concerned by the time the bureaucracy gets round to organising it he will find it hard to survive.

Looks to me the measures the government is putting forward are to timid.

Basically the government needs to underwrite all peoples wages and all small business.

At moment a lot of smalll business and precarious workers are potentially going to go under.

So the whole market based ethic is going to have to be put on hold if people are expected to stop work for several months


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2020)

I was intending to be a good boy tonight and stay in.

Unfortunatelty Tesco chose to close early - without notice - the staff were still perambulating around inside at 10 pm when the sign says closed at 11pm.
Not sure if this was because of lack of bog rolll or school snacks. Anyway I was prevented from buying a couple of bottles of beer and my Radio Times.
Natch I caught the bus round to the Beehive, which was open but quite deserted.

Saw a couple of friends round there. The staff seemed a bit apprehensive - about their jobs I should think.

PS does anyone checking the Johns Hopkins website believe the the China fiigures. They haven''t changed for nearly a week.
Presumably this is because Trump has fallen out with China Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center

PPS just announced on Sky News that 40 tube stations are to close.


----------



## paolo (Mar 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I was intending to be a good boy tonight and stay in.
> 
> Unfortunatelty Tesco chose to close early - without notice - the staff were still perambulating around inside at 10 pm when the sign says closed at 11pm.
> Not sure if this was because of lack of bog rolll or school snacks. Anyway I was prevented from buying a couple of bottles of beer and my Radio Times.
> ...



Early close will be because of early open - 6am now. I was there at 6:05 this morning and it was selfish-c**t central. Cars parked blocking fire exits, disabled bays full of non-displaying vehicles, and trolleys full of unjustifiable quantities. And the people choosing to do this then maximise the chance of transmission standing 10cm away from someone else in a 30 minute queue. Morons.

I ditched my basket with it’s handful of items and went home.

Sainsbury’s by the tube has a pretty good stock level - presumably because the idiots don’t see it as having enough quantity for _their_ special needs, and that there’s no car park to allow one to take home half an aisle.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Another venue needs help 










						Crowdfunder launched to support the Windmill Brixton venue during coronavirus crisis
					

With the government’s hopelessly inept response to the coronavirus pandemic plunging venues into uncertainty, there’s incredibly hard times ahead for independent bars, restaurants, club…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's the places confirmed as closed as of today 


*Brixton Ritzy *– CLOSED until further notice (along with all Picturehouse cinemas)

*Brixton Underdog* – CLOSED

*Cafe Cairo* – CLOSED

*Courtesan* – CLOSED until further notice

*Laundry* – closed

*Mama Dough* – CLOSED

*Phonox* – CLOSED until further notice

*Prince of Wales* – CLOSED until further notice

*Upstairs at the Ritzy *– CLOSED until further notice









						Brixton pubs, clubs, restaurants and venues currently open or closed until further notice (updated: 20th March 2020)
					

The recent indecisive government advice has left bars and venues having to decide whether to stay open and gamble on spreading the virus further, or immediately closing and risk losing everything &…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 19, 2020)

__





						Lambeth stands together
					






					content.govdelivery.com
				




Got this from Cllr Hopkins. 

Council say they will not evict Council tenants.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2020)

I just went to Loughborough Junction Tesco Express.
Its probably slightly busier than usual - and fresh out of bread. And past.a.
I expect it's not too desperate as parking there would be difficult.

Minor supplies of rice available. But not what I was after - baked beans. I never buy those in Tesco Express anyway - normally I go for the Morrisons 4-pack @ £1 which are quite delicious and good quality. Obviously Morrisons sold out weeks ago, but so have Tescos on their 65p individual tins.

Much to my delight the reduced shelf is in full operation at Tesco Express LJ.
They have loads of single cream @ 55p (from £1).
There's other stuff too - ironically including reduced price ready meals consisting of pasta!


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get that on Buzz ASAP - a lot of people are very concerned about this ....

Edit - done! 








						Lambeth Council services and coronavirus: no evictions to be pursued during the pandemic
					

Cllr Jack Hopkins, leader of Lambeth Council, has sent out a message advising residents about council services and schools and stating that, “no evictions will be pursued by the council.&#822…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Several underground stations are closed due to Coronavirus:
Stations, lifts, escalators, works and closures


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Brixton scenes 



















						In photos: Brixton venues and coronavirus, signs and notices
					

In the face of the government’s hopelessly inept response to the coronavirus pandemic, this is a terrible time for Brixton’s venues with many facing financial ruin. With no meaningful g…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## madolesance (Mar 19, 2020)

Market House closed until further notice


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Shit is getting serious
























						In photos: Brixton panic buying – Iceland stripped clean, low stocks in Marks & Spencer, 19th March 2020
					

These were the scenes in Brixton half an hour ago, with the busy Iceland supermarket pretty much picked completely clean, and Marks & Spencer showing many empty shelves:



					bit.ly


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2020)

paolo said:


> Early close will be because of early open - 6am now. I was there at 6:05 this morning and it was selfish-c**t central. Cars parked blocking fire exits, disabled bays full of non-displaying vehicles, and trolleys full of unjustifiable quantities. And the people choosing to do this then maximise the chance of transmission standing 10cm away from someone else in a 30 minute queue. Morons.
> 
> I ditched my basket with it’s handful of items and went home.
> 
> Sainsbury’s by the tube has a pretty good stock level - presumably because the idiots don’t see it as having enough quantity for _their_ special needs, and that there’s no car park to allow one to take home half an aisle.


I've been thinking I'm glad I live somewhere where people don't go shopping by car.


----------



## theboris (Mar 20, 2020)

If you have to shop, please say thank you to those working on check outs - too many people giving them grief


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

I took a walk around Brixton last night and then up to Clapham and back and it was heartbreaking and depressing seeing so many bars and restaurants grimly hanging on with barely a customer in sight. I passed one large restaurant that was completely empty, the Dogstar had about three people in it, Market House, PoW and others were closed, but the Albert seemed to have a few people in.* 

(*this isn't a comment to encourage people to go out, but a reflection on how bad it's going to be for staff and businesses, all of whom have bills to pay)

Sainsburys on Water Lane was pretty much completely and totally bereft of food - even the freezers were empty - and although there was a bit more on offer in the Clapham Sainsbury's, there was absolutely zero fruit and veg. Happily I managed to get most of what I wanted from my local shop....


----------



## nagapie (Mar 20, 2020)

81 confirmed cases in Lambeth. People really need to stay home and the government really need to come up with some coherent policies to make people feel safe. Also schools, closed but not really. Some schools reporting 60% will continue to attend. Many people I have spoken to not heeding the scant advice to only send children if both parents are key workers or sending to grandparents because they are too worried about loss of earnings.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes please 









						Coronavirus: Streatham MP joins call for Emergency Universal Basic Income
					

Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy has added her support to a letter signed by a cross-party group of Parliamentarians calling for the Government to consider implementing an emergency Universal Basic I…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Shop updates: 
TK Maxx and Foot Locker have closed. Pret is only takeaway now (and mainly been serving free coffees for NHS workers).

Greggs, Dominos and McD are also giving away food/drinks to NHS staff.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

This is what we're reduced to


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 20, 2020)

Truly shocking. But it will perhaps be too easy to condemn. Low-income families who are forced to live hand to mouth and face the uncertainty caused by the Government's uncertain and often conflicting messages, will naturally want to take the safety first option.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

happyshopper said:


> Truly shocking. But it will perhaps be too easy to condemn. Low-income families who are forced to live hand to mouth and face the uncertainty caused by the Government's uncertain and often conflicting messages, will naturally want to take the safety first option.


It's just all awful now - poor people having to fight their way into low cost supermarkets, rich people filling up their 4x4 boots with more food than they can possible eat in months, pub workers stuck between a rock and a hard place by risking their health to go into work - or not be able to pay for food.

 And worst of all, a fucking useless dithering government who put profit before the health of the nation.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2020)

Just been announced all pubs and restaurants to close tonight.
Government to pay pay grants covering up to 80% of the salary of workers kept on by companies, up to a total of £2,500 per month.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

I wonder how this compensation is going to work if people have already been laid off,  or if they were casual zero hours workers?


----------



## Winot (Mar 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Just been announced all pubs and restaurants to close tonight.
> Government to pay people not working 80% of their salaries up to £2,500pcm.



The pubs thing had to come. Should have been earlier but perhaps they are eking out the bad news.

The salary thing is just extraordinary.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2020)

Winot said:


> The pubs thing had to come. Should have been earlier but perhaps they are eking out the bad news.
> 
> The salary thing is just extraordinary.


Even Frances O'Grady complimenting the chancellor on "real leadership".


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Re shopping - I rather foolishly left it till 12 noon to set out for some bread & other sundries. Nothing available in Camberwell at all - at Lidl, the Co-op or Morrisons.

Came up trumps (just) by moving on to Peckham Lidl, where I got one of the last 49p own brand wholemeal loaves. Whilst I was at it I decided to get the very last seeded white loaf (if you don't count the one lying on the shelf ripped open).

If people hadn't been panicking I could have made do with my usual purchase - a 75p own brand Lidl seeded wholemeal loaf.

My Peckham Lidl experience was enhanced by a middle aged Rasta getting frustrated at the self service tills and ranting at high volume about Israel always looking out for black people. I'm not sure he and Jeremy Corbyn would've agreed on definitions there.

He seemed to be a regular - and about five previously invisible Lidl shelf-packers/stock-checkers sudden;ly materialised and asked him to leave the store.

Having had a satisfying shop, I repaired to the Kentish Drover, which was only half or a third full and had a pint of a really excellent guest ale. The barman/manager was kind enough to take cash. As regards closing etc. he said "We are the last to know".


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I wonder how this compensation is going to work if people have already been laid off,  or if they were casual zero hours workers?


according to the CBI anyone who was on the payroll on the 28th Feb will be entitled to it, I noticed the government was very vague as to zero hours contract workers and silent on the self-employed so I guess we can go fuck ourselves in their eyes


----------



## nagapie (Mar 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Even Frances O'Grady complimenting the chancellor on "real leadership".



She must, as the teenagers I teach would say, have corona in the head.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> according to the CBI anyone who was on the payroll on the 28th Feb will be entitled to it, I noticed the government was very vague as to zero hours contract workers and silent on the self-employed so I guess we can go fuck ourselves in their eyes


Loads of pub workers and casual workers aren't on regular payrolls. They're going to be fucked and they;re some of the people who need the most support. And what happens if the company has gone bust?


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 20, 2020)

The shops on Electric Avenue are overflowing with fresh fruit and vegetables. I was there 5 minutes ago. It's like a time warp from last week. No queues. Bizarre. Meat and fish too. The only thing I couldn't get was eggs. Even the short shelf life stuff is there in adundant quantities - avocados, cherry tomatoes, strawberries...


----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The shops on Electric Avenue are overflowing with fresh fruit and vegetables. I was there 5 minutes ago. It's like a time warp from last week. No queues. Bizarre. Meat and fish too. The only thing I couldn't get was eggs. Even the short shelf life stuff is there in adundant quantities - avocados, cherry tomatoes, strawberries...


billythefish


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The shops on Electric Avenue are overflowing with fresh fruit and vegetables. I was there 5 minutes ago. It's like a time warp from last week. No queues. Bizarre. Meat and fish too. The only thing I couldn't get was eggs. Even the short shelf life stuff is there in adundant quantities - avocados, cherry tomatoes, strawberries...


I'm going to do a feature promoting the small businesses when I get a chance.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 20, 2020)

I should have asked them what the secret is. Perhaps it's that their staff just don't stop? Some of them looked a bit haggard! Restocking of shelves was going on continuously, whereas in M&S and Sainsburys and Iceland at around 6pm there was nobody attempting to replace fruit and veg.
Presumably the independents get their stock from New Covent Gdn market. Clearly there's no shortage there yet.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Loads of pub workers and casual workers aren't on regular payrolls. They're going to be fucked and they;re some of the people who need the most support. And what happens if the company has gone bust?


I agree, for all the money they are saying is available (until you read the small print) there seems to be a complete lack of understanding of the day to day situation of a large proportion of the population and a complete lack of joined up thinking and of giving actual information, just a series of headline grabbing quotes that don't address the very real problems for a lot of people


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I should have asked them what the secret is. Perhaps it's that their staff just don't stop? Some of them looked a bit haggard! Restocking of shelves was going on continuously, whereas in M&S and Sainsburys and Iceland at around 6pm there was nobody attempting to replace fruit and veg.
> Presumably the independents get their stock from New Covent Gdn market. Clearly there's no shortage there yet.


Plus people can't drive their enormous cars up to the shop and stuff their vast boots full of bulk-bought foodie booty.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 20, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> I agree, for all the money they are saying is available (until you read the small print) there seems to be a complete lack of understanding of the day to day situation of a large proportion of the population and a complete lack of joined up thinking and of giving actual information, just a series of headline grabbing quotes that don't address the very real problems for a lot of people


That's what happens when an amoral newspaper columnist is given a country to run.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


>



I thought he was introduced in an odd sort of way - like he represented charities (which AFAIK he doesn't).


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2020)

For the big stores its a logistics issue.

I was at Nisa in LJ this evening at around 7pm. The staff were unloading lorry full of stuff into shop. As they were doing it people were asking for things.

I chatted to one of the staff and said how are you coping with all this. Toilet rolls, pasta were flying off the shelves. Told her I felt sorry for shop staff working now.

It was so mad in Nisa I walked out. All I wanted was the cheap beers.

This country is not short of food. Its short of NHS staff and equipment. If people would only not panic buy. Its not necessary. Its a sign that people don't trust the authorities.

Which reminds me read this today on the Blitz today by the historian Overy.










						Why the cruel myth of the 'blitz spirit' is no model for how to fight coronavirus | Richard Overy
					

Wartime leaders disguised the awful reality of being bombed with tales of British resolve. It’s no fit approach for this crisis, says academic Richard Overy




					www.theguardian.com
				




The idea of the nation all pulllng together like during the Blitz is a fantasy. In fact the Blitz caused panic and trauma for the citizens directly affected.

I don't blame people for panic buying. But I see it as symptom of society on the edge.

For decades we have been told the free market is best etc. Even the lessons of the last economic crisis were quickly forgotten. Once the scum in the City were bailed out the rest of us were given "austerity".

One thing is for certain under this government the City will bounce back out of this crisis.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I don't blame people for panic buying. But I see it as symptom of society on the edge.


I blame the government. I remember the sugar crisis in 1974. They had rationing then: one bag per person. And people accepted it.

The problem is that no-one in Britain has a proper job any more (apart from healthcare and rubbish disposal).
Now no-one works in a factory or does a craft like shoe repair or piano tuning. We are a nation of spivs and hustlers.
And of course Napoleon correctly observed the English are a nation of shopkeepers.  

Shopkeepers meet hustlers - and you get 

as per editor post #65


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


>




Wondered what you view on this twitter post is?

The twitter is wrong. He does not lead an organisation of independent owned independent business.

He works for an organisation called Brixton BID . Which is composed of business rate payers. Not just independent business. 

Nor is he a leader. He is an employee of this hybrid of local state organisation that is presented as a community organisation.

I have real concerns about him. To much likes to see himself in the community leader role.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> according to the CBI anyone who was on the payroll on the 28th Feb will be entitled to it, I noticed the government was very vague as to zero hours contract workers and silent on the self-employed so I guess we can go fuck ourselves in their eyes



Whiich is a big swathe of the working class in London. Something the middle classes don't understand.

I was chatting to someone who works for a City company. He is now working at home. He is already getting cabin fever. I said look you have still got a job and are being paid. What's the problem?

Im worried Im stuffed next week. The economy of this country works on basis of precarious workers and the rentier class ( Landlords as such like)

So far the landlords are going to be ok.

What I would like to see is ending of rent payments for two months across the board.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Wondered what you view on this twitter post is?
> 
> The twitter is wrong. He does not lead an organisation of independent owned independent business.
> 
> ...


Most Brixton businesses I know don't give a fuck about Brixton Bid. In fact, make that all.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> according to the CBI anyone who was on the payroll on the 28th Feb will be entitled to it, I noticed the government was very vague as to zero hours contract workers and silent on the self-employed so I guess we can go fuck ourselves in their eyes



In the City of London load of people are so called "self employed", Security guards working on zero hours , Uber/ Black Cab drivers, street food stalls.

An army of people working in the City and keeping it going who are the "precariat"

Also the buskers / Big issue sellers and beggars. They depend on passing trade and the City being full of people. 

The buskers have been cleared out. Don't know how this was decided but its happened.

I


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Loads of workers around Brixton live in a zero hours, off the books world. They're royally fucked. 

In another time, I'd arrange a fund raising gig or DJ night, but now I can't think of anything I can do to help and it makes me very sad.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Loads of workers around Brixton live in a zero hours, off the books world. They're royally fucked.
> 
> In another time, I'd arrange a fund raising gig or DJ night, but now I can't think of anything I can do to help and it makes me very sad.



Plus a lot of these people are migrants. When things got bad they would go back to there own family networks in there own country. Now borders are being closed that option is not so easy.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> In the City of London load of people are so called "self employed", Security guards working on zero hours , Uber/ Black Cab drivers, street food stalls.
> 
> An army of people working in the City and keeping it going who are the "precariat"
> 
> ...


My lodger who was made redundant by Tesco last September has lately been working in a private mental hospital for young people called Elysium in Potters Bar. All of the patients are from the NHS.  

I note my friend has been under pressure from the agency to work UTR (self-employed no NI no benefit).
Don't know what the upshot of this is. Most likely he would not benefit from these government measures, as Gramsci seems to be suggesting.

The NHS is keen to preserve the fantasy that it is a public service, not a private one, but thousands of their staff are self-employed with no rights.

And of course the agencies are maxxing their commission at no risk to themselves.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 21, 2020)

Last night at the Hootananny for a little while


----------



## madolesance (Mar 21, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Last night at the Hootananny for a little while


----------



## madolesance (Mar 21, 2020)

It may of been really manky but it was a great pub/ venue/ hangout/ and mostly a place the owners worked damn hard to ensure it remained open. Looking forward to the day it opens again. Very sad night for all.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

Plenty of fresh fruit and food at Nisa in LJ.
Yesterday people were panic buying so I walked out.

Been there just now and its ok.

Panic buying isn't necessary.

As friendofdorothy said previously I wish people would stop it.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

And the indian grocer next door to Nisa was well stocked.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


>




Another thing. I dont remember this community leader supporting the Ritzy workers against Cineworld.

The "worries" of those workers passed him by.

One thing I dont need over next few months is the views of people like him.

I dont need members of the local political establishment using this crisis to big themselves up.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 21, 2020)

White Horse tonight!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Whiich is a big swathe of the working class in London. Something the middle classes don't understand.
> 
> I was chatting to someone who works for a City company. He is now working at home. He is already getting cabin fever. I said look you have still got a job and are being paid. What's the problem?
> 
> ...


Quite a lot of middle class self employed too. Especially in london. In fact hasn't the greatest rise in self employment been amongst those with the higher qualifications? Anyway, I'm sure this demographic will be making their views known.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 21, 2020)

Where can i get eggs? My son is on a medical diet and i need them.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Quite a lot of middle class self employed too. Especially in london. In fact hasn't the greatest rise in self employment been amongst those with the higher qualifications? Anyway, I'm sure this demographic will be making their views known.



You might be surprised at the number of people on zero contracts and so called self employment who are doing working class jobs. From building maintenance to security work. Even though they might look like they are working for a company. Which they are in practise. Companies over the years have been changing to this system. Its beneficial for them as reduces overheads.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 22, 2020)

Nightmare for my industry (visual effects), so many freelancers and they’ve put so much filming on hold 😫🥺


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Where can i get eggs? My son is on a medical diet and i need them.



I have a fresh packet of six eggs you can have. Are you local?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I have a fresh packet of six eggs you can have. Are you local?


Thanks. I'll pm you.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I have a fresh packet of six eggs you can have. Are you local?


Someone just brought me some. Thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm anxiously waiting to see if I'm one of the 1.5 million people Robert Jenrick is writing to advising me to stay in self isolation for 12 weeks.

Its a pity Robert Jenrick didn't stay in self isolation himself in 2017, when he was the only British MP to attend Donald Trump's biggest best ever inauguration, where Trump alleged the media was creating fake news by showing relatively empty streets.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 22, 2020)

Eggs are an issue. We could not find any Friday but Saturday was very easy.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2020)

Seems like quite a few churches around Brixton are open for services today


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2020)

It was positively uplifting to go into the new NISA at Loughborough Junction and find plenty of food, including freshly baked bread, fresh fruit and veg and  generally good stocks everywhere, and people wisely standing away from each other in the short checkout queue. Happy staff too.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2020)

editor said:


> people wisely standing away from each other in the short checkout queue


i have been doing this at least a couple of weeks now but some people give me a funny look like I am acting weird....


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> i have been doing this at least a couple of weeks now but some people give me a funny look like I am acting weird....


I took a walk around Ruskin Park and although it's perfectly sensible and correct, it still feels a bit disquieting when people make a point of moving right to the side when they pass you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I took a walk around Ruskin Park and although it's perfectly sensible and correct, it still feels a bit disquieting when people make a point of moving right to the side when they pass you.


Luckily my dog tends to run in front of me so I look ahead and make manoeuvres preemptively so as not to cause disquiet.


----------



## Smick (Mar 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I took a walk around Ruskin Park and although it's perfectly sensible and correct, it still feels a bit disquieting when people make a point of moving right to the side when they pass you.



I was out for a run on the South Circular earlier, by Catford, some guy standing at the bus stop and shelter, widthways on the pavement. Between the street furniture for the bus stop and the busy road, it was all I could do to get past him, never mind keep a distance. People getting out of the way is very welcome.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2020)

Nisa in LJ has been very useful.

Today I cycled up throught the City to get a bike part.

Stopped at the Tesco and Coop near Ludgate Circus. Thinking they would be stocked up. Looks like others were doing that as well by the number of bikes around and stocks were low.

Went back through Albert Embankment. The Portuguese deli was empty of pasta and rice. The staff were also on edge. As were the staff in Tescos in the City.

I can understand. But its now becoming unsettling.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2020)

I noticed today stocks of beer were low. I assume people are now drinking at home.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2020)

Library staff walk out over safety fears. 

Walkout at ten south London libraries over coronavirus safety

Report said library staff had no wipes or sanitisers provided.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 22, 2020)

Speaking of beer, anyone know if any pubs need to shift any stock that they need to get rid of? I’d rather give my money to them than the supermarkets


----------



## CH1 (Mar 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Seems like quite a few churches around Brixton are open for services today


Which ones?
AFAIK the Catholics, Anglicans and Methodists were not supposed to open today.

Media-wise the Archbisjhop of Canterbury did a virtual service from Lambeth Plalce on Radio Four - and the choir were in St Martin in the Field.
The BBC One morning service was a concoction from Wales with a bishop and reader in an empty cathedral, and with hymns mixed in from an edition of Songs of Praise recorded last July.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 22, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Speaking of beer, anyone know if any pubs need to shift any stock that they need to get rid of? I’d rather give my money to them than the supermarkets




Wondering this too. There must be shitloads of beer in pubs that will go bad before they are allowed to reopen. 

I was in the Phoenix by Denmakr Hill station on Friday evening and they were doing pints at half price. I bought some NHS staff who had just finished their shift some pints.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2020)

Got this info on household waste


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't know if people are interested in shopping info.
I went to Tesco and Lidl in Acre Lane this afternoon.
Tescos has plenty of greens and fruit but no potatoes at all.

Lidl on the other hand has stacks of 7.5 kg sacks of potatoes.
Outrageously large quantity for me to buy - but it does solve the problem for several weeks.
I am no wimp when it comes to sprouting potatoes - I cut off the shoots.
Not doubt some will be wary of solanine poisoning - so best to keep them out of the light.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Mar 23, 2020)

All the fruit & veg stalls on Electric Avenue open - and fully stocked. Purchased a load of stuff from Danny's for just under a fiver. Also checked out Iceland and apart from loo roll they had most items in stock. The staff were doing a sterling job stopping people panic/bulk buying.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

Just went for a much-needed walk around Brockwell park. Not that busy, and with just about every single person following the social distancing rules.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

Another Brixton store closes down in response to the health crisis:









						Brixton department store Morleys temporarily closes in response to the coronavirus crisis
					

It’s one of Brixton’s most loved and longest serving stores, but Morley’s Department Store have announced that they are closing today (Mon, 23rd March 2020) as a result of the ong…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Another Brixton store closes down in response to the health crisis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to see this. I use their greetings card section when in need of something classy and original.
I've used their duvets, sheets, towels and when they had sensible prices for menswear that too. An their electricals in the basement.

Morleys is a Brixton institution and I hope they come back in due course.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Sad to see this. I use their greetings card section when in need of something classy and original.
> I've used their duvets, sheets, towels and when they had sensible prices for menswear that too. An their electricals in the basement.
> 
> Morleys is a Brixton institution and I hope they come back in due course.


All of their departments have been so useful. Always been the go to place for probably most household things. Understand why they had to close, but with the obvious strong management that's behind them, they will open again.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

Just thought I'd post this here as well: 



> *2. CLOSING NON-ESSENTIAL SHOPS AND PUBLIC SPACES*
> Last week, the Government ordered certain businesses – including pubs, cinemas and theatres – to close. The Government is now extending this requirement to a further set of businesses and other venues, including:
> 
> 
> ...











						Coronavirus: full details about the new rules on staying at home and away from others
					

Earlier tonight, Boris Johnson announced sweeping new measures in an attempt to curb the spread of coronavirus (COVID-19). The new rules mean that people must stay at home except for shopping for b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Smick (Mar 24, 2020)

I share childcare of my kids with my ex on a 50:50 basis.

In case anyone is in the same boat, movement of kids between parents is allowable, they'rere in amongst the vulnerable in footnote 1 in the beneath.






						[Withdrawn] Staying at home and away from others (social distancing)
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2020)

My local Tesco Metro, only nearby shop, is closed. Assuming they have no staff to run it. Gov have now had to rush in a lockdown plan with no preparations.


----------



## Smick (Mar 24, 2020)

nagapie said:


> My local Tesco Metro, only nearby shop, is closed. Assuming they have no staff to run it. Gov have now had to rush in a lockdown plan with no preparations.


Which one is that?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

I thought this might be a handy resource if enough people contribute.  Please add to the list!

*Coldharbour Lane*
Opposite the Barrier Block:
Payless (via door serving hatch) 
Lambeth Mini Mart


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2020)

Smick said:


> Which one is that?


Tulse Hill. It is open now, phew!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

Posted this









						Coronavirus: full details about what shops and businesses can stay open (updated 25th March 2020)
					

There still appears to be some confusion as to what businesses can still stay open during the coronavirus crisis, so we thought we’d reproduce this guidance from the government that was publi…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Smick (Mar 24, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Tulse Hill. It is open now, phew!


Glad! I'm due to go later. Any sign whether the bank machine is working?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2020)

Smick said:


> Glad! I'm due to go later. Any sign whether the bank machine is working?


I didn't check sorry. 

They still don't have much, I'd go soon. They had tea and coffee today though!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll top it up myself then!

*Coldharbour Lane*
Opposite the Barrier Block:
Payless (via door serving hatch)
Lambeth Mini Mart 

*Electric Avenue*
Almost all of the small greengrocers/butchers

*Market Row*
That wine place


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

Lambeth tweet


----------



## Smick (Mar 24, 2020)

I took the kids to Brockwell at 5 for some exercise, having been home-schooling all day. I realise that I'm as much part of the problem as everyone else there. 

It was as busy as a Saturday afternoon, with the exception of the playpark being locked up. Several times there were 3-4 heading one direction and the same heading the opposite way, impossible to keep a 6' distance.

There's a swan has built a nest by the duck pond and she was getting off her eggs. A group of 8 or so had gathered to look, all standing beside each other. 

Also 6 kids had congregated in the walled garden, having a chat. 

All ordinarily acceptable behaviour, but a problem at present. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they were to close the park as part of wider control measures.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2020)

I cycled by Mimis deli near the Oval. They have plenty of pasta. Its £1.80 a packet. But is high quality. I don't think he is putting his prices up. Its good quality products at his shop but never was cheap at Mimi's.









						Mimi's Deli (Oval) Ltd, London | Delicatessens - Yell
					

Find Mimi's Deli (Oval) Ltd in London, SW9. Get contact details, videos, photos, opening times and map directions. Search for local Delicatessens near you and submit reviews.




					www.yell.com
				




He said he would be opening a few days each week. Take away only.

I think Friday, Saturday and Monday.

He looks well stocked with deli type food.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

Loughborough Park and Wyck Gardens have been just about completely empty recently. There's not a lot to do there, mind, but you can definitely stay many metres from people with no effort. I saw just 3 people in Loughborough Park today.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

List of local WhatsApp support groups









						Lambeth & Coronavirus: full listing of local WhatsApp support groups (updated 14th May 2020)
					

Looking to help connect local people who need support, the Lambeth Covid 19 Mutual Aid group already has over 4,700 members on Facebook and they’ve set up multiple WhatsApp support groups for…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

Business as usual in Electric Avenue




















						Brixton shopping in a coronoavirus lockdown: Electric Avenue open as usual, quiet scenes in Brixton Village & Market Row, 24th March 2020
					

The government recently introduced new measures in response to the coronavirus crisis and ordered the closure of all non-essential businesses. Supermarkets, food shops and street food markets were …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for posting that up editor 
Currently trying to get back to the UK and have been shocked at the pics I've seen of supermarkets. Some friends said don't bother coming back (I assume for this reason, although now I'm thinking maybe they don't like me too much!). Will be heading straight over as soon as I get back.
Take care everyone x


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks for posting that up editor
> Currently trying to get back to the UK and have been shocked at the pics I've seen of supermarkets. Some friends said don't bother coming back (I assume for this reason, although now I'm thinking maybe they don't like me too much!). Will be heading straight over as soon as I get back.
> Take care everyone x


Cheers. I wanted to give the independent businesses a push.

it took me ages to build the WhatsApp listing because the original spreadsheet was all over the place - hopefully this simpler interface will make it easier for people to find and use the groups. Next project is to build a full homepage for all this Brixton-related info. Lambeth don't seem particularly effective is getting info over so hopefully this will help too.

Oh and please - everyone - post up anything here that you think should be added.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 25, 2020)

Quite alarmed to see Best One in Loughborough Rd closed just now.  Was counting on that one being open.   🤔


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

Huzzah! Some good news at last: off-licences added to essential businesses list during UK lockdown


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

Shops open in Brixton: 

*Coldharbour Lane*
Opposite the Barrier Block:
Payless (via door serving hatch)
Lambeth Mini Mart

*Electric Avenue*
Almost all of the small greengrocers/butchers

*Market Row*
That wine place 
Nour

*Brixton Village*
A handful of Fruit and Veg units


----------



## PrincessIcepick (Mar 25, 2020)

does anyone have a reliable source for loo roll? all the cornershops round my area of the hill are shut or out?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

PrincessIcepick said:


> does anyone have a reliable source for loo roll? all the cornershops round my area of the hill are shut or out?


I'm about to stick on my mask and go for some essential shopping. Will report back if I get back in one piece.


----------



## technical (Mar 25, 2020)

PrincessIcepick said:


> does anyone have a reliable source for loo roll? all the cornershops round my area of the hill are shut or out?



Sainsburys Local at top of Brixton Hill had some around lunchtime today


----------



## PrincessIcepick (Mar 25, 2020)

thank you all


----------



## PrincessIcepick (Mar 25, 2020)

technical said:


> Sainsburys Local at top of Brixton Hill had some around lunchtime today


just went now and they had none  lots of bananas though.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

Update - Shops open in Brixton:

*Atlantic Ave*
Supermarket (by Wahaca) - good stocks of kitchen roll, loo roll, latex gloves etc

*Central Brixton*
Iceland: Limited numbers. actually very pleasurable to shop there. Queue time - 5 mins
Poundland - Limited numbers: only 15 people in at a time, although impossible to maintain social distancing at the self service tills. Queue time - 5 mins
Sainsbury's - Limited numbers: : only one person allowed from anyone who is deemed to be a 'couple' by the stroppy bouncer. Queue time - 3 mins
(good stocks in all the shops)

*Coldharbour Lane*
Opposite the Barrier Block:
Payless (via door serving hatch)
Lambeth Mini Mart

*Electric Avenue*
Almost all of the small greengrocers/butchers

*Market Row*
That wine place
Nour

*Brixton Village*
A handful of Fruit and Veg units


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

PrincessIcepick said:


> just went now and they had none  lots of bananas though.


There was loo roll in Iceland Brixton and the shop on Atlantic Road.


----------



## billythefish (Mar 25, 2020)

What are stocks like in Nour? I am nearly out of pasta and rice, and haven't seen any for sale for three weeks...

And thanks for the reporting. Reassuring to know I can get fresh fruit and veg in market row.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

billythefish said:


> What are stocks like in Nour? I am nearly out of pasta and rice, and haven't seen any for sale for three weeks...
> 
> And thanks for the reporting. Reassuring to know I can get fresh fruit and veg in market row.


Here's how it looked yesterday in Nour. Not super packed and no empty shelves I could see, but I only popped in for a second.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 25, 2020)

The new Nisa at Loughborough Junction has loads of loo rolls at the moment if anyone needs any.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

Lambeth update:









						Lambeth Council’s response to the coronavirus – new statement, Weds 25th March 2020
					

Cllr Jack Hopkins, leader of Lambeth Council, has issued a statement today detailing the council’s response to the coronavirus so far, and highlighting the measures in place following Monday’s anno…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2020)

PrincessIcepick said:


> just went now and they had none  lots of bananas though.



little shop on palace estate had some 2 hours ago


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2020)

Most of the supermarkets are operating a ‘one item per customer only’ now, so I would guess mornings are the best time to find stuff. I was surprised to find eggs at around midday but there were only four left so I’m sure by lunchtime they would have been gone.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> Most of the supermarkets are operating a ‘one item per customer only’ now, so I would guess mornings are the best time to find stuff. I was surprised to find eggs at around midday but there were only four left so I’m sure by lunchtime they would have been gone.


How does that work n Lidl with twenty self checkout machines minded by one member of staff then?
Obviously if you buy alcohol there is an automatic lock - but otherwise?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> Most of the supermarkets are operating a ‘one item per customer only’ now, so I would guess mornings are the best time to find stuff. I was surprised to find eggs at around midday but there were only four left so I’m sure by lunchtime they would have been gone.


There was plenty of general stock in Iceland and Brixton Sainsbury's (by the tube) around 5pm today, although I didn't look for eggs. Only a few items seemed restricted to one per customer.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2020)

Volunteer to help your community | Lambeth Council
					






					www.lambeth.gov.uk
				




You can put your name on a volunteer list here. Not quite sure if this is independent of the nationally organised one.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm shocked. Just had a call from Lambeth Council asking me if I'm ok. And do I have enough essentials and basic supplies etc.
Anyone else had a call?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

This will impact some of the arches in Brixton 



> Blackstone has been accused of putting thousands of small businesses in the UK at risk of collapse after refusing to waive rents for tenants forced to shut owing to the coronavirus lockdown. The US private equity firm became the UK’s largest small business landlords in 2018 when it and London-based developer Telereal Trillium, owned by the Pears family, bought thousands of Victorian railway arches from Network Rail for almost £1.5bn.
> 
> Tenants had sought a rent free period but the Arch Company, the vehicle through which Blackstone and Telereal own the arches, has instead offered to defer payments on the arches by three months, which the businesses say will push many of them into bankruptcy. The landlord will provide “several million pounds of additional support to individual tenants who are facing extreme hardship,” a spokesman for the company said.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

Runners! Get yo' ass on the grass!









						Lambeth park runners urged to respect social distancing and run on the grass
					

With several London parks now closed because of the idiotic actions of individuals who refused to follow social distancing guidelines, we should consider ourselves lucky that Lambeth’s parks …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, really.   






We're all going to lose access to Brockwell park because of selfish idiots like this fuckwit.









						Person flies big sports kite in Brockwell Park during the coronavirus lockdown
					

Sometimes we really despair. Despite several London parks already being closed to the public because of people failing to follow government social distancing rules, this guy thought he’d spen…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

I've had to post this on FB  to several people not understanding why it's not OK for this guy to fly his kite in the park.  



> People aren’t supposed to be treating the lockdown like a free holiday and it’s not the time to go off enjoying your hobbies in a public space.
> 
> Several parks have already been closed down because of people acting like this. The government guidance is quite clear on what you should be doing when you go out, and spending an afternoon flying a big kite in the park is categorically not on that list


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 26, 2020)

We're allowed to run or cycle for exercise.  Nothing wrong with exercising by flying a kite. He's not near to other people.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Give it a rest, both of you. The more these threads are used for bickering the harder it becomes to wade through for the essential info.


There was a modest queue outside the big Sainsbury's on Water Lane today. All of the big stores are operating this policy. It's actually rather pleasant once you're inside and there's loads of room and no queues at the tills.  I guess if you arrive at a peak time it might be a pain of the arse, but I've only seen small lines outside.

(*I've deleted the bickering posts)


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

That was quite beautiful


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

billythefish said:


> What are stocks like in Nour? I am nearly out of pasta and rice, and haven't seen any for sale for three weeks...
> 
> And thanks for the reporting. Reassuring to know I can get fresh fruit and veg in market row.



See my post 143 for another shop with pasta.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

I was in Nisa today in LJ people were keeping away from each other in the queue. It was also less panic buying going on. Tescos in LJ were even more strict. Only letting in a small number of people at a time.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

Has anyone been having broadband problems? 

I was streaming a film last night and it was struggling. Today its been alright. 

In day the router is blinking a lot. Now its good connection. 

Been reading so many people at home that the countries broadband is not coping.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Depressing times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One bag of kale.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Shit is getting serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kale even.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

editor said:


> This is what we're reduced to



The man done well managing that crowd.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> No kale even.


Happily there's pretty good stocks in Iceland now but you have to queue up to get in. Same with Poundland and Iceland - and there's plenty of fruit and veg along Electric Avenue.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Happily there's pretty good stocks in Iceland now but you have to queue up to get in. Same with Poundland and Iceland - and there's plenty of fruit and veg along Electric Avenue.


Good stuff. Everyone cant be eating that much more. It had to settle down as things went off in the fridge.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Has anyone been having broadband problems?
> 
> I was streaming a film last night and it was struggling. Today its been alright.
> 
> ...


It's been a bit dodgy but nowhere as bad as I'd expected. I had wondered if it would all collapse with everyone suddenly doing remote working.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

This shop in Brixton road has plenty of fruit and vegetables. And its reasonable price. Its nearer the Oval end.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

Saw in LJ yesterday.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2020)

This is good:  Govt Coronavirus pledge: no renter in either social or private accommodation will be forced out of their home


----------



## CH1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lidl Acre Lane had zero bread at 12.30 pm today.

On the other hand they had stacks of 4x410g Newgate baked beans @ 98p per pack on the shelf and a back-up pallet.
Not as good as Morrisons £1 ones, but a bird in the hand and all that.

Final tip - Demerara sugar @  £1.38 for 1 Kg is back in Lidl Acre Lane. Goes well with the £1.39/200g throat-stripping economy Rich Roast coffee granules.

PS there was a queue to get in. Took about 20 minutes in the queue AFAIR


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

I cycled around today. 

Went to the Brixton Road Post Office / chemist to pay some bills. They have a queue. Three people in shop with queue outside. 

People were behaving in sensible fashion. But us in queue did have to explain to two people about the queue. It was on a notice on the door. Apart from waiting in a queue limiting numbers is to help safeguard staff. 

Im going to stick to Brixton road and LJ for shopping. 

Brixton is mad. All the shops in the market had no system to limit numbers. The butchers were acting like normal. I saw five people next to each other at the counter. So no shopping for me in Brixton market from now on in most places. 

To be frank Im going try to avoid central Brixton after what I saw.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

Toilet rolls. 

Someone said shop next to Wahaca in Atlantic road had them. I went there and they have plenty. Not overpriced. 

Went back to LJ and Nisa had big delivery of toilet roll this afternoon. 

Hopefully the toilet roll madness will stop soon.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

On the homeless. Saw a lot of tents in one area. ( I won't say where exactly).

Boris has told





editor said:


> This is good:  Govt Coronavirus pledge: no renter in either social or private accommodation will be forced out of their home



It sounds good but the small print shows it not.

All its doing is saying no one will be evicted during a certain period of time. Once the government decides this is over Landlords will be able to evict people or expect them to pay the backdated rent during the health crisis period.

I listened to really good World Service programme this morning.









						BBC World Service - The Real Story, Coronavirus: How will it change us?
					

Could the coronavirus outbreak provide humanity with new perspectives?




					www.bbc.co.uk
				





One of the economists Kate Raworth was optmistically saying that this crisis is oppurtunity to change the economy to one that benefits the people. She was not calling for the overthrow of capitalism or markets. What she was saying that markets should be orientated to providing goods and services to people. That we are social animals who are dependent on each other. This health crisis is showing this.

More info on her ideas here:










						Kate Raworth: We need a new understanding of what the economy is and what it’s for
					

Kate Raworth on creating a fairer and more sustainable economy




					www.nesta.org.uk
				




It always was the case but in Neo liberalism it was disregarded.

She used rent as an example. In this country even though the traditional economy is grinding to a halt this government is not ending payments to the rentier class. The rent extraction class have always done well. The workers haven't.

One of the reasons this country is so unequal is those who exist by selling their labour are unequal to those who make money by rent. The rentier class.

She was arguing for a change in economy from rent extraction to  market in goods and services based on social good.

So basically doing away with rent extraction class.

What should happen is that rent extraction is banned for three months. Not just suspended with debt built up to be  repaid or eviction.

With view to doing away with the rentier class. To be replaced by a social market in goods and services.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> What should happen is that rent extraction is banned for three months. Not just suspended with debt built up to be  repaid or eviction.
> 
> With view to doing away with the rentier class. To be replaced by a social market in goods and services.


It's certainly going to get very spicy when rich landlords start demanding money off cash-strapped residents when this calms down.
#uptherevolution


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2020)

On the no eviction promise by the Tories. No surprise it favours landlords. 

UK eviction ban promise broken, say critics



> Caitlin Wilkinson, of Generation Rent, said: “This legislation fails to deliver on these promises in every respect. All these measures do is extend the notice period for evictions to three months, which will provide little comfort to those faced with losing their homes in the midst of a pandemic.
> 
> “Equally worrying is the lack of provision made for rent arrears, which will stack up in the three-month period. Many renters will end up with thousands of pounds worth of debt and no means of paying it off. Landlords and tenants are expected to ‘work together’ to find a solution to suit both parties from June onwards – but there’s absolutely nothing to stop landlords from evicting tenants if they can’t pay.”


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Has anyone been having broadband problems?
> 
> I was streaming a film last night and it was struggling. Today its been alright.
> 
> ...



EU has asked Netflix to stop streaming high def for this reason, or at least that's what people on Twitter say


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2020)

Positively overflowing with fresh fruit and veg at Papa's Food on Station Road.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton is mad. All the shops in the market had no system to limit numbers. The butchers were acting like normal. I saw five people next to each other at the counter. So no shopping for me in Brixton market from now on in most places.
> 
> To be frank Im going try to avoid central Brixton after what I saw.


Does that apply to Noors too? I must say I'm put off even trying to shop around the market if people are crowding each other.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does that apply to Noors too? I must say I'm put off even trying to shop around the market if people are crowding each other.


I'm staying away from central Brixton if I can for shopping.  It's still pretty busy with queues and security everywhere (including the unpleasant one at Sainsbury's who seems to think he's a bouncer at some rough club). Loughborough Junction NISA was actually pleasant to visit!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does that apply to Noors too? I must say I'm put off even trying to shop around the market if people are crowding each other.



I didnt go into Nours.

Agree with editor that LJ is better for the time being.

Nisa in LJ is turning out to be a nice place to shop. They opened , after being closed for ages, just before the virus. 

I had a cycle around Brockwell park , Herne Hill and Brixton road area today. Less crowding in shops outside Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

latest from Council.

Lambeth response to Coronavirus - Lambeth Labour


Im not over impressed.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Where can i get eggs? My son is on a medical diet and i need them.



I saw the egg stall outside Iceland in Brixton was there yesterday. Had plenty of eggs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2020)

*Lambeth coronavirus helpline*
A helpline is available for people in Lambeth who are over 70 or have an existing medical condition which makes them more vulnerable to coronavirus. You or someone acting on your behalf can call the helpline to get advice on issues you are having, including access to medicines and food. The call handler will help you to connect with the right department in the council or to other organisations, such as Age UK, who can help you get support.
The helpline number is 020 7926 2999.
The helpline is open from 8am - 8pm everyday 









						Help for residents
					

Get help with things like food, medicine, benefits and financial support.




					www.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2020)

*Statement from Leader of Lambeth Council;*

Dear resident,
I wanted to update you on Lambeth council’s response to the coronavirus thus far, and the measures that are in place following Monday’s announcement by the UK Government.
Firstly I want to urge you to stick to the restrictions imposed by the UK Government on Monday evening. The message could not be more stark or more important – *stay at home and save lives*. These measures are essential to protecting our friends, family and neighbours as well as our NHS at this very difficult time. By following the official advice, you will play a vital part in the battle against the virus.

While we can all play our most important part in these challenging times by following the advice, the council is working incredibly hard to protect vulnerable people most at risk, support those impacted by the crisis and keep key services running. I want to pay tribute to our hard-working council staff, police, NHS staff and other public servants who are doing vital work in so many ways to help so many people. I don’t need a government definition to tell me that they have always been key workers - but they are long overdue recognition for their commitment to helping others and they have stepped up even more to do that in the last few weeks.

*Protecting vulnerable people*
The council’s number one priority is to support the over 4,000 most vulnerable residents in our borough. We are working very closely with our foodbanks, Lambeth Larder, Age UK and other organisations to ensure vulnerable residents have access to the supplies they need to stay safely at home. In only a week we have put in place a network which will shortly be called into action to deliver at a local level.

Today we are *launching a helpline for vulnerable people* to contact the council as part of our Community Hub which is the command centre for their protection and where food and medicine delivery, connection and distance support as well as intelligence and information will be coordinated.

I want to pay tribute to those who have already started this work in the community and have already helped many people who desperately needed support. Now, we need to harness the energy of our community to help our neighbours at this time of great need – *please volunteer online at **lambeth.gov.uk/volunteer** to take part in this enormous community effort.

Supporting workers and businesses*
Today, we have *launched a major economic package* to support workers and businesses affected by the COVID-19 pandemic. We welcome the Government’s announcements, but have been lobbying to ensure that support is rolled out quickly and is extended to self-employed workers immediately.
This is a time of great anxiety for workers and businesses – and *Lambeth council will do all in our power to help them through this.  *
Today we have announced Lambeth’s Local Economy Support Package which will include:

*Rent relief* for voluntary and community sector and businesses that rent council properties and are most impacted by the crisis including hairdressers, cafes, restaurants, beauty salons and non-food retailers. This benefits over 220 local small businesses and community organisations.
*Grants to businesses – *Government have announced grants of either £10,000 or £25,000 for businesses who receive Small Business Rate Relief or are in the retail, hospitality or leisure sectors. From today we are paying these grants directly to businesses who are eligible, and we are doing this before receiving the funding from Government. There is no need to apply for this and those who are eligible will be contacted directly.
*Business Rates relief – *the business rate relief support announced by Government is being applied to accounts automatically. This includes 100% business rate relief for retail, hospitality and leisure businesses for 2020/21
*Freezing commercial waste charges *for any pub, club or restaurant that requests it.
We have *established a Business Task Force *with Lambeth’s 7 Business Improvement Districts, coordinating our response and working up additional proposals to support local businesses and support the eventual economic recovery effort
Lobbying Government to *support our self-employed residents**,* many of which work in the creative industries in Lambeth, with additional measures to alleviate financial hardship.
This is a package that will invest over £1.2 million in local businesses and voluntary groups, *providing a lifeline to many in these difficult times* and ensuring our thriving business and voluntary sectors can bounce back when this crisis recedes.

*Lambeth council – on your side*
The council is mobilising all its resources to deliver essential services. This has meant reducing some services in line with government advice (including closing our customer service centre, libraries and leisure centres) and redeploying staff to other areas. However, as well as the action I have set out, we are looking at all the services we offer and at what more we can do to help residents, as well as listening to feedback directly from you. As a result, we are:

*Expanding our **Emergency Support Scheme** for those at immediate risk of financial hardship, *with an extra £500,000 for emergency financial support for Lambeth residents.
*Pausing all enforcement activity against people for council tax and rent arrears during the pandemic*. It is vital you keep paying your council tax and rent if you can so you do not fall into debt but we do not wish to cause anxiety for people at this stressful time. Please contact us immediately if you have any problems with paying your council tax. We have already committed to not pursuing any evictions during this period as well.
*Expanding our support for vulnerable people *who struggle to pay their council tax by increasing the scope and funding for our Council Tax Support Scheme.
Offering *council tax payment flexibility*, for example switching direct debit payments so they run from June to March. Please contact the council tax team if you wish to discuss this further.
We have invested additional money in our Crowdfunding platform to enable *grants for local community organisations that are responding to the pandemic*
*We are introducing free parking for NHS staff, social care staff and other key workers in the borough.*
Taken together, I hope these actions reassure you that Lambeth council is on your side and is doing everything possible to support people through this time of national crisis.
This is a fast-moving situation, with constant discussions with our partners and local groups, emergency planning and changing government guidance several times a day. Please bear with us and do your part in this time of crisis. I am confident that Lambeth can pull together to see this out but it relies on us all playing our part.
Best wishes,






Cllr Jack Hopkins
*Leader of Lambeth Council*


----------



## Mardybum (Mar 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I saw the egg stall outside Iceland in Brixton was there yesterday. Had plenty of eggs.


Sainsburys Brixton hill also had quite a lot of eggs when I just went in, and limited toilet roll instead. They're restricting number of people in the store (I only had to wait a minute or two) and alternate self service tills are shut to help people keep their distance


----------



## Mardybum (Mar 28, 2020)

Mardybum said:


> Sainsburys Brixton hill also had quite a lot of eggs when I just went in, and limited toilet roll instead. They're restricting number of people in the store (I only had to wait a minute or two) and alternate self service tills are shut to help people keep their distance


Sorry limited toilet roll ASWELL not instead (ahem)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

I find the Council leader Cllr Jack Hopkins statement slightly depressing.

Most of it is repeating what the government is doing.

Its not new action despite Cllr Hopkins saying about the Council being on your side. Its written in a way that says we are all in this together. But the way I read it its written in way that makes it clear once this is over it will be back too normal with the Council lording it over everyone again.

Waste charges for bars are stopped temporarily for example. Well they are closed by government so this goes without saying I would have thought.

The statement keeps saying "We" then in slightly threatening way says enforcement action against falling behind on Council Tax and rent is just temporarily paused.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm intrigued by the very low key treatment of mental health all of a sudden.
The Mosaic Clubhouse is closed up and has a notice outside saying that members who require assistance will have been contacted by phone.
The statement posted up by Rutita1 Brixton coronavirus: local help, resources, business closures and news
says that if vulnerable people ring the council call handlers will put people through to Age UK for example.
Knowing the office of Lambeth Age UK in 336 Brixton Road I would be very surprised if there is anyone there. The building manager normally stages a mass evacuation and shut-down of the whole place - shared with several other charities - if there is slight fall of snow in winter.

I myself am allegedly Bipolar 2 - which is a mood disorder causing fluctuations between over optimism and pessimism to the state of depression - and have been on treatment since 1993. My psychiatrist is probably on holiday in Japan right now visiting her family.
I am curious to know if she will make it back for my 7th April appointment at Lambeth Hospital.

I've had no contact from SLAM actually - though quite likely the psychiatrist will reply to her work email if I try that - even from Japan.

I have to say I feel OK mentally and reasonably OK physically.
I wonder whether all this coronaturmoil is affecting those with paranoia, schizophrenia etc?
Could be that the lock down is not too unsettling - providing they can get food, electricity, gas etc as required.

Maybe there will be scope in 2025 for someone to write a thesis on how the Coroavirus epidemic - as a social construct - affected people with mental illness - as a social construct.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 28, 2020)

I used my motorbike to shop at M&S at Marble Arch yesterday - it was a glimpse of heaven. No queuing, mountains of food, very few people, everyone distancing correctly. Of course it's against the rules because I might crash and need to go to A&E. Or block the roads and impede emergency services and key workers. But I don't want to catch the virus from the shoppers in Brixton who don't follow the news. I wonder how much they know about the current situation?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 28, 2020)

Noor was closed today.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

Saw these today in LJ. They appeared this morning. I've no idea who is behind them. Nice thing to see.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Saw these today in LJ. They appeared this morning. I've no idea who is behind them. Nice thing to see.View attachment 203813View attachment 203814


How the hell did I miss them?! I've just walked past!

Oh and I should add this comment I made in the Loughborough Junc thread as it might be useful for shoppers; 



> So I popped into NISA which remains an infinitely more attractive store than the nearby Co-Op and Tesco. I love the big old fashioned display of fruit and veg they have by the window.
> 
> Went into the Co Op after to get something and there was a queuing system in place - only took about 3 mins and I don't think there was more than ten people in the store when I got in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

editor said:


> How the hell did I miss them?! I've just walked past!
> 
> Oh and I should add this comment I made in the Loughborough Junc thread as it might be useful for shoppers;



I will email you the photos if u want them for Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

editor said:


> How the hell did I miss them?! I've just walked past!
> 
> Oh and I should add this comment I made in the Loughborough Junc thread as it might be useful for shoppers;



Just emailed you the photos. 

On Nisa in LJ. Went there this afternoon and hardly anyone in it now. Even toilet rolls available. I really like the new Nisa.


----------



## Smick (Mar 28, 2020)

I got food from a well stocked Tesco on Tulse Hill. There's a queuing system in place to get in the door. While I was queuing, two different people approached and said that they wanted cigarettes so thought they might not have to queue.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

Ive found this and tried it out today









						10-minute workouts
					

Choose from six 10-minute home workouts to improve your general fitness and tone and strengthen your abs, legs, buttocks and triceps.




					www.nhs.uk
				




Its straightforward to follow.

As I can't swim now its good exercise.

I do cycle but not much now.

Did abs and upper body workout as that is what I miss.  I have some dumbells to make it harder. Definitely feel the difference. Going to do it every day now.

The Ten minute toning workout is good.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Saw these today in LJ. They appeared this morning. I've no idea who is behind them. Nice thing to see.View attachment 203813View attachment 203814


Its lovely to see.  
Is it the Brixton soup kitchen or Lambeth Larder?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 28, 2020)

Lidl on Acre Lane was well stocked today, loads of veg and everything. I was able to do a full normal shop for the first time in weeks. They were letting in people about 20 or so at a time and though some people though it ok to stand only a few few from others in the queue on the whole people were keeping their distance.

Still no flour of any kind that I could see. All clues would be welcome as to when and where, any flour is in stock, bread flour especially.  Thanks


----------



## Ms T (Mar 28, 2020)

I got some on Friday from the zero packaging shop on Half Moon Lane. friendofdorothy


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 28, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Lidl on Acre Lane was well stocked today, loads of veg and everything. I was able to do a full normal shop for the first time in weeks. They were letting in people about 20 or so at a time and though some people though it ok to stand only a few few from others in the queue on the whole people were keeping their distance.
> 
> Still no flour of any kind that I could see. All clues would be welcome as to when and where, any flour is in stock, bread flour especially.  Thanks



Aires Bakery seemed (can't be certain) to be selling flour


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 28, 2020)

friendofdorothy 


friendofdorothy said:


> Still no flour of any kind that I could see. All clues would be welcome as to when and where, any flour is in stock, bread flour especially.  Thanks


You could email Brixton Windmill to see if they have any. I think they are still milling









						Welcome to Brixton Windmill
					

Brixton Windmill is London’s last working windmill. Book a tour of this unique 200-year-old building, buy freshly ground flour, or come to one our events.




					www.brixtonwindmill.org
				




And I see they have a list of stockists on the website


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm hearing more and more moans about joggers hogging the park paths and getting way closer than 2m to everyone else as they puff by. 

Have to say I found the same when I went to Brockwell Park last time - quite a few joggers passed very close - and it all seems a bit thoughtless when there's vast empty spaces all around.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 29, 2020)

Musn't generalise of course, but there does seem be the assumption by too many joggers that it's everyone else's responsibility to get out of their way.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

Marka17 said:


> Morning - I was wondering if anyone know's any fruit & veg market traders that are doing home delivery? Not an emergency just trying to stay in if at all possible. Cheers


How about these?


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

Just a note to ask people to keep posting up any Lambeth updates and local news - judging by the traffic that Buzz is getting on these stories a LOT of people aren't finding out about vital local resources from anywhere else, so keep 'em coming please!


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 29, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm hearing more and more moans about joggers hogging the park paths and getting way closer than 2m to everyone else as they puff by.
> 
> Have to say I found the same when I went to Brockwell Park last time - quite a few joggers passed very close - and it all seems a bit thoughtless when there's vast empty spaces all around.



Yeah....would like to stretch some invisible wire at ankle length...that would teach them!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

Online forum 








						Zoom online forum: “Lambeth Coronavirus Crisis: Act for People not for Profit,” Mon 30th March, 7pm
					

An open online forum themed as, “Lambeth Corona Virus Crisis – Act for People not for Profit,” is taking place on Monday, 30th March 2020, and it’s open to anyone wanting to discuss iss…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

As if this year couldn't get any worse! Lambeth Country Show 2020 is CANCELLED due to the coronavirus crisis


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Crazy times we're living in


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

It's very strange to see entirely empty trains roll by all day and seeing buses with no more than two passengers inside passing.  I guess it's different in the rush hour, but I've never seen public transport so empty.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Thought it was worth posting this here. It's going to be rough for all of us and some won't cope as well as others. 

Coronavirus: NHS guidance for mental wellbeing while staying at home


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Crazy times we're living in




South American diaspora community isn’t it. They’re there whatever the weather... they won’t have been in the court as that was locked up last week.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 30, 2020)

Just been to Iceland, M&S, Sainsburys by the tube and the one by the police station. Nowhere has flour. A few eggs at M&S and police Sainsburys. Oatly and toilet paper at Sainsburys-by-tube. Low stocks of baked beans, tinned soup and instant coffee everywhere. 

We've got more toilet paper than we need, so let me know if you're desperate.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> We've got more toilet paper than we need, so let me know if you're desperate.


if you hadn't bought more than you need we wouldn't be desparate.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 30, 2020)

Calm down. My flatmate and I both bought a 9 pack because we didn't check with each other. Direct your ire elsewhere please.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello everyone. Just arrived back into the UK to my home in Streatham and on an egg hunt as they form a big part of my dietary requirement - any sightings? I've been avoiding supermarkets, trying to support local smaller shops, but would I be best looking there? Also I recall from when I lived in Brixton, there was a guy selling eggs by Iceland - I can't recall if that was just at weekends, or maybe Farmes Market day? Thanks for your help


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Hello everyone. Just arrived back into the UK to my home in Streatham and on an egg hunt as they form a big part of my dietary requirement - any sightings? I've been avoiding supermarkets, trying to support local smaller shops, but would I be best looking there? Also I recall from when I lived in Brixton, there was a guy selling eggs by Iceland - I can't recall if that was just at weekends, or maybe Farmes Market day? Thanks for your help



I saw the guy selling eggs outside Iceland a few days ago. So the stall is still going.

I went to the Wholefood shop in Atlantic road today. Plenty of eggs. Not overpriced either.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2020)

As David Clapson says no flour anywhere. Even in the wholefood shop no flour today.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2020)

I went the Brixton today to get a prescription from Boots. Things have settled down. People are keeping a distance. Iceland and Boots were limiting numbers coming in and out of shop.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Hello everyone. Just arrived back into the UK to my home in Streatham and on an egg hunt as they form a big part of my dietary requirement - any sightings? I've been avoiding supermarkets, trying to support local smaller shops, but would I be best looking there? Also I recall from when I lived in Brixton, there was a guy selling eggs by Iceland - I can't recall if that was just at weekends, or maybe Farmes Market day? Thanks for your help


Jones butcher's on Dulwich Road, near Brixton water lane stocks eggs and butter. Only one customer in the shop at a time, but usually not many people waiting,  open early til 1pm


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 30, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Jones butcher's on Dulwich Road, near Brixton water lane stocks eggs and butter. Only one customer in the shop at a time, but usually not many people waiting,  open early til 1pm


Thanks so much! Mr SB can get some meat at the same time!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

Extra safe at the pharmacy!















						Photo of the Day: Taking no chances at the Junction Pharmacy, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

We’re grateful that the Junction Pharmacy has continued trading through these troubled times, and have to applaud the extraordinary anti-virus safeguards inside the shop, with the entire coun…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

Can anyone spare a few quid? Fundraiser delivers fresh fruit & veg to NHS workers in King’s College Hospital


----------



## Smick (Mar 31, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> South American diaspora community isn’t it. They’re there whatever the weather... they won’t have been in the court as that was locked up last week.


I saw them on Saturday when I was out with the kids, there's a gravel pitch in between the Lido and the BMX track, at the start of the hill up to the bowling green. They had masks on and had brought their own net.

It's a shame that they got moved on as it is ordinarily such a wholesome activity.

As regards the joggers, we were able to keep out of their way and they were mostly respectful, with some going onto the grass to keep distance to my kids who aren't so respectful of distance on their scooters. Given the need for space, I think cycling through might not be the most responsible activity because people have less time to react and are instinctively walking closer to others to get out of the way of bikes. There was one tool in particular who was cursing and blinding as he came down the hill from Brockwell Hall to the kids water area at full speed, calling for people to move out of his way.

I absolutely love that park. Every bend, every hill. If we can all use it responsibly now, it is such a good resource.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2020)

A couple of observations
Went to Kings College Hospital for a blood test this morning.
There is a notice saying no entry without an appointment at the only hospital door now open - the old main entrance now called the Hambledon Wing.
Inside there is a greeting party - a couple of lady volunteers I imagine, whose job seemed to be to tell people no admission without an appointment.
My blood tests are ordered up in advance by the GP - in this case on 9th March - but the Phlebotomy department is usually walk-in.
I am totally familiar with the layout of KCH and found my way through to Phlebotomy in the Golden Jubilee Wing without being challenged.
When I got there there was only one person in the waiting area - and he turned out to be a driver for patient transport.
So I was seen immediately - in fact I could have gone to any of three waiting phlebotomists.
Maybe this is not the most efficient use of hospital resources?

I got on a bus - and to reinforce my guilt that I am not supposed to do this the driver played a pre-recorded message saying that public transport is reserved for people needing to travel to essential work.
If this goes on for months I reckon London Transport will end up in problems. Anyone remember what it was like when the 345 was as single decker than ran every 20 minutes?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope this may be useful for some people. Please add any I've missed!









						Brixton shopping and parks: what’s open and where the queues are (updated: 2nd April 2020]
					

Although loads of shops are now closed around Brixton, the big supermarkets remain open, as do many of the small market traders along Electric Avenue. All of the supermarkets now operate a policy o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2020)

CH1 said:


> So I was seen immediately - in fact I could have gone to any of three waiting phlebotomists.
> Maybe this is not the most efficient use of hospital resources?



From a family member who works in an NHS hospital (not in london) - they are all set up ready for the coronavirus patients to hit, but as yet it's not started. Most routine stuff has been cancelled - the current consequence of this is that they have a rather light workload and it is loads less busy than usual, although of course they expect that to change pretty soon. I expect this is the case in many hospitals just now. If and when the immdiate crisis is over, there's going to be an absolutely enormous backlog of other stuff to catch up on.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

Free soup mix packets on offer!






Free soup mix packets on offer from the Brixton Soup Kitchen


----------



## MissL (Mar 31, 2020)

Apologies this is coming from the Daily Shit Rag. It doesn't get much worse than this. 









						London Boy, 13, dies 'in hospital from coronavirus', fundraiser says
					

Ismail Mohamed Abdulwahab, 13, from Brixton, London has become Britain's youngest coronavirus victim, after dying alone at King's College Hospital on Monday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive offered to help at the Brixton emergency food hub. They are looking for people for various roles. Cooking , packing parcels and delivery by bike or own car. You can say what days you are free. Its morning three hours for most voluntary shifts.

( Brixton emergency food hub urgently needs cyclists for deliveries this Sunday morning (29th March 2020) )

This is link:

Thankyou so much for your offer.  starting tomorrow, can people please use the following link to register availability. It will be managed by the volunteer coordinator, Helen, who will be your point of contact. If anyone has friends or contacts who would like to get involved, please ask them to use the same link. Thanks again! Microsoft Forms


----------



## Smick (Mar 31, 2020)

MissL said:


> Apologies this is coming from the Daily Shit Rag. It doesn't get much worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit. That's fucking awful.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 31, 2020)

MissL said:


> Apologies this is coming from the Daily Shit Rag. It doesn't get much worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck sake, that's crap.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I had a look at Cllr Ed Davie twitter. The crisis does not stop him having a go at Corybn. Ed reckons he is more socialist than Corbyn.
> 
> I see the national party intead of trading sectarian insults around has said to the Boris gooverment they should pass legislation to stop evictions of people who fall behind in this crisis.
> 
> As the Freeedom article say the Lamabeth Labour group would help more if the actually did something rather than criticise others.



Ed Davie is, to put not too fine a point on it, a no-mark opportunistic cunt.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2020)

MissL said:


> Apologies this is coming from the Daily Shit Rag. It doesn't get much worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A crowdfunder was launched to raise £4,000 for the funeral. 
It's currently at £44,000. 









						Supporting the family of Ismail, organized by Madinah College
					

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'oon (To Allah we belong and to Him is our return)  It… Madinah College needs your support for Supporting the family of Ismail



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I didn't check sorry.
> 
> They still don't have much, I'd go soon. They had tea and coffee today though!



They've still barely got bugger all. Fortunately for me, one of my lovely neighbours has been shopping further afield, and has been picking up bits and pieces for me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> We're allowed to run or cycle for exercise.  Nothing wrong with exercising by flying a kite. He's not near to other people.



Problem is, a kite needs more precision control - and attention - than cycling or jogging does, and BP is (in relative terms) a small park with greater opportunity for mishap. We all know to avoid/sidestep bike wankers and running wankers, but kite wankers?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Is the Madinah College referred to in the appeal the new incarnation of Ted Knight's South Chelsea School of English?
Seems to be at he same address - ie on top of Bodyshop.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm not going to name names here but it does piss me off to keep on receiving press releases about local businesses making a big deal about their relatively small donations of burgers/pizzas or whatever to NHS workers.

Every bit counts of course and it's great that they're doing it, but it makes me wonder how many more burgers/pizzas or whatever they could have given away if they weren't splashing out for PR companies to promote themselves.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 1, 2020)

From CAMRA for those of you desparate for beer:

Uk pub guide search thingy to find  pubs near you offering takeaway or other additional services during closure period  





__





						UK Pub Guide, Campaign for Real Ale • whatpub.com
					






					whatpub.com
				






Breweries are also offering delivery services during the Covid-19 crisis. You can search for them here  CAMRA #PullingTogether


----------



## lefteri (Apr 1, 2020)

where is the new LJ Nisa? Haven’t been up there in a while, have they taken over the Loco premises?

Gramsci ?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2020)

lefteri said:


> where is the new LJ Nisa? Haven’t been up there in a while, have they taken over the Loco premises?
> 
> Gramsci ?



It is where the old one was that has been closed for a while.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2020)

So, an update from my state sanctioned to the park an d back. 

A notable number of Brockwell park joggers continued to ignore the 2 metre rule and almost brush past people and it's the same story on the streets. Everyone else in the park seemed to be keeping away from each other. 
There were hefty queues outside Boots and Sainsbury's in Water Lane, but I got lucky at Iceland where they had Bread, eggs and olive oil for the first time in ages


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone in the Brixton area need 1.5 kg of M&S Wholemeal Bread Flour? It was the only flour in 4 shops in Brixton and I grabbed it in case one of you worker bees or quarantined people want it.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 2, 2020)

I went to Lidl in Stockwell yesterday. Queue outside was short. They are only letting in a few people at a time. So store was almost empty. 

This was afternoon. I'm guessing people come in morning. No flour. Plenty of toilet rolls.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 2, 2020)

I notice baking sheets are impossible to find now. Must be a lot of baking going on.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I notice baking sheets are impossible to find now. Must be a lot of baking going on.


Have you tried the shop in Atlantic Road in the old TV shop (down from Wahaca)?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

Brixton Cycles are still open 








						Brixton Cycles are still open for business, offering free bike checks and priority service for NHS staff
					

It’s important to take some daily exercise every day if possible (following the government rules), and if your bike needs a bit of attention, Brixton Cycles is still open for business.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2020)

Make some noise! ‘Clap for our Carers’ – show your support for NHS workers at 8pm tonight, Thurs 2nd April 2020


----------



## Smick (Apr 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Make some noise! ‘Clap for our Carers’ – show your support for NHS workers at 8pm tonight, Thurs 2nd April 2020


Plenty of noise here in Tulse Hill tonight. Pans, horns, drums, clapping, cheering. 

Also a really nice way to interact with people. A wave to a neighbour is worth a thousand words at present.


----------



## Winot (Apr 2, 2020)

friendofdorothy Aries on Acre Lane (bit further on from Lidl) is feeling 2kg bags of white bread flour for £3.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 3, 2020)

All very sad news regarding Brixton child *Ismail Mohamed Abdulwahab*:

No post-mortem on 13-year-old who died after contracting coronavirus, family friend says


Family of boy, 13, killed by coronavirus _can’t go to his funeral_ after displaying symptoms


----------



## madolesance (Apr 3, 2020)

Brixton Academy goes into full lockdown


----------



## Smick (Apr 3, 2020)

A lot of places are being boarded up. Presumably to stop access, but if squatters get in, nobody can see them.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2020)

Smick said:


> A lot of places are being boarded up. Presumably to stop access, but if squatters get in, nobody can see them.


I would have thought the current lockdown rules would override any squatters rights and given the deserted streets, any potential group of squatters are going to really stand out.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 3, 2020)

If you are isolating but can't get a supermarket delivery slot - which is a very widespread problem - there are volunteers who will do your shopping for you in a Facebook group Lambeth Covid 19 Mutual Aid So don't be shy, people want to help. I've taken food to one person who is isolating because she has symptoms and another in the very high risk category who daren't risk going out.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> If you are isolating but can't get a supermarket delivery slot - which is a very widespread problem - there are volunteers who will do your shopping for you in a Facebook group Lambeth Covid 19 Mutual Aid So don't be shy, people want to help. I've taken food to one person who is isolating because she has symptoms and another in the very high risk category who daren't risk going out.


Good job. Worth telling officially high risk / vulnerable (ie identified as such by their hospital) that they can get priority booking on some supermarket delivery services. You can ensure that you are registered and on the radar here : Get coronavirus support as a clinically extremely vulnerable person


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

Cops turfing out sunbathers in Brockwell Park:


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

Heartbreaking scenes
















						Coronavirus: Family unable to attend 13-year-old boy's funeral
					

The mother and six siblings are self-isolating after two of them began displaying Covid-19 symptoms.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

Can't say this comes as a surprise 









						Brockwell Park to be closed today (Sunday 5th April) because of ‘unacceptable’ behaviour
					

After over 3,000 people visited Brockwell Park yesterday, Lambeth Council has announced that the park is to be closed today, Sunday 5th April 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

I walked through the park a few days ago and there were quite a few groups of people hanging out and some fucking idiot joggers were almost rubbing shoulders with me, they passed by that close. I'd stopped going since because I felt it was getting risky.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 4, 2020)

went for a walk round the park yesterday and experienced a jogger spitting (as they do) as he passed definitely not 2 metres away


----------



## Rushy (Apr 5, 2020)

From what I have been told, the hysteria on the Brockwell Tranquility Facebook page about joggers and a small number of groups not observing distancing rules contributed to closure. It was all getting a bit "vigilante" and there were concerns of public disorder on the first hot sunny Sunday of the year.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd like to know how Lambeth came up with 3k of people in the park.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Venues being boarded up 









						Brixton’s pubs, bars and venues are boarded up as the coronavirus lockdown continues
					

With no end in sight to the coronavirus lockdown, pubs, bars and venues are starting to secure their premises by boarding up the doors and windows. Here’s a few of the closed and boarded up v…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2020)

I cycled through the park a few days ago. Generally people were trying to keep social distance. People sitting on the grass in small groups were keeping a distance.

Ive just looked at the Brockwell Tranquility Facebook. The admin have had to step in to stop abusive posts. Saying admin will start to delete posts. 

I also wonder where the 3000 figure comes from that the Council and press are using. 

What Im not happy about , when I read the Brockweel Tranquility FB for example, is that it does start to sound like blaming individuals.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Opinion piece here 









						Opinion: Was Lambeth right to close Brockwell Park today (Sun 5th April)?
					

Yesterday, Lambeth Council announced that it was closing Brockwell Park today in response to what it described as  “unacceptable” behaviour from a minority who were “sunbathing or…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




So far the response has been an overwhelming 'yes' on social media.


----------



## MissL (Apr 5, 2020)

Well as long as the public are turning against other members of the public for "sunbathing", then they are diverted from the real issue, which is the Government's complete fuck-up regarding PPE and testing. Call me a cynic.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Lambeth parks update Lambeth issues update asking residents to ‘Help Us To Keep Your Park Open’


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Park should reopen tomorrow 








						Brockwell Park set to reopen to the public on Monday 6th April, 2020
					

We’ve just learnt that Brockwell Park is expected to reopen on Monday 6th April 2020, after Sunday’s closure due to ‘unacceptable’ behaviour by some users.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 5, 2020)

Cycled past Larkhall Park today and there were 3 plastic coppers walking past people who were quite obviously sunbathing in the park. I think it's this kind of mixed message that fosters resentment - it seems to be a bit luck of the draw as to how the rules are applied or interpreted.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 5, 2020)

It's very brave of the Police to go around in their big vans shouting a people for having a sit down on the grass away from anyone else. Are they in the right here? A lot of people, probably myself included, are misinformed or ignorant of what is allowed and whats not. 

 I agree that if there is a group of people sat around just getting pissed and not giving a shit they should be moved on. 

As for joggers not giving a flying one, it sounds like they are suffering from the same righteous syndrome some cyclists suffer from. They believe that because they are exercising their body/temples, other considerations go out of the window and they can do as they please.


----------



## JoBrixton (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi,
I just wanted to share a site we've set up to get the word out about Brixton businesses that are still operating during the lockdown and delivering or providing new/additional services.  Let us know of any additions through the About page.  Thanks!  Brixton Local


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

JoBrixton said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to share a site we've set up to get the word out about Brixton businesses that are still operating during the lockdown and delivering or providing new/additional services.  Let us know of any additions through the About page.  Thanks!  Brixton Local


I can run a feature on Brixton Buzz about that if you like!


----------



## JoBrixton (Apr 5, 2020)

editor said:


> I can run a feature on Brixton Buzz about that if you like!


Yes please, that would be great!  I will PM you 😊


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2020)

Im going to have a rant.

Its the Queen speaking to the nation that has finally got me. Asked my neighbour about this. He won't be watching this. 

The Queen has a big house and garden to isolate in. As my neighbour said no worries about income. 

I don't need to be told we should all pull together. "We" aren't in this all together. 

If you are on a low wage getting 80% of your income means you're going to struggle to cope.

For the Queen and the Richard Branson of the world this is not a factor. 

Many people in London don't have gardens so parks are important. If you have giant garden behind Buckingham palace its a different life to most Londoners. 

If the argument is going to be about people being selfish or stupid what I want to see is a levelling of society. 

The Queen can lose her houses and gardens. Branson can have his airline taken into public ownership. 

"We" can have all wealth distributed equally in this nation. 

If that takes place then I would start to criticise selfish behaviour. 

Its not going to take place. And when this health crisis ends its going to be the lower orders who suffer not the welll off. As happened after the last economic crisis.

Plus the Police are going to find it difficult to re adjust to not being able to dictate to people about their behaviour once this is all over imo.


----------



## madolesance (Apr 5, 2020)

The Queen, who's that? Some body who appears on TV and radio telling us all how bad it is and we should all be pulling together.
The Queen, who lives in isolation from all the minions that pay into her tax free allowance.
The Queen, who has absolutely no connection with her apparently loyal subjects.
The Queen
The


----------



## Smick (Apr 6, 2020)

There's a lot of bad feeling about the closure of Brockwell. Nick Robinson pushed the politicians quite hard on Radio 4. 

A very sensible question was about older or more infirm people using the park, they aren't able to walk a circuit, why shouldn't they go there and sit down?

He said to Jenrick about people with large houses with large gardens, more bedrooms than inhabitants, people with second homes being the ones to tell those living in cramped conditions not to use the parks. Jenrick ducked the question.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2020)

Smick said:


> A very sensible question was about older or more infirm people using the park, they aren't able to walk a circuit, why shouldn't they go there and sit down?




One thing that seems surprisingly un-discussed, is the risk associated with sitting on a bench, because if you sit on a bench you are highly likely to touch surfaces that someone else has touched recently. Seems to me that sitting on the grass is considerably less risky. Most parks have things like excercise equipment taped off, but not benches. It seems inconsistent.

(I have no desire to prevent less able people being allowed to sit down in the park, I just wonder if the risks of doing so on a bench should be taken more seriously)


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

Queue for Iceland stretches up to H&M!


----------



## Smick (Apr 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Queue for Iceland stretches up to H&M!
> 
> View attachment 205250


Those Tesco and Sainsburys metro shops are so expensive, I'm not surprised. It's fucking demeaning for a person to have to stand out in the road like that to get their family's weekly groceries. It looks like 1980s USSR. 

Tesco and Sainsburys would still make a profit if they temporarily dropped their metro prices to supermarket levels. Given the current situation, would that be too much to ask?


----------



## technical (Apr 7, 2020)

No queue at all at 8.30 this morning at Sainsburys at bottom of Tulse Hill


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2020)

Smick said:


> Those Tesco and Sainsburys metro shops are so expensive, I'm not surprised. It's fucking demeaning for a person to have to stand out in the road like that to get their family's weekly groceries. It looks like 1980s USSR.
> 
> Tesco and Sainsburys would still make a profit if they temporarily dropped their metro prices to supermarket levels. Given the current situation, would that be too much to ask?



the quietest shop around here, spar, is also the biggest rip off, unsurprisingly


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Smick said:


> Those Tesco and Sainsburys metro shops are so expensive, I'm not surprised. It's fucking demeaning for a person to have to stand out in the road like that to get their family's weekly groceries. It looks like 1980s USSR.
> 
> Tesco and Sainsburys would still make a profit if they temporarily dropped their metro prices to supermarket levels. Given the current situation, would that be too much to ask?


Iceland are excellent value and there's plenty of quality food there.  

I have to make an embarrassing admission: about five minutes after I posted that pic of the queue I realised I was in the wrong queue! I was stood like a chump in the Boots queue, while the Iceland queue was only about five people


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Worth a look: Coronavirus, 5G and other conspiracy theories – an essential read for rebutting social media madness


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Front line report: 









						Lambeth councillor and nurse shares her front line experience in the battle against coronavirus
					

A Lambeth councillor and intensive care unit nurse has been helping tackle the coronavirus on two fronts: working to help patients with severe symptoms, as well as representing her local community …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Update from the foodbank: Norwood and Brixton Foodbank offers a delivery service for those in need – and asks for donations from the public


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Cross The Tracks festival cancelled Brixton’s Cross the Tracks festival for 2020 has been cancelled due to the coronavirus crisis


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Parks update. 









						Lambeth Council and coronavirus: keep your dogs on leads in the park, and joggers will be fined £150 for spitting
					

Lambeth Council have tweeted a message asking people to keep their dogs on leads when walking in the park. In a subsequent tweet, they reminded joggers that anyone caught spitting in the park could…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Cross The Tracks festival cancelled Brixton’s Cross the Tracks festival for 2020 has been cancelled due to the coronavirus crisis


The new one's cancelled too, Wide Awake I think it was called.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 7, 2020)

Croydon Magistrates’ Court have kindly done the world a very small favour by temporarily removing 41-year old *Michael Gray* of South Norwood from circulation, following an incident on Upper Tulse Hill at 1.55am on Thursday 2 April 2020:

Coronavirus: Man jailed for police officer cough assault







(Source:  Metropolitan Police)

*Police officers had approached Gray as he appeared to be harassing three women.*​


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2020)

Read this today. It mentions Brockwell Park as an example.

Lockdown has laid bare Britain's class divide | Lynsey Hanley




> The lasting social effects of coronavirus will only be seen more clearly once they are understood through the prisms of social class, economic disadvantage, and the ways that our environment can work against us, according to how much power we have to influence it.



As she points out Lambeth is the fifth most densely populated in the country where 31% of its population live in poverty.

She has written a lot on housing. As she points out housing / environment and health should go together.

Reading this reminds me of a couple of the planning applications for Loughborough Junction. The Council has allowed developers to plan new housing with the absolute minimum play space in the planned developments. Developers justify this by saying there are local public parks nearby. Its really about developers wanting to cram as much housing as they can on sites. Social housing providers are no better. 

Its an unusually angry piece by her. She is right imo space is a class issue.

The longer this lockdown goes on the more it will be an issue hoepfully.

So far its not imo been one that comes up much. Inequality- lack of space- is largely hidden from view.

Id feel better about the lockdown if there was more debate on a better society once its over. "We" are all being asked to pull together. The unsaid assumption being that it will all go back to "normal" once its over. Im reallly glad that Lynsey Hansley has written this piece.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Croydon Magistrates’ Court have kindly done the world a very small favour by temporarily removing 41-year old *Michael Gray* of South Norwood from circulation, following an incident on Upper Tulse Hill at 1.55am on Thursday 2 April 2020:
> 
> Coronavirus: Man jailed for police officer cough assault
> 
> ...


Surely this man is a mental patient (or service user if you prefer). Look at his mouth - distinct signs of neuroleptic drug side effects - movements of the jaw, lips and tongue (tardive dyskinesia). 
Most likely pre Thatcher he would have been in detention at Cane Hill hospital, or Tooting Bec.
With Thatcher's Community Care policy designed to liberate NHS land for redevelopment by Tescos etc, these people are normally "in the community". They were supposed to be monitored and treated, but the state of NHS mental health services at the moment wander around upsetting people, spitting at policemen and harassing women.

This is the price of sham Community Care, which works to a degree with patients (sorry service users) who are compliant, but totally falls down when patients so not wish to be monitored. At least he didn't have a knife.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Read this today. It mentions Brockwell Park as an example.
> 
> Lockdown has laid bare Britain's class divide | Lynsey Hanley
> 
> ...


The Guardian seems to do an "X has laid bare Britain's class divide" piece every week or two. Whenever they do, my thoughts are that the divide is there for anyone who wants to look for it, and these events don't change much; those who don't want to look for it still won't look for it.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

Another coronavirus casualty Mighty Hoopla cancels 2020 Brockwell Park festival, but will return in 2021


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 9, 2020)

Scrubs for NHS Staff

Someone has set up a crowdfunder to provide scrubs for staff at King's.

They've raised over £1000 so far for fabric (that's enough for 120 sets), have people to bulk pattern cut & over lock each piece, which they will get out (together with trouser cord) to people with sewing machines to make them up.

They are looking for sewers - I've been forwarded an email  (not sure it's appropriate to post it here but can dm it to you)

& still looking for donations I assume...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

This is most excellent work by  JoBrixton 









						Brixton Local website lists local business still operating, delivering and providing new services during the COVID-19 lockdown
					

There’s never been a more vital time to support local businesses than now, with many struggling to keep afloat because of the crippling Covid-19 lockdown. To connect people with businesses an…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Scrubs for NHS Staff
> 
> Someone has set up a crowdfunder to provide scrubs for staff at King's.
> 
> ...


I can't find anything that says it's for Kings. Where did you see that? (I can run a feature on Buzz if there's a local connection).


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Fundraiser for Ty








						Fundraiser for hospital-bound Brixton MC, producer and hip-hop artist Ty – can you help?
					

A fundraiser has been set up for local MC, producer and hip-hop artist Ty, who is currently in hospital with medical complications related to the Coronavirus. The Brixton based artist has been a hu…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Parks and the virus opinion piece 








						Opinion: ’12 sensible reasons to keep parks open during the Covid-19 crisis’
					

Last Sunday, Lambeth Council sparked off a lively debate when they closed Brockwell Park in response to what they described as “unacceptable” behaviour from a minority who were “sunbathing or in la…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> I can't find anything that says it's for Kings. Where did you see that? (I can run a feature on Buzz if there's a local connection).



will dm you the email address & details that I was forwarded...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Parks update Lambeth keeps up the pressure for people not to sunbathe, picnic or BBQ in parks during the coronavirus crisis


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

BMX track has been closed down 
Lambeth blocks off the BMX track in Brockwell Park as coronavirus precaution


----------



## madolesance (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> BMX track has been closed down
> Lambeth blocks off the BMX track in Brockwell Park as coronavirus precaution


And removed the basket ball hoops from the court


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Great to see Jack selflessly helping out and making sure it was shared on Twitter, but someone needs to have a word about how masks work


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

In fact, what kind of crazy arse pointless mask is that?


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> I can't find anything that says it's for Kings. Where did you see that? (I can run a feature on Buzz if there's a local connection).


Thanks! There's a Facebook group for South London hospitals.
Not sure if the fundraiser is there. There is also a general one, I'll link in a new post








						South London - For The Love Of Scrubs | Facebook
					

A sub group of makers from For The Love of Scrubs, and anyone else who wants to join either in London or supplying London Hospitals.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's the national fundraiser for scrubs








						Help raise £35000 to For The Love Of Scrubs - Our NHS Needs You
					

Weʼre raising money to For The Love Of Scrubs - Our NHS Needs You. Support this JustGiving Crowdfunding Page.




					www.justgiving.com


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks! There's a Facebook group for South London hospitals.
> Not sure if the fundraiser is there. There is also a general one, I'll link in a new post
> 
> 
> ...


If you can ask them to get in touch with me if there is a s London one, that would be great. I got no answer to my email.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 10, 2020)

editor said:


> If you can ask them to get in touch with me if there is a s London one, that would be great. I got no answer to my email.


I'll search for you in the S London group later. The main group is over 35,000 people so I imagine they aren't finding time to answer emails straight away! 
Thanks!


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

Scenes from last night



















						Clap for Carers: Brixton shows appreciation for NHS staff and key workers, Thurs 9th April 2020
					

Once again, Brixton resonated to the sound of applause and pots and pans being banged as Coldharbour Lane residents showed their appreciation for NHS staff and other key workers dealing with the co…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

We're living in strange times indeed





















In photos: Lambeth Council tapes off park benches during the coronavirus crisis, April 2020


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 10, 2020)

editor 
This is the local fundraiser for South London Hospitals (with a focus on Kings). If you need more info, please let me know. A set of scrubs needs 4.5m of material which costs wholesale about £10








						For the Love of Scrubs, organized by Alexandra Anna
					

I'm making scrubs for South London hospitals who are running out. I'm fund raising to buy fabric… Alexandra Anna needs your support for For the Love of Scrubs



					www.gofundme.com
				




THANKS A ZILLION!


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> editor
> This is the local fundraiser for South London Hospitals (with a focus on Kings). If you need more info, please let me know. A set of scrubs needs 4.5m of material which costs wholesale about £10
> 
> 
> ...


Done and shared on social media!
Give me a shout if anything needs changing 








						For the Love of Scrubs: fundraiser set up to create scrubs for South London hospitals during the coronavirus crisis
					

Local resident Alex Matthews has set up a fundraiser to provide south London hospital staff with scrubs (sanitary clothing worn by surgeons, nurses, physicians and other workers involved in patient…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

Lambeth parks update 









						Lambeth: You can now ONLY use Brockwell Park for a ‘walk or run’ – or face a fine
					

New signs have appeared on the taped off benches in Brockwell Park stating that the park can now only be used for your daily walk or run – and absolutely nothing else.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2020)

Lambeth Mutual Aid Fund - Open Collective
					

We are a mutual aid fund for Lambeth redistributing income in the form of monthly no-strings-attached grants for those in financial hardship.



					opencollective.com
				




Over the past few weeks we’ve been linking up people who need help with neighbours to help with things like shopping, picking up medication and other bits and bobs. Sometimes people don’t have cash to pay for things or online banking to transfer money, and we wanted to work out a system which would allow us to still help these people, and make sure that their neighbours aren’t out of pocket either!

So we’ve set up an account with Open Collective, a financial hosting platform. It means that people can donate to a pot of money which will be used to help support people who aren’t able to pay for shopping, or who need support with their bills. For the time being we will only be paying out expenses to requests completed through the Lambeth Mutual Aid Freephone number (0800 009 6504) so we can make sure that the expenses are going to the right places - but we will be looking to expand this service in the future to help as many people as possible!

If you are interested in donating - great! You can choose if you want to do a one off donation, or make your donation regular, and customise how much you want to give! if (for whatever reason) we end up not spending the remaining money, it will all be donated to Housing Action Southwark and Lambeth (HASL) and the UK QTIBIPOC Emergency relief & Hardship Fund. Check them both out. They’re ace! 









						Housing Action Southwark & Lambeth
					

Support and action for decent homes for everyone




					housingactionsouthwarkandlambeth.wordpress.com
				












						UK QTIBIPOC Emergency relief & Hardship Fund, organized by UKQTIBIPOC Emergency Relief & Hardship Fund
					

This emergency relief and hardship fund has been set up to pr… UKQTIBIPOC Emergency Relief & Hardship Fund needs your support for UK QTIBIPOC Emergency relief & Hardship Fund



					www.gofundme.com
				




You can check it out here! Lambeth Mutual Aid - Open Collective

If you’re interested in the expenses policy, you can check that out by clicking on ‘Submit Expense’. If you have any questions please send them over to lambethmutualaid@gmail.com


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have done a delivery today for someone who contacted Lambeth Mutual Aid. Its useful system for those who need help wih shopping etc. 

David Clapson does the same in his area I believe.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/214918153220011?view=permalink&id=237021964342963
		


Facebook link for the post above.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth Mutual Aid Fund - Open Collective
> 
> 
> We are a mutual aid fund for Lambeth redistributing income in the form of monthly no-strings-attached grants for those in financial hardship.
> ...


Let me see if I can get summat on Buzz about this.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Let me see if I can get summat upon Buzz about this.



That would be great.


----------



## Jerm (Apr 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth parks update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since there is now so little traffic on most roads, I believe it would help reduce the crowding in parks if jogging tracks were set up in our streets.
Joggers are mostly running on tarmac, so I reckon it should make little difference. Make the tracks one way, in streets wide enough to accommodate runners in the middle and pedestrians on the pavement.
Keep the parks for families, people with less mobility and particularly people with no garden. 
Reduce the conflict.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2020)

Posted on Buzz: Lambeth Mutual Aid launches finance scheme to support people who aren’t able to pay for shopping or need help with bills


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2020)

I was in Tescos in Acre Lane yesterday. Its well organised inside now. Social distancing is easy. Queue outside was long but didnt take to long. 

White plain flour was available yesterday. No dried yeast. But packages to make cup cakes etc.  

Fairly well stocked up.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Since there is now so little traffic on most roads, I believe it would help reduce the crowding in parks if jogging tracks were set up in our streets.
> Joggers are mostly running on tarmac, so I reckon it should make little difference. Make the tracks one way, in streets wide enough to accommodate runners in the middle and pedestrians on the pavement.
> Keep the parks for families, people with less mobility and particularly people with no garden.
> Reduce the conflict.


So you want someone to go out and paint lanes along the middle of the roads. So joggers can share the roads with cars. Any thoughts on what changes to the law would be needed, or how you'd stop joggers being run over? And you want all this done just for a temporary period until the lockdown is over? Genius.


----------



## Jerm (Apr 13, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> So you want someone to go out and paint lanes along the middle of the roads. So joggers can share the roads with cars. Any thoughts on what changes to the law would be needed, or how you'd stop joggers being run over? And you want all this done just for a temporary period until the lockdown is over? Genius.


OK, I agree I was not clear enough. That would mean excluding cars from the streets chosen as running tracks.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 13, 2020)

Jerm said:


> OK, I agree I was not clear enough. That would mean excluding cars from the streets chosen as running tracks.


How will you choose which streets are to be running tracks?  Will people have to move their own cars from these streets? Where will they put them? How will you manage emergency vehicles if there are lots of people running up and down?  How do you think residents of these streets will feel if they are chosen to have hundreds of joggers puffing up and down outside their houses?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 13, 2020)

Not the most fully thought out idea but pretty sure that I read that pedestrianisation of unusually quiet roads has been implemented in some countries in response to the outbreak. Though probably more urgent in areas like Paris central where there is much less green space.


----------



## Jerm (Apr 13, 2020)

discobastard said:


> How will you choose which streets are to be running tracks?  Will people have to move their own cars from these streets? Where will they put them? How will you manage emergency vehicles if there are lots of people running up and down?  How do you think residents of these streets will feel if they are chosen to have hundreds of joggers puffing up and down outside their houses?



Many thanks for your thoughtful questions.

My first guess is that local planning and transport authorities could be in a good position to propose which streets to use. I would prefer community input but that may not be currently practical.

Permanently converting a street - blocking residential, commercial or emergency access would not work well. Though there would be nothing to stop emergency services getting access as needed.

Runners would not need the streets for 24 hours a day, which would allow time for deliveries to shops etc.

Not many residential streets would be suitable candidates anyway, as they are not wide enough to preserve social distancing. Though personally, I might prefer runners in my street to cars.

Households that did need to park in a different location should be given a parking permit for an adjacent street, a discount in their council tax, etc.

In streets that are wide enough, runners and electric powered public transport could easily co-exist.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/214918153220011?view=permalink&id=237021964342963
		


Grove Adventure playground is closed but doing stuff for kids online. See the FB page above.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2020)

Social distancing? Non!


----------



## Smick (Apr 13, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Many thanks for your thoughtful questions.
> 
> My first guess is that local planning and transport authorities could be in a good position to propose which streets to use. I would prefer community input but that may not be currently practical.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, by the time it would take to implement, we will be back looking like normal. 

Good on you for coming up with ideas anyway.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> Hopefully, by the time it would take to implement, we will be back looking like normal.
> 
> Good on you for coming up with ideas anyway.


Like they already doing it in Germany.

See Pop-up bike lanes help with coronavirus physical distancing in Germany


----------



## Jerm (Apr 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> Hopefully, by the time it would take to implement, we will be back looking like normal.
> 
> Good on you for coming up with ideas anyway.


Thank You
I would like to share your confidence.
People like to talk about “normal” being something we can return to. A growing number of people seem to recognise it was not “normal” to begin with, that we have the chance to do better ... but this was not the point I was originally trying to make. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Surely this man is a mental patient (or service user if you prefer). Look at his mouth - distinct signs of neuroleptic drug side effects - movements of the jaw, lips and tongue (tardive dyskinesia).
> Most likely pre Thatcher he would have been in detention at Cane Hill hospital, or Tooting Bec.
> With Thatcher's Community Care policy designed to liberate NHS land for redevelopment by Tescos etc, these people are normally "in the community". They were supposed to be monitored and treated, but the state of NHS mental health services at the moment wander around upsetting people, spitting at policemen and harassing women.
> 
> This is the price of sham Community Care, which works to a degree with patients (sorry service users) who are compliant, but totally falls down when patients so not wish to be monitored. At least he didn't have a knife.


All very interesting, but after he pleaded guilty to assault on an emergency service worker and using threatening words or behaviour, *Michael Gray* did _not_ raise mental health issues as part of any mitigation or explanation for his appalling behaviour.







(Source:  Metropolitan Police)

Could it be that *Michael Gray* is simply a thug who needs orthodontic treatment?​


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> All very interesting, but after he pleaded guilty to assault on an emergency service worker and using threatening words or behaviour, *Michael Gray* did _not_ raise mental health issues as part of any mitigation or explanation for his appalling behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or has the image been Photoshopped?
I'm not in favour of thugs - but neither do I have a lot of faith in police courts.
Can you comment as to whether Michael Gray was represented in court?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Many thanks for your thoughtful questions.
> 
> My first guess is that local planning and transport authorities could be in a good position to propose which streets to use. I would prefer community input but that may not be currently practical.
> 
> ...



Other cities are closing roads, widening pavements with cones and making more temporary bike lanes. So your ideas arent that off the wall. 


> Transport engineer Brian Deegan says 20mph streets, bikes for key workers, and “core corridor” emergency cycle routes would help more essential staff cycle, while removing guard rails on pavements and extending pedestrian space using traffic cones would help those on foot. The London Cycling Campaign has also come up with short, medium and long-term proposals to improve active travel in the capital during the crisis.











						World cities turn their streets over to walkers and cyclists
					

From Berlin to Bogotá there are new footpaths and bike lanes – but not in London




					www.theguardian.com
				




Buses are moving much quicker with less traffic as well. 

The London Cycling Campaign proposals:









						Cycling and Covid-19: what London needs to do now, and when the lockdown lifts - London Cycling Campaign
					

We are facing an unprecedented crisis. Right now, the number one priority is to stem the spread of Covid-19 in order to protect life. In order to do that, we need to enable key workers to get to and from work safely, and support everyone else to...




					lcc.org.uk
				




Ive been cycling up to West End each day. Its been a delight cycling on empty roads.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2020)

Take my section of CHL The pavement is very narrow. And it has wheelie bins making it impossible to socially distance as pedestrian. It would be easy to put temporary cones to narrow road for extra pedestrian space.

20mph speed limit across the London during the pandemic is another idea put forwrd by LCC.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 14, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Since there is now so little traffic on most roads, I believe it would help reduce the crowding in parks if jogging tracks were set up in our streets.
> Joggers are mostly running on tarmac, so I reckon it should make little difference. Make the tracks one way, in streets wide enough to accommodate runners in the middle and pedestrians on the pavement.
> Keep the parks for families, people with less mobility and particularly people with no garden.
> Reduce the conflict.


 No need to do anything so formal there is loads of space and on roads and pavements if people are just considerate of each other. No need to be passing within inches on the pavement or path when there is so little traffic and you can move into the road anyway.  

We are very lucky in London and especially around Brixton area that there are so many parks/ commons / and bits of greenery.


----------



## Smick (Apr 14, 2020)

I went out for a run through Brockwell this morning at about 7.45. Plenty of space, everyone very respectful. It was a mix of other joggers and people heading to work through the park. The occasional dog walker. 

Hopefully we can make it all work without official intervention.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Take my section of CHL The pavement is very narrow. And it has wheelie bins making it impossible to socially distance as pedestrian. It would be easy to put temporary cones to narrow road for extra pedestrian space.
> 
> 20mph speed limit across the London during the pandemic is another idea put forwrd by LCC.


Yes, it's been proposed as a national measure.









						20's Plenty for the NHS
					

We quite simply campaign for 20mph to become the default speed limit on residential and urban streets.




					www.20splenty.org


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

Please share In Lambeth and experiencing domestic abuse? Confidential help is available


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2020)

Council update  Lambeth Council’s Public Protection team checks market traders and shops for compliance with coronavirus rules


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 14, 2020)

Smick said:


> I went out for a run through Brockwell this morning at about 7.45. Plenty of space, everyone very respectful. It was a mix of other joggers and people heading to work through the park. The occasional dog walker.
> 
> Hopefully we can make it all work without official intervention.


There’s more people sitting down in the sunshine this afternoon


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 14, 2020)

Jerm said:


> Many thanks for your thoughtful questions.
> 
> My first guess is that local planning and transport authorities could be in a good position to propose which streets to use. I would prefer community input but that may not be currently practical.
> 
> ...





friendofdorothy said:


> No need to do anything so formal there is loads of space and on roads and pavements if people are just considerate of each other. No need to be passing within inches on the pavement or path when there is so little traffic and you can move into the road anyway.
> 
> We are very lucky in London and especially around Brixton area that there are so many parks/ commons / and bits of greenery.



Mostly it is easy to move into the road, especially as they’re so much quieter now. But I’ve started noticing a few bottlenecks where there's say, a bus stop taking up the whole pavement, and a road busy enough that it would be dangerous to dart onto it - bus stop   by the Half Moon Lane entrance of the Herne Hill Tesco is a perfect example. But it’s possible to cross the road & avoid, if you need.

Main problem is wheelie bins & parked cars along the pavements. Since the cars aren’t going anywhere in the near future (I mean, Londoners aren’t getting of their cars yet) maybe a low cost intervention would be to designate side streets where residents cars had to be parked along the centre of the road.  No through traffic, and instantly wider paths for pedestrians. 

I haven’t thought it through! For a start it would only work where the ‘pavement plus half a lane’ was wide enough for emergency vehicles. And I don’t think having road cyclists share that space would work.

But the ‘20s plenty’ thing (which sounds great) got me wondering about short / medium term interventions... which might stay afterwards.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Mostly it is easy to move into the road, especially as they’re so much quieter now. But I’ve started noticing a few bottlenecks where there's say, a bus stop taking up the whole pavement, and a road busy enough that it would be dangerous to dart onto it - bus stop   by the Half Moon Lane entrance of the Herne Hill Tesco is a perfect example. But it’s possible to cross the road & avoid, if you need.
> 
> Main problem is wheelie bins & parked cars along the pavements. Since the cars aren’t going anywhere in the near future (I mean, Londoners aren’t getting of their cars yet) maybe a low cost intervention would be to designate side streets where residents cars had to be parked along the centre of the road.  No through traffic, and instantly wider paths for pedestrians.
> 
> ...


You have still not thought this through properly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Yes, it's been proposed as a national measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yey lets have the 20mph limit rolled out across Uk, in residential / urban areas

The 20s plenty campaign has been going for a number of years and similar limits are common across Europe especially in urban areas - its good for the environment as it uses less fuel etc, etc etc.  Maybe there are more people dying of this virus atm  but thosands are killed and maimed by cars *every* year and people just seem to accept that as if somehow its ok. 

I'm not sure whether the 20s limit is widely observed in London, as a pedestrian I can't tell the difference, I didn't realise it was a temp thing here in Lambeth (is it?) it would be interesting to see what data about the effect the 20s plenty campaign has had. I would have thought in London (in 'normal times' I think the average speed in Central London is often about 12mph) it wouldn't make much difference to journey times.



> UK road casualties
> 
> In 2018, there were 1,784 people killed on the roads in Britain;
> In 2018, 25,511 people were seriously injured on the roads in Britain;
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yey lets have the 20mph limit rolled out across Uk, in residential / urban areas


To me it's just common sense. I find it hard to see why anyone would be able to justify having to speed at double the speed or whatever through residential streets. 
Given the recent pedestrian deaths in my area from speeding shitheads, I'd like to see automatic car confiscation and five year driving bans for anyone caught wildly exceeding the speed limit.  Well, I can dream....


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm not sure whether the 20s limit is widely observed in London,


It's not. There needs to be loads more enforcement.

It's not just about the number of people killed and injured though... it's the fact that speeding traffic makes streets more stressful places to be. It's a quality of life thing. Fewer, slower, vehicles = happier people.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

So: went to the Big Sainsbury's on Water Lane, The queue was almost non existent, stocks were pretty good everywhere with a few exceptions (grapes, baked beans, cereals) but got enough for the next 4 days or whatever.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2020)

Tonight! ‘Clap for our Carers’ – show your support for NHS staff and keyworkers, 8pm tonight, Thurs 16th April 2020


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2020)

Ive started cycling to Sainburys in Nine Elms, Vauxhall in evening for shopping. After nine pm its empty. About ten shoppers. Social distancing is easy. Closes at ten pm weekdays. 

No flour. But everything else.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2020)

Great idea, poorly done Lambeth launches their ‘Young People’s Guide to Coronavirus’


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

Took my daily walk late today and it was very strange seeing Brixton so completely deserted on a Saturday night. I popped into Sainsbury's by the tube and there was only one other customer there.

There's still quite few homeless people out there and they must be really struggling, as must me the lone dealer who came out to me and asked if I wanted to buy grass.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

The lockdown has sucked the life out of Brixton. This was such a depressing walk  




















						In photos: Saturday night in lockdown Brixton – closed bars, deserted streets and an eerie silence, 18th April 2020
					

Around 11pm on a typical Saturday night, Brixton is usually jam-packed full of noisy drinkers, pubbers, clubbers, hustlers, drunks, dealers and people rushing from one place to another. But now now…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to see some positive graffiti sprayed on those boards at the POW.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

This is shocking. 23 dead in one day alone 









						King's College Hospital NHS Foundation Trust reports fourth highest death toll in England - Southwark News
					

As of 5pm yesterday 296 patients had died from the disease in its hospitals.




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2020)

editor said:


> The lockdown has sucked the life out of Brixton. This was such a depressing walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But I bet the residents are sleeping well.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> But I bet the residents are sleeping well.


I'm sure they are but I don't think many were asking for a complete and total shutdown of every shop, bar, cafe, restaurant, club and cinema though. They'll be as fucked off everyone else, I imagine.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2020)

Useful links How to get benefits, housing and financial help during the coronavirus crisis – full listing for Lambeth


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2020)

Grove Adventure playground is of course closed. So instead "Grove TV " has started . Great idea.



Its "Grove Adventure Playground" in YouTube.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2020)

editor said:


> This is shocking. 23 dead in one day alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting I thought that not only blood testing is done by Viapath at Kings, but also mortuary services.





						Mortuary Services at King's
					






					www.viapath.co.uk
				




Its really weird how there is a profit centre embedded in KCH - and has been since for twelve years by the look of it.
So it is a New Labour thing, not just a coalition/Tory thing.




__





						SYNNOVIS GROUP LLP filing history - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

SYNNOVIS GROUP LLP - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					beta.companieshouse.gov.uk
				




Funnily enough the company - whose largest shareholder is SERCO was originally called GSTS Pathology LLP.
Presumably the suits though Viacom would be more appealing?


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive started cycling to Sainburys in Nine Elms, Vauxhall in evening for shopping. After nine pm its empty. About ten shoppers. Social distancing is easy. Closes at ten pm weekdays.
> 
> No flour. But everything else.


Thanks for this tip Gramsci
I've been avoiding supermarkets for 3 weeks as I was getting very anxious about the number of people and lack of distancing but went to Streatham Lidl tonight at 9.15 and there were only about 5 people in there. They didn't have everything, but enough to be getting on with.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2020)

Useful info: Coronavirus – how to get urgent help for you or someone you know in Lambeth


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2020)

Pics from tonight: 
























						In photos: Coldharbour Lane and Moorlands Estate residents #clapforcarers, Thurs 23rd April 2020
					

We’re now over a month into the coronavirus lockdown and, once again, people took to their balconies and windows to clatter pots and pans and show their appreciation for NHS staff and keywork…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 24, 2020)

Some info on the Brixton Rec Food Hub Ive been voluntering at:


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2020)

A fluffy Sunday post:



















						In photos: Cheering up the neighbourhood with rainbow drawings in Brixton windows
					

In response to the coronavirus crisis, people have tried to add a bit of much-needed cheer to their neighbourhoods by posting up drawings of rainbows in their window. Usually created by children, t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

I've never seen Brixton so empty














						Never Seen Brixton So Empty: Fifty photos from a Saturday night lockdown, 25th April 2020
					

Following on from our first feature a fortnight ago showing Brixton in lockdown on the weekend, we took another Saturday night walk around the empty streets of the town centre. This time, we encoun…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Funds available for community groups 








						Over half a million pounds made available to Lambeth Community Groups in response to Coronavirus crisis
					

A total of £545,000 has been ringfenced for Lambeth communities to tackle the impact of the Covid-19 crisis on local people via the Lambeth Community Response Fund, which is being managed by Walcot…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2020)

Volunteer opportunity for Age Concern. Its home based talking on phone to isolated older people.









						Age UK Lambeth Phone Friends Induction webinar
					

Thanks for wanting to become one of our volunteer Phone Friends.   This 45-minute webinar will introduce the service to you and offer you some basic training to get you started.   The service enables some of Lambeth's most isolated citizens to receive a friendly phone call once or twice a week...




					greeter.co


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2020)

Some photos of the Lambeth Food Distribution Hub Ive been volunteering at. 

Its a big operation. Packing and delivering food to those in need.

Its a joint project between Lambeth Council and the Healthy Living Platform. 





__





						Healthy Living Platform
					

We bring people together to help them create healthy and sustainable lifestyles and to achieve the changes that matter




					healthylivingplatform.org
				






> The council is making food deliveries to the borough’s most vulnerable residents from a newly established distribution hub at Brixton Recreation Centre. The council has set up a helpline for vulnerable people which is contactable via an online form or on 020 7926 2999.











						Love Lambeth
					

Lambeth Council has worked with its community partners to rapidly increase support for vulnerable people in the community, and boost community resilience in the face of the coronavirus crisis.




					love.lambeth.gov.uk
				




The Council deserves credit for making it possible. They have seconded some of own staff to work there alongside Healthy Living Platform. Also I understand they are putting in funding for it.

Heard this is one of the biggest in London. Mixture of paid and voluntary staff run it.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2020)

Update Sit/Don’t Sit – Lambeth’s confusing message about park benches


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Update Sit/Don’t Sit – Lambeth’s confusing message about park benches


I believe we have been taken over by nudge theory. In other words if you want to sit on park bench, including Windrush Square Park, you are obviously not to be relied on to avoid spreading the virus. Its a sort of techno heresy - whereby all arms of the state enforce conformity.
From an accountancy point of view I am intrigued by what this will have done to London Buses, where free public transport is now provided for essential workers, and anyone else with a weak enough conscience to get on the bus and withstand taped messages about the bus only being for those doing essential work.

Final point - masks. Frontline shop staff seem to have individual choice on this..I notice that in Tesco Express LJ some of the staff have masks, and some don't. The tills have been altered so only one person can use self service at a time, and only one can use the cashier service. All isles have arrow marks to indicate direction of flow in shopping, though not all customers comply. I have seen rubber gloves available for shopping, though I haven't actually seen any customers using those.

In Lidl Acre Lane they had cut out every other self-service checkout - to make space. Last Wednesday however all of the self-service check outs were back in use again with no extra spacing. Staff members seem to wear masks - or not - at their own discretion, though I noticed security all wearing masks.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2020)

A bit more on the Brixton Rec Food Hub from the Transition Town newsletter. In

*

Lambeth's Covid-19 Emergency*
BASICS: Lambeth's COVID-19 response page with help-line number is here. The latest update from the Lambeth COVID Mutual Aid is here also with help-line number.

TTB warned of the dangers to food (and medicine) supply from a No-deal Brexit. When the crisis became real in March Lambeth turned to Sue Sheehan, co-founder of TTB, the Lambeth Food Partnership, Incredible Edible Lambeth and the Healthy Living Platform to organise the amazing operation that is the Lambeth Food Hub. (picture shows hundreds of food boxes ready to go out by bike to vulnerable households, cleaned boxes and stores inc a Himalaya of loo roll beyond). Watch this short film as Sue takes us round the operation. Healthy Living Platform will be needing volunteers soon. Keep an eye on the TTB Facebook page for a call-out.
TTB has produced a DIY Draught-busting guide. We may be shut up at home through next winter so use the remains of cooler weather outside to find those draughts and terminate them. Increase comfort and reduce bills and emissions. Please adopt, adapt and share the guide.


----------



## David Clapson (May 5, 2020)

Apparently a testing centre is being set up at the corner of Somerleyton Road and Loughborough Park.


----------



## David Clapson (May 5, 2020)

I'm told the centre is "nomadic" and will be there for 2 days to test key workers, which includes food bank volunteers. Gramsci, have you been invited for a test?


----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I'm told the centre is "nomadic" and will be there for 2 days to test key workers, which includes food bank volunteers. Gramsci, have you been invited for a test?


Yes, they're only here for the 5th and 6th of May.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

13 page PDF from Lambeth 



			https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/101629%20c-19%20response%20report%20WEB.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I'm told the centre is "nomadic" and will be there for 2 days to test key workers, which includes food bank volunteers. Gramsci, have you been invited for a test?



No I haven't. I didn't now volunteers could get one.


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I'm told the centre is "nomadic" and will be there for 2 days to test key workers, which includes food bank volunteers. Gramsci, have you been invited for a test?


Would you get a test? It all reminds me a bit of AIDS where at least in the early years people were advised against - because there was no treatment.

Obviously in the case of the coronavirus it is incredibly infectious - so a positive test would imply isolation - then retesting. Also a whole household moving into isolation. And retesting.

Have these people thought about the implications of what they are doing. Or are they in Trump-land where "We have done more tests than anyone has see before" "Oh - excuse me whilst I sack Dr Fauci."


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2020)

The Brixton Rec food hub supplies satellite hubs which distribute food in own area 

Grove Adventure playground is one of these satellite hubs.


----------



## BusLanes (May 6, 2020)

I see Brockwell Blend and Stir (Brixton Hill) have both sort of reopened, but for takeaway coffee/limited food and some fruit/veg/bread/cheese/booze.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

I've just been through a couple of parks today and things are definitely more relaxed today, although I only saw one sizeable pisstake in a small park near me where there was group of about 10 people kicking a ball around and drinking.  Ruskin Park was the busiest I've seen it for a long time and there were a fair few couples sitting on the grass having a beer. They were all sitting apart from everyone else so I think it's a tough case to tell them to stop after 6 weeks of lockdown.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I see Brockwell Blend and Stir (Brixton Hill) have both sort of reopened, but for takeaway coffee/limited food and some fruit/veg/bread/cheese/booze.


I saw someone carrying a takeaway coffee cup in a park yesterday and I literally salivated! I've only had my own coffee for 6 weeks*!

(*it's not coffee either, but I miss going to cafes - and not having to always make it myself!)


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

Took a while, but good work, Lambeth. 









						Lambeth Council introduces temporary pavement widening in response to the coronavirus crisis
					

Lambeth Council are pushing ahead with their programme of widening pavements to allow safe social distancing on major roads in the borough.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

Max Roach park is full of the usual street drinkers.


----------



## ash (May 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Took a while, but good work, Lambeth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also this:


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2020)

ash said:


> Also this:




I hope they keep this post lockdown.


----------



## ash (May 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I hope they keep this post lockdown.


 I walked past just now and the social distancing queue was working but when the bus stopped people rushed to get on the same door as people were leaving 2 people getting on as 2 were getting off shoulders more or less touching 🙄 !


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I hope they keep this post lockdown.


Yes indeed.

I was slightly disappointed when I saw the pavement widening on CHL etc only consisted of barriers in the road (which will be easily removed) - and thought I had naively misread Lambeth's intention to actually build out pavements and do something that would take some effort to reverse. But that's what they have done here. I'm impressed.

Does the fact it's a TfL road make a difference I wonder?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Max Roach park is full of the usual street drinkers.



They never fully left, Although it  was down to just  the odd figure here and there.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

And when the bus comes...









In photos: wider pavements and bus stops in central Brixton introduced for safe social distancing


----------



## JoBrixton (May 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, pleased to share that Brixton Local.Life has had a complete redesign and now has 75 entries of local businesses operating under lockdown, as well as some info about initiatives that provide support or need donations. 

Please do let me know of any others to add, also do check it out if you haven't visited for a while as there are quite a few additions and changes as everyone is adapting their services!


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

JoBrixton said:


> Hi everyone, pleased to share that Brixton Local.Life has had a complete redesign and now has 75 entries of local businesses operating under lockdown, as well as some info about initiatives that provide support or need donations.
> 
> Please do let me know of any others to add, also do check it out if you haven't visited for a while as there are quite a few additions and changes as everyone is adapting their services!


I'll do a new article on Buzz!

Edit: done! 








						Brixton Local website lists 75 businesses open in Brixton (and parts of Herne Hill, Stockwell, Clapham and Streatham)
					

Launching in April in response to the coronavirus crisis, the BrixtonLocal.Life website has proved an invaluable resource, offering a comprehensive listing of local shops and services that are stil…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## JoBrixton (May 10, 2020)

oh wow editor!! That was so quick, thank you so much for all your support 🙏


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

JoBrixton said:


> oh wow editor!! That was so quick, thank you so much for all your support 🙏


You're doing a great job so I'm happy to do what I can


----------



## organicpanda (May 10, 2020)

JoBrixton said:


> Hi everyone, pleased to share that Brixton Local.Life has had a complete redesign and now has 75 entries of local businesses operating under lockdown, as well as some info about initiatives that provide support or need donations.
> 
> Please do let me know of any others to add, also do check it out if you haven't visited for a while as there are quite a few additions and changes as everyone is adapting their services!


noticed Olley's fish and chips plus a few others along that stretch were open Saturday evening


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> noticed Olley's fish and chips plus a few others along that stretch were open Saturday evening


Jimmy's Plaice on Coldharbour Lane has been open for a while too.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2020)

I'm liking Bell Ribeiro-Addy  as an MP

Coronavirus: Streatham MP voices concerns over ‘premature’ return to work, citing ONS data


----------



## editor (May 11, 2020)

It would be useful if Lambeth bothered to update their park info.


----------



## lefteri (May 11, 2020)

went into pipoca on brixton road near opposite the coop today

had avoided it since it opened since it looked like a gentrifying force

they have closed the vegan pancake cafe half of the shop and used the space to extend their range of items for bulk sale - they have a remarkable range of stuff available to buy with no packaging including things like vinegar which i’ve never seen available in this way

i can’t comment on the prices but range wise seems like a better alternative to brixton wholefoods if you live this side of brixton and don’t want to venture into there

eta they have tons of bread flour, if that’s still an issue


----------



## editor (May 11, 2020)

Tonight Lambeth – No Going Back Until It’s Safe – online meeting, Mon 11th May 2020


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

Quite right too 








						Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy in cross-party call to end no-strings coronavirus bail outs for big businesses
					

MPs have called on the Government to follow other European nations in limiting state support to companies that use tax avoidance schemes and preventing companies from using taxpayer money to fund e…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

The parks are getting busier and busier. Slade gardens was really busy yesterday with loads of men playing sports and drinking, with many making no effort to social distance. Max Roach park had drinkers galore too, as did the stretch of Electric Avenue by Atlantic Road, with a mass of people hanging out. It's not good.


----------



## coldwaterswim (May 13, 2020)

editor said:


> The parks are getting busier and busier. Slade gardens was really busy yesterday with loads of men playing sports and drinking, with many making no effort to social distance. Max Roach park had drinkers galore too, as did the stretch of Electric Avenue by Atlantic Road, with a mass of people hanging out. It's not good.


Electric avenue’s had masses of people hanging out at that end of it every day since lockdown began, from like 10am-10pm ish. I feel bad for the people who have to work on the market, they can’t keep a distance from anyone


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

Lambeth wants to hear from you: Lambeth want to know where narrow pavements make it hard to keep socially distanced


----------



## sparkybird (May 13, 2020)

Sadly it isn't possible to widen the pavements on some parts of Streatham High Road where it's been very busy. I'm shopping for a couple of people who are sheltering and they are really anxious about how they are going to manage when they get 'let out'. Of course I can continue to help them, but still, I understand their concerns


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

Is June 1st too soon for schools to reopen? 

Lambeth news Lambeth Parents group publish open letter to Lambeth Council opposing school reopening plans


----------



## technical (May 13, 2020)

It's a difficult one. No one can be certain of how a return to school would affect things at the moment - but I know my 11 year old daughter is desperately missing her friends and all the interaction that goes with being at school. Turns out there's only so much fun you can have with your parents at that age ....


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

Extinction Rebellion Lambeth response: Extinction Rebellion Lambeth statement on the response to the Covid-19 pandemic #NoGoingBack


----------



## Gramsci (May 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Is June 1st too soon for schools to reopen?
> 
> Lambeth news Lambeth Parents group publish open letter to Lambeth Council opposing school reopening plans



See Cllr Davie has put comment on end of this. Labour Group say they are going to support Teachers and Parents. Good that Labour group are doing this.









						Government must not put our families and school staff at further risk - Lambeth Labour
					

Cllr Ed Davie is the Cabinet Member for Children and Young People and a councillor in Thornton ward.  Lambeth’s education workers, including teachers, and families with school-aged children have responded brilliantly to this crisis. Children and their carers have had to take responsibility for...




					www.lambeth-labour.org.uk
				




"Lambeth Labour have submitted a Motion to the next meeting of the Full Council calling for a number of measures to ensure safety and support children in the current circumstances and beyond. This motion will call on government to:


Work with the trade union representatives of teachers and education workers to ensure that schools can return safely, including the need to meet the tests set out by the trade unions including the National Education Union that include clear scientific evidence, the need for a full rollout of the “test, trace and isolate” policy, enhanced school cleaning and quantifiable agreed standards on PPE and social distancing.
A nationally funded recovery strategy that truly ‘levels up’ our most disadvantaged children in line with the Child Poverty Action Group’s proposals for extended schools, universal free school meals, higher child benefit and reform of universal credit, among other measures.
Recognition that Black, Asian and Minority Ethnic children often face additional barriers to fulfilling their potential. Assessments replacing exams must account for and correct bias and further research and investment into schemes like Raising the Game needs to take place.
Families, schools and other experts must be properly consulted to ensure schools reopen safely. Government should be reaching out and looking to build consensus with the safety of children, parents, carers, and staff being put first."


----------



## CH1 (May 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> See Cllr Davie has put comment on end of this. Labour Group say they are going to support Teachers and Parents. Good that Labour group are doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who actually runs the schools then?
Presumably academies are run by their respective academies, and probably church schools are run by trustees with heavy church - RC or CofE- input.
I'm not up with events - but it seems to me around half the schools are probably directly controlled by the council and half by independent committees.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

Apparently there was a full game of football taking place in Brockwell park yesterday, with a ref and subs, FFS


----------



## editor (May 15, 2020)

The car wash business is in full swing on Coldharbour Lane with plenty of customers queuing up. Minimal social distancing going on and no masks for the workers... Plenty more people on the street too.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2020)

Lambeth update 








						Lambeth says it could lose £44 million this year if the Government breaks its funding promise
					

Lambeth Labour Group have sent out a press release regarding the current financial situation facing local government “due to the government breaking its promises for funding the response to c…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 15, 2020)

Lambeth news Lambeth Council agrees ambitious’ six-month emergency sustainable transport programme


----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2020)

The public transport situation is going into reverse.
For several weeks we have had free bus travel (which sounds like a good idea permanently)
Now we are promised fare rises, restrictions on Freedom Passes and encouraged to drive to work.

If this wasn't so depressing I would feel a touch of schizophrenia coming on.


----------



## Gramsci (May 16, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Who actually runs the schools then?
> Presumably academies are run by their respective academies, and probably church schools are run by trustees with heavy church - RC or CofE- input.
> I'm not up with events - but it seems to me around half the schools are probably directly controlled by the council and half by independent committees.



I think primary schools are run by Councils. Liverpool is not going to open schools. 

Coronavirus: Unions and city mayor defy government’s call to reopen schools


----------



## editor (May 16, 2020)

Tennis courts back open in Lambeth's parks 








						Tennis courts reopened in Lambeth parks as coronavirus restrictions eased
					

As part of a national easing on COVID-19 restrictions, all tennis courts in Lambeth’s parks have now been reopened. All courts will be bookable, with bookings only available online.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 16, 2020)

Just learn that someone a few doors down from me has died after being infected. It took just 3 days to kill him. Really brings home the seriousness of this virus...


----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I think primary schools are run by Councils. Liverpool is not going to open schools.
> 
> Coronavirus: Unions and city mayor defy government’s call to reopen schools


St John's Angell Town Primary School is a church school obviously.
There is also a St John the Divine Primary School in Vassall Ward somewhere.
In Herne Hill ward there is St Saviours Primary School in Herne Hill Road.

I'm sure there are plenty more like this. My understanding of how Angell Town worked was that the chair of the management committee is the vicar.
Obviously the funding must be largely from the council - and councillors and non-councillor party appointees seem to be management committee members.
There will also be management committee members who are Parochial Church Council members of St John;s Angell Town church.

So my question was really who has the final say? The person who had been vicar at Angell Town - Rev Canon Rosemarie Mallet - had a reputation as being a tough nut. But she was it would appear, a card carrying member of the Labour Party, so might have been totally in sync with the council at Lambeth Town Hall.

However Rev Canon Mallett was appointed Archdeacon of Croydon in the Autumn, so there is either a new Vicar at Angell Town, or a vacancy.


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2020)




----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


>



I'm increasingly impressed with Bell Ribeiro-Addy's energy and commitment. She's a good MP.  Anyone heard much from Florence Eshalomi or Helen Hayes?









						No more BAME deaths – online public meeting with Bell Ribeiro-Addy MP, Mon 18th May 2020, 7pm
					

An online meeting is happening on Monday, 18th May, where speakers will demand that there is no return to unsafe workplaces, and that there is a public inquiry into the disproportionate impact on B…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

Park update Can I sunbathe in the park? Latest official advice on Lambeth parks, Sun 17th May 2020


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Sadly it isn't possible to widen the pavements on some parts of Streatham High Road where it's been very busy. I'm shopping for a couple of people who are sheltering and they are really anxious about how they are going to manage when they get 'let out'. Of course I can continue to help them, but still, I understand their concerns


Why's it not possible?


----------



## sparkybird (May 18, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Why's it not possible?


Because the road isn't wide enough for example the section from the Odeon to St Leonard's church is one lane each way, not even any bus lanes. And it also coincides with the narrowest pavements on the high street....


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Because the road isn't wide enough for example the section from the Odeon to St Leonard's church is one lane each way, not even any bus lanes. And it also coincides with the narrowest pavements on the high street....


I think it could be narrowed if there was the will - even where it's currently only two lanes it's still quite a wide road.

For example the two images below are at the same scale. Streatham high road's narrow point is actually wider than Coldharbour Lane at the point I've shown it (by Loughborough Junction station) but not that Colharbour Lane is wide enough for 3 lanes at the approach to the junction. At that point on Coldharbour Lane, it is currently narrowed to two lanes going under the bridge, pavement extended each side.

So if anyone tells you Streatham High Road can't be narrowed - what they really mean is that they don't want the traffic to be restricted that much. It's a question of who out of pedestrians and motor traffic gets the priority - make the argument for pedestrians if you can.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2020)

Bowie themed NHS tribute















						In photos: David Bowie themed celebration of NHS workers in Brixton, May 2020
					

Spotted in Atlantic Road, Brixton, yesterday is this Bowie-themed billboard celebrating NHS workers.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 18, 2020)

Brixton tube update Coronavirus: Brixton tube station on list of stations to avoid during rush hours


----------



## sparkybird (May 18, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I think it could be narrowed if there was the will - even where it's currently only two lanes it's still quite a wide road.
> 
> For example the two images below are at the same scale. Streatham high road's narrow point is actually wider than Coldharbour Lane at the point I've shown it (by Loughborough Junction station) but not that Colharbour Lane is wide enough for 3 lanes at the approach to the junction. At that point on Coldharbour Lane, it is currently narrowed to two lanes going under the bridge, pavement extended each side.
> 
> ...


I'm not making an argument against adjustments, but I don't think you can really compare the A23 with cold habour lane.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I'm not making an argument against adjustments, but I don't think you can really compare the A23 with cold habour lane.


You can, if the question is whether it can be narrowed and still easily accommodate two lanes of traffic.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 18, 2020)

Kennington gal........ Grandmother, 82, and her dog, Dido, hope to raise £1,000 for Guy's and St Thomas' with sponsored litter pick - Southwark News


----------



## editor (May 19, 2020)

An original response! ‘Call of Corona’ video game created in Lambeth lockdown raises money for the W.H.O.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

I went around four parks today and they were all rammed, with loads of people gathering in big groups. One bloke even thought to start up a big, extra-smokey barbecue in Ruskin Park!

Elsewhere, a Brixton fast food vendor was absolutely jammed full of people inside, with no one making the slightest effort at social distancing. The risk to staff and other customers must have been unacceptably high.  It's clearly not good to see this going on, but I'm curious what you lot would do. Would you report it?


----------



## organicpanda (May 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I went around four parks today and they were all rammed, with loads of people gathering in big groups. One bloke even thought to start up a big, extra-smokey barbecue in Ruskin Park!
> 
> Elsewhere, a Brixton fast food vendor was absolutely jammed full of people inside, with no one making the slightest effort at social distancing. The risk to staff and other customers must have been unacceptably high.  It's clearly not good to see this going on, but I'm curious what you lot would do. Would you report it?


as was said elsewhere, who do you report it to? (not that I think that's your style), people will always push to see where the limits are and this government has made them so ethereal that people will forget just what the end result will be. Being 'alert' means absolutely fuck all and gives people the freedom to do whatever they want, enabling the government to blame the people for not following advice, blame the scientists for giving the wrong advice. blame anyone but themselves. It's going to be a shitshow to end all shitshows when we have the second wave, winter flu and no deal Brexit


----------



## editor (May 20, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> as was said elsewhere, who do you report it to? (not that I think that's your style), people will always push to see where the limits are and this government has made them so ethereal that people will forget just what the end result will be. Being 'alert' means absolutely fuck all and gives people the freedom to do whatever they want, enabling the government to blame the people for not following advice, blame the scientists for giving the wrong advice. blame anyone but themselves. It's going to be a shitshow to end all shitshows when we have the second wave, winter flu and no deal Brexit


Yeah it's not the sort of thing I would report but I am concerned for the staff, but the blame really goes with government for their shitty vague advice which has resulted in this.

The place is nearly as full now. Here's how it looked earlier:


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Stormzy's particular lyrics from Vossi Bop are playing over and over in my head when thinking about Boris and his advice leading up to inevitable moments such as this.


----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2020)

Tonight


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

Sad to the see the older members of my neighbourhood - the ones most likely to be badly affected by COVID-19 - all back out in the street and drinking like it's the good ol' days today.


----------



## Bond (May 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Sad to the see the older members of my neighbourhood - the ones most likely to be badly affected by COVID-19 - all back out in the street and drinking like it's the good ol' days today.



I know what you mean...as much as truly saddens me I just have to keep my distance and look after my health (that's all we can do).


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 22, 2020)

I'm really worried and hate going out. I've avoided Brixton for weeks now.


----------



## Bond (May 22, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm really worried and hate going out. I've avoided Brixton for weeks now.


 
What I usually do is use back roads and try and avoid the main road as much as possible - makes life a lot simpler and you encounter much less people in the process. Do whatever makes you feel safest though. It's because I'm relentlessly hyperactive in my energy I manage to make the top-up shopping trips I do as I'm helping take care of two older women who are vulnerable. Being the youngest and most energetic on top washing my hands frequently and carrying sanatiser gel gives me some of mind. I still have to cautious when out about having mild asthma and being south Asian too.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

They had a full on street party by the Barrier Block last night. Shitty sound system and about 20+ people all drinking together like in was 2019.


----------



## organicpanda (May 22, 2020)

editor said:


> They had a full on street party by the Barrier Block last night. Shitty sound system and about 20+ people all drinking together like in was 2019.


plus full on argument on Valentia Place when they left


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> plus full on argument on Valentia Place when they left


A party's not a party without the shouty argument _finale_!


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

Brockwell park yesterday...


----------



## ash (May 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Sad to the see the older members of my neighbourhood - the ones most likely to be badly affected by COVID-19 - all back out in the street and drinking like it's the good ol' days today.


Our back street barbers has had the shutters 3/4 down and black bin bags taped to the bottom windows and for the last week from what I can hear sounds the same as pre- Covid just as busy and full
of a high risk demographic the only difference I suppose is that there is no sport to watch ☹️🙄


----------



## madolesance (May 22, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 214060
> 
> Brockwell park yesterday...


239 deaths in Lambeth over lockdown period!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2020)

Bond said:


> What I usually do is use back roads and try and avoid the main road as much as possible - makes life a lot simpler and you encounter much less people in the process. Do whatever makes you feel safest though. It's because I'm relentlessly hyperactive in my energy I manage to make the top-up shopping trips I do as I'm helping take care of two older women who are vulnerable. Being the youngest and most energetic on top washing my hands frequently and carrying sanatiser gel gives me some of mind. I still have to cautious when out about having mild asthma and being south Asian too.


Thank you.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 23, 2020)

gu.com premium domain name for sale - digitalcandy.uk
					

Rare premium 2 letter ( ll.com ) domain name gu.com is for sale on digital candy dot uk. gu.com is a 2 letter dot com rare ll.com



					t.co


----------



## editor (May 23, 2020)

Lambeth online event Coronavirus and your family – Lambeth host online Q&A session with experts, Thurs 28th May 2020


----------



## editor (May 25, 2020)

Crisis? What crisis?

Full football game taking place in Brockwell park yesterday with refs and subs.


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2020)

Mr Retro said:


> gu.com premium domain name for sale - digitalcandy.uk
> 
> 
> Rare premium 2 letter ( ll.com ) domain name gu.com is for sale on digital candy dot uk. gu.com is a 2 letter dot com rare ll.com
> ...



What point are you making?

Just sticking up a link is shit.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> What point are you making?
> 
> Just sticking up a link is shit.


He's doing what he always tries to do, except you won't get an answer here as I immediately banned him from this thread.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Crisis? What crisis?
> 
> Full football game taking place in Brockwell park yesterday with refs and subs.
> 
> View attachment 214614



Thing is I don't blame them.

Its all part of the Tory strategy.

Few weeks back Boris announced schools would open in June. With no consultation with local Councils or Teaching Unions. Then media like Evening Standard start laying into the Unions.

Boris wants us all to go back to work. He doesn't care about our health.

But the Tories/ Boris want get out card.

They aren't saying in public the Lock down is ended. They are giving hints and nudges that it has. Enough for people to realise they can play football and have outside barbecue party ( I saw today) without being stopped.

But enough leeeway for the Tories / Boris that if deaths go up Boris can hold his hands up and say its public fault not his.

Example of the "nudge" theory.This time used for dubious reasons.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2020)

Put this here for now. 

Its a website Lambeth Council have made about response to transport during the pandemic. Includes link to the full Council report.

Its in summary bringing forward more quickly some already agreed / partially agreed schemes. 

Working with TFL - TFL control Brixton Road and all traffic lights. Asking TFL to increase times for pedestrians at lights.

Looking at how cycling, walking, scooters, mobility scooters can have more road space. As lockdown winds down for now. How to take pressure off public transport and enable socially distanced road / pavvement space

The report says they are waiting for extra money from Government. So plans are a minimum and maximm. Will depend on extra funding for the maximum









						Lambeth's Covid19 transport response
					

The need to socially distance will mean reduced capacity on London's public transport network. If car journeys greatly increase then our roads could grind to a halt. We need to keep roads free for truly essential journeys. To support the economy and keep people safe we need to enable large...




					lambethtransportcovidresponse.commonplace.is
				




teuchter


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2020)

Tell us where in Lambeth it is difficult to socially distance to help us prioritise where more space is needed
					

Please tell us where it is difficult to socially distance to help us prioritise where more space is needed.




					lambethtransportcovidresponsemap.commonplace.is
				




Using the website one can comment on streets where you think changes need to be made to help social distancing.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

Tomorrow No return to unsafe schools: Thurs 28th May at 4.30pm, Lambeth Town Hall


----------



## theboris (May 29, 2020)

I wonder if we'll start hearing the chant: "Hey you, ABJ. How many folk have you killed today?"?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2020)

Park scenes 















						Football, volleyball and huge crowds in Brockwell Park as the lockdown weakens
					

Yesterday, Brockwell Park was the busiest we’ve ever seen it outside of a festival, with huge crowds soaking up the hot weather and enjoying a booze-up underneath a spotless sky.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 31, 2020)

There's been a busy party going on outside my block all day. Around 50-60 people all acting like the virus doesn't exist.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 2, 2020)

What is the best time of day to shop in Lidl, Acre Lane to avoid queues and whole families who have no idea how to do social distancing? Is 8am any good?

Last time I went (over a month ago) although there weren't many people allowed in the shop at any one time, but people kept getting right next to me, reaching over me, literally bumping into me, and allowing their kids to run free. I didn't get half the things I needed as I could wait to out of there.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 2, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> What is the best time of day to shop in Lidl, Acre Lane to avoid queues and whole families who have no idea how to do social distancing? Is 8am any good?
> 
> Last time I went (over a month ago) although there weren't many people allowed in the shop at any one time, but people kept getting right next to me, reaching over me, literally bumping into me, and allowing their kids to run free. I didn't get half the things I needed as I could wait to out of there.


I walked in, no queue at all at about 7pm this evening. Not sure if that was a fluke of the sunny weather or what. It was fairly quiet so you could swerve people if you make a conscious effort - although social distancing by others was as hit or miss as any shop.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> What is the best time of day to shop in Lidl, Acre Lane to avoid queues and whole families who have no idea how to do social distancing? Is 8am any good?
> 
> Last time I went (over a month ago) although there weren't many people allowed in the shop at any one time, but people kept getting right next to me, reaching over me, literally bumping into me, and allowing their kids to run free. I didn't get half the things I needed as I could wait to out of there.


I've been  a few three times recently at around 7pm too, and every time I've gone straight in.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 3, 2020)

I tend to go to the Streatham one about 45 mins before it closes and it's pretty empty.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Fabulous photos of Brixton People's Kitchen volunteers by Louis Leeson

























						The wonderful volunteers of Brixton People’s Kitchen – in photos
					

A few weeks ago, local photographer Louis Leeson photographed the volunteers of Brixton People’s Kitchen for the Red Cross as they prepared to deliver food to vulnerable individuals and famil…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 24, 2020)

Mark Seddon head of Better/ GLL on radio Today programme.

Leisure centres thought they would be able to open Jul 6th. Govrernment has taken them off the list.

He said they have spent a lot of money getting ready. That staff are on furlong but they are still spending a lot on ongoing costs.

He said that if centres dont open soon there is a danger that some may be at risk of closing permanently. They need to get income coming in.

GLL work with Councils and Councils are already spending a lot on other things.GLL run Lambeth leisure centres.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Mark Seddon head of Better/ GLL on radio Today programme.
> 
> Leisure centres thought they would be able to open Jul 6th. Govrernment has taken them off the list.
> 
> ...


Hoping the tories do a u-turn on this one.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 24, 2020)

I've only treated myself to 1 takeaway pint since the pubs closed, and that was in Dulwich Park where there is a cafe in the middle of it selling pints. It was a very hot day, and the pint cost £5.50 (Camden Hells) which is something id never normally buy, but on this occasion it tasted majestic and was gone in around 2 minutes flat. Im not sure how much of this is psychological, that we are repeatedly told that draft beer is better, and the fact i hadnt had a 'pint' for ages made me crave one, but by and large if i am not inside a pub and i have the option to drink my own shop bought alcohol which is often about 400% cheaper then ill do that 99 times out of 100. 

Wankers standing around Brewdog drinking their booze on the street is ludicrous. I also walked past the Victoria Inn in Bellenden Road a month or so ago and noticed lots of people with pints loitering in the street around it. As this was in the early stages of pubs being allowed to sell takeaway pints i thought id support this place and buy a pint, despite having no affection to the premises. The manager behind the bar when i walked in and ordered was so fucking smug and pretentious, acted like he was doing me a favour i walked straight out again with him still pouring the pint.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 24, 2020)

Better sent this out re the Government changing mind on gyms and pools.​
​
​

Today, we were very disappointed to hear the government announcement regarding the continued closure *of gyms, swimming pools and leisure centres *across the UK.

We wanted to reassure you, that *we are doing everything we can to ensure a safer, better and stronger approach to welcome you back to our centres.* We are working tirelessly with UKactive, Community Leisure UK and other key governing bodies and leisure operators, *to* *ask that the government re-evaluates its approach* with easing lockdown, so that we can look to* re-open essential community facilities as soon as we can*.

We understand that for many of you, *our local Better centres are a lifeline* to enable you to get out and about, to *socialise*, learn new skills and, ultimately to *keep fit and healthy*.

As a *charitable social enterprise*, our gyms, swimming pools and leisure centres operate for *the benefit of everyone's health and fitness in the local communities we serve*. Exercise is so important for both mental and physical well-being, and it's becoming increasingly important *to support COVID-19 resilience and rehabilitation*.


*There are some helpful tips below on ways to help support your local community gym, swimming pool and leisure centres*, and to have your voice heard to persuade the government to take positive action to re-open essential community facilities.

*Mark Sesnan*, our CEO is passionate about getting our communities back on track, and wanted to share with you our next steps for *how we will move forward together.

To our valued members...

 I share in your disappointment at this recent news*. The government has made a potentially catastrophic mistake by leaving community leisure centres, indoor gyms and swimming pools off the list of businesses that can re-open on 4th July. Nor given any indication when they might re-open. *This needs urgent review and we need to open as early as possible.*

This will be bad for business, bad for jobs and *bad for the health of the nation*. The failure to re-open will result in:​
*Vulnerable businesses, (including many not-for-profit organisations) within the sector folding. After 12 weeks of lockdown this is already happening*

​
*Thousands of leisure industry jobs being lost*

​
* Many community leisure facilities closing for good*


This appears to demonstrate that the Government is ignoring the health of the nation when it has *been proven that conditions such as obesity and diabetes significantly increase the risks associated with COVID-19.*

We all enjoy a pint. But if pubs and restaurants can re-open it defies logic that indoor sports and leisure facilities remain closed – *particularly public facilities designed to serve local communities. * This decision appears misguided and short sighted. *We need an opening date for our sector immediately.


 We will do everything we can*, with the support of you our members, UK governing bodies, and with our fellow leisure operators *to work to overturn this decision*.

*Thank you again for your continued support during this time* - and we will keep you regularly updated on when we we are able to reopen, as soon as we can.

*Mark Sesnan*
CEO​







*Exercise your right: how you can help...*


There are lots of ways *you can help support us to overturn this decision and have your voice heard*. We want to support everyone in the leisure industry, so that we can get *everyone back enjoying activities that help them feel more confident, fit and healthy.*​
​
​



​



*What you can do...*​
*Tweet your local MP*
*Write to your local MP*
*Sign a petition*



Our friends at Swim England have provided some *helpful tools to help you raise awareness about the importance of re-opening pools in the UK* - but this doesn't have to be just about swimming! You can do the same for gyms and leisure centres too!​




*Please help support your local community by taking meaningful action to help overturn the government's decision. *Why not follow us on on social over on our *Twitter* and *Instagram* and help add your voice to the debate - and you can even use the hashtag *#openourpools

 To write to your MP or sign the petition, simply click on the links below.*​





links to Swim England template letter for local MP and petition are:



			Petition to Open Our Pools
		


and



			#OpenOurPools - Letter to your local MP.docx - Box
		



coldwaterswim

nagapie


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Better sent this out re the Government changing mind on gyms and pools.​
> ​
> ​
> 
> ...



Thanks, done! I saw parliament hill lido said there are 'talks' happening so hopefully we'll hear something more soon. Really missed the Rec.

On a side note, if anyone is desperate for a swim but is apprehensive of swimming in open water but wants to give it a go, I'm happy to come along and swim alongside (well 2m away ) til you feel more confident 🙌


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Thanks, done! I saw parliament hill lido said there are 'talks' happening so hopefully we'll hear something more soon. Really missed the Rec.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone is desperate for a swim but is apprehensive of swimming in open water but wants to give it a go, I'm happy to come along and swim alongside (well 2m away ) til you feel more confident 🙌


Have you got any tips where to go? (I'm a crap swimmer so nowhere too challenging  !)


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 24, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Have you got any tips where to go? (I'm a crap swimmer so nowhere too challenging  !)


Royal docks (near excel centre), it’s almost all cycle path to get there if you cycle (about 14km each way from brixton) or there’s parking if you drive. It’s well organised and the people that work there are really lovely 😃. There’s a dip bit where you can just get used to the water, a 150 loop and a 400m loop at the minute. They provide tow floats which you have to wear at the minute (just a covid thing, don’t normally have to) but these are great to hang on to and just have a minute floating about. They test the water so you know it’s clean (you can’t see much because it’s so deep though!) You have to join nowca which is 12 quid for the year and they give you a band so they can scan you in and out the water. There’s also shepperton lake (west london) which is lovely but further (30km each way).


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Royal docks (near excel centre), it’s almost all cycle path to get there if you cycle (about 14km each way from brixton) or there’s parking if you drive. It’s well organised and the people that work there are really lovely 😃. There’s a dip bit where you can just get used to the water, a 150 loop and a 400m loop at the minute. They provide tow floats which you have to wear at the minute (just a covid thing, don’t normally have to) but these are great to hang on to and just have a minute floating about. They test the water so you know it’s clean (you can’t see much because it’s so deep though!) You have to join nowca which is 12 quid for the year and they give you a band so they can scan you in and out the water. There’s also shepperton lake (west london) which is lovely but further (30km each way).


150m?!!! I hope there is something to hold on to. I struggle with a length of the Lido  . I'm originally from Sydney and lived on the coast in Spain until until coming to the UK in my teens and am relatively fit - but I have always been a shocking swimmer. 

Is either more suitable than the other for taking a youngster?


----------



## nick (Jun 25, 2020)

Maybe this is better in one of the more "vibrant" threads but, the Market makes the front of BBC News (for me anyway) today
Coronavirus: How Brixton is waking up from 'lockdown coma'

Can see that the first sentence of this statement may prove contentious


> "Brixton is a night-time economy. Our best side is at night," says *Michael Smith*, director of Brixton BID which represents more than 500 firms. "Although you are seeing the day-time economy moving along, it's the night-time economy that there's a lot of concern for."


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 25, 2020)

Rushy said:


> 150m?!!! I hope there is something to hold on to. I struggle with a length of the Lido  . I'm originally from Sydney and lived on the coast in Spain until until coming to the UK in my teens and am relatively fit - but I have always been a shocking swimmer.
> 
> Is either more suitable than the other for taking a youngster?


Well there's the dip area where you could just spend the session in, it's there so people can get used to be in open water, you don't have to do the loops 😃. Also you have the tow float to hang onto too! The 150m loop is a chilled one too, more people tend to do chatty breaststroke round that one and more serious swimmers go round the 400m. There's also a lifeguard on a pontoon and another out in a kayak to keep an eye on things. I'd definitely say docks in this case then, shepperton loops are 400m and 750m and no dip area really. Docks are good for youngsters too, always see quite a few down there, as long as they're accompanied by adults and can swim (I think they ask if kids can swim 400m confidently, I think just as a safety thing - they have to have their own nowca band too).


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 28, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I've only treated myself to 1 takeaway pint since the pubs closed, and that was in Dulwich Park where there is a cafe in the middle of it selling pints. It was a very hot day, and the pint cost £5.50 (Camden Hells) which is something id never normally buy, but on this occasion it tasted majestic and was gone in around 2 minutes flat. Im not sure how much of this is psychological, that we are repeatedly told that draft beer is better, and the fact i hadnt had a 'pint' for ages made me crave one, but by and large if i am not inside a pub and i have the option to drink my own shop bought alcohol which is often about 400% cheaper then ill do that 99 times out of 100.
> 
> Wankers standing around Brewdog drinking their booze on the street is ludicrous. I also walked past the Victoria Inn in Bellenden Road a month or so ago and noticed lots of people with pints loitering in the street around it. As this was in the early stages of pubs being allowed to sell takeaway pints i thought id support this place and buy a pint, despite having no affection to the premises. The manager behind the bar when i walked in and ordered was so fucking smug and pretentious, acted like he was doing me a favour i walked straight out again with him still pouring the pint.



thats Bellenden road for you...


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

Update from BAC 









						Advice in lockdown
					

Brixton Advice Centre and Centre 70 are partners in a City Bridge Trust funded project providing specialist social welfare law advice for people using foodbanks in Lambeth We have prepared a brief …




					brixtonadvice.org.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

Lambeth update 








						New Lambeth Dashboard displays updated stats of local COVID-19 (coronavirus) cases
					

Lambeth council has today launched a new, public-facing COVID-19 ‘dashboard’, which displays regularly updated information about infection rates in the borough.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

I think I saw just 2 people wearing masks in a very busy Brixton Village. It's not good.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 29, 2020)

I stupidly walked up Whitehall earlier - full of loonspuds


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 11, 2020)

If anyone fancy a COVID test it's pretty quiet going on deadly so at the sommerleyton test centre


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2020)

This is from the minutes of our CCG (Clinical Commissioning Group) which recently expanded so Lambeth is very much in the minority - Bexley, Bromley, Greenwich, Lambeth, Lewisham, Southwark

Talk about localism. Anyway a member of the public wanted to know if there was anything local doctors surgeries could do in view of the poor performance of the national Test and Trace,

_5. Questions received from the Public
5.1 Given the well publicized failings of the National Test Track and Trace services, and
dwindling public confidence in the process would the Primary Care Commissioning
Committee consider implementing a local Test Track and Trace system across the six
boroughs. If this is not possible, can you explain what the obstacles are?
Christina Windle noted the PCCC and the CCG were not responsible for the track and trace system
which was managed by the local authorities with NHS support. Angela Bhan added that it was
important to make use of collective resources effectively by avoiding creating duplicate services,
and while test and trace was still evolving, the system was improving._

Seems to translate as:* NOT OUR JOB.*


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 15, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> If anyone fancy a COVID test it's pretty quiet going on deadly so at the sommerleyton test centre


is this for a test to see if you have it or the anti-bodies test? I have an operation in 2 weeks and this would save me have to go to Inverness or wherever


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 15, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> is this for a test to see if you have it or the anti-bodies test? I have an operation in 2 weeks and this would save me have to go to Inverness or wherever


to see if you have it, it's a pop up site and has been there on Tuesdays, Fridays and I have seen it on some Sundays too earlier on in the year.
They seemed to be packed and on the way home by 4pm usually


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 15, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> to see if you have it, it's a pop up site and has been there on Tuesdays, Fridays and I have seen it on some Sundays too earlier on in the year.
> They seemed to be packed and on the way home by 4pm usually


that's a great help thanks


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> If anyone fancy a COVID test it's pretty quiet going on deadly so at the sommerleyton test centre


Have you more details on this? What days and times are they open and how long does it take to get a result?

This PDF from August says 



> Currently, a mobile testing unit operates every 3 days in Lambeth. You can walk or cycle to this testing unit. This mobile testing unit is based at: Angela Davis Industrial Estate, Somerleyton Road, London SW9 8ND. The schedule for August is: Sunday 9th August; Wednesday 12th; Saturday 15th; Tuesday 18th; Friday 21st; Monday 24th; Thursday 27th; Sunday 30th . Go online or call 119 to book a test at this local mobile testing unit.
> 
> http://www.lambethschoolservices.co.uk/Article/Download/6E107F5B-845D-4EE4-835E-2FA11803A575


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Have you more details on this? What days and times are they open and how long does it take to get a result?
> 
> This PDF from August says


here is the link to the spreadsheet someone posted on the recent test thread in the covid forum, the brixton angela davis testing site is on row 25:








						London MTU deployment schedule 19aug20.xlsx
					






					docs.google.com
				




When my friend got tested she had result the next day, but that was before the "massive increase" in test requests


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2020)

Lambeth update As coronavirus cases jump in the borough, Lambeth issues new health update


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

Bars and restaurants to close at 10pm from Thurs...  Coronavirus: Pubs and restaurants in England to have 10pm closing times from Thurs, 24th Sept 2020 

This is going to hit places like Hootananny, Market House and Jamm hard.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 23, 2020)

How will The Hoot cope with table app service? Just as the weather makes the park an unattractive prospect, pub service is going to grate.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 23, 2020)

editor said:


> I think I saw just 2 people wearing masks in a very busy Brixton Village. It's not good.


Here we are three weeks later with scary numbers.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth update As coronavirus cases jump in the borough, Lambeth issues new health update



They refer to it as NHS test and trace which is annoying if they actually mean the Deloitte/ serco/ dido Harding farce.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2020)

TopCat said:


> How will The Hoot cope with table app service? Just as the weather makes the park an unattractive prospect, pub service is going to grate.


The Railway does it really well with their app so the Hoot needs to get something like that sorted pronto.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 23, 2020)

editor said:


> The Railway does it really well with their app so the Hoot needs to get something like that sorted pronto.



They'd have to get quite a few more staff in to do what the Railway does, although, im sure there are many hospitality staff out there looking for work. Prices would go up probably to pay the extra staff though.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They'd have to get quite a few more staff in to do what the Railway does, although, im sure there are many hospitality staff out there looking for work. Prices would go up probably to pay the extra staff though.


I'm not so sure they'd need_ that _much more staff. The Railway is a pretty big pub with its garden and they do shitloads of food every day on top of the drinks. They've worked out a pretty efficient service although the 10pn close is going to lose them a lot of custom and staff are going to have to be laid off in some numbers now.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2020)

So my g/f has developed symptoms today and we're both isolating and trying to book a test. Several people at work who needed one in recent weeks managed to get an appointment more or less right away. But I've been trying all day on the official website and there's nothing: no drive-ins, no home kits, and no walk-ins; keeps saying to try in a few hours. 

I've read about 'pop up' test centres in Brixton ITT before. Does anyone know if they're likely to see you without an appointment, and where and when the next one will be?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> So my g/f has developed symptoms today and we're both isolating and trying to book a test. Several people at work who needed one in recent weeks managed to get an appointment more or less right away. But I've been trying all day on the official website and there's nothing: no drive-ins, no home kits, and no walk-ins; keeps saying to try in a few hours.
> 
> I've read about 'pop up' test centres in Brixton ITT before. Does anyone know if they're likely to see you without an appointment, and where and when the next one will be?


Sorry to hear this. There was the one in Somerleyton Road but the info is not up to date on Lambeth's useless site



> When to get a test – do not wait. You need to get the test done in the first 5 days of having symptoms. a. Go online Get a free NHS test to check if you have coronavirus Or call 119. Both channels will present opportunities for testing through the O2 drive-thru site at North Greenwich, mobile testing units within and outside the borough, and home testing which allows test kits to be posted to you. If you opt for home testing, you may need support with swabbing if you cannot self-swab. b. Currently, a mobile testing unit operates every 3 days in Lambeth. You can walk or cycle to this testing unit. This mobile testing unit is based at: Angela Davis Industrial Estate, Somerleyton Road, London SW9 8ND. The schedule for August is: Sunday 9th August; Wednesday 12th; Saturday 15th; Tuesday 18th; Friday 21st; Monday 24th; Thursday 27th; Sunday 30th . Go online or call 119 to book a test at this local mobile testing unit. c. Test centres in neighbouring boroughs may be closer depending on the resident’s location. All can be accessed online.











						Coronavirus (Covid-19)
					

Information about support available to individuals, businesses and other organisation and how you can help your community.




					www.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Sorry to hear this. There was the one in Somerleyton Road but the info is not up to date on Lambeth's useless site



I was by there a few days ago and there was no sign of it; think it might be gone. Anyone know?


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2020)

Update: it seems evening time is the best to get an appointment online, as I’ve just tried again and managed to get a walk-in for tomorrow in Crystal Palace- there were 75 slots left as well. So no longer need help- thanks


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Don't panic! Toilet roll panic shopping returns to Brixton as supermarkets say, ‘please shop as normal’


----------



## Ryan2468 (Sep 30, 2020)

Worth noting kitchen roll shouldn't be flushed as it doesn't disintegrate like toilet roll does! So could be a shortcut to some blocked pipes.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Ryan2468 said:


> Worth noting kitchen roll shouldn't be flushed as it doesn't disintegrate like toilet roll does! So could be a shortcut to some blocked pipes.


Article updated!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a spare test-by-post kit if anyone needs it. Can deliver locally.


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2020)

Had our walk-through test yesterday, at the main car park on Crystal Palace Park. The set-up and procedure was good and geared towards protecting visitors and staff as much as possible.

Some of the members of staff were a bit short and curt- I was being rushed off to get on with it by one of them a mere two minutes after going in, even though the instructions on the poster inside my bay said I needed to read everything carefully first before proceeding. There wasn’t a queue waiting to be tested either, so I didn’t get the urgency. Still, shitty job and they’re probably paid peanuts so can’t blame them too much for not being cheerful.

Results hopefully tomorrow. I’m no doctor but I’d be surprised if either of us have Covid. I think it’s a bog standard flu/ cold but we’ll see.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

Brixton Village remains pretty busy - which is good for the traders -but I can't shrug off concerns about the lack of social distancing in there - and there appears to be no track and trace for anyone wandering in with a can to listen to DJs or whatever.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 2, 2020)

At least it's more outdoors than in. I'd eat without a mask at an outside table in there, but I won't remove my mask inside any premises any more. Not after reading about the Starbucks in South Korea Starbucks Branch Linked To At Least 66 COVID-19 Cases—But Employees Were Spared


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

The Brixton buffoon has got his crayons out again













						Covid: the 10th worst disaster in Great Britain and Ireland by death toll in recorded history
					

I thought this was worth a thread of its own because it gives some perspective to the 'it's not that bad' loonery.   Here's the criteria:  The following list of disasters in Great Britain and Ireland is a list of major disasters (excluding acts of war but including acts of terrorism) which...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2020)

The Windmill was a bit terrifying last night at the No Frills session. Definitely not Covid-secure


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

Ms T said:


> The Windmill was a bit terrifying last night at the No Frills session. Definitely not Covid-secure


I had a coffee at San Marino and ended up only taking my mask down for each sup of coffee as it seemed too busy and confined. No chance of that at Pret though as they've gone to the other extreme and only have two seats for the entire premises!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 13, 2020)

Local businesses Hootannany, Off the Cuff and the Columbo group are some of the beneficiaries of the government's Culture Recovery Fund 









						Culture Recovery Fund: Data
					

We’re investing in venues, theatres, museums and cultural organisations across England through Government’s Culture Recovery Fund.




					www.artscouncil.org.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Local businesses Hootannany, Off the Cuff and the Columbo group are some of the beneficiaries of the government's Culture Recovery Fund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you accessing those details?  I just get a single page of Excel and acres of empty scrolling. Did Pop Brixton manage to bag more money for themselves?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 13, 2020)

I managed to download an excel sheet with a long list of beneficiaries and they amount they got.  Pop Brixton aren't on there as far as i can see, although i have spotted Reprezent are also there. 

As follows

Hootananny- £250,000

Off the Cuff- £100,000

Reprezent- £230,000

Columbo seem to be on it multiple times for their various companies for different aspects of the business, i assume. 

Fuck knows how the Resident Advisor website and ticket seller managed to bag 3/4 of a million quid!


----------



## nick (Oct 13, 2020)

220k for Pop

Don't think you can attach spreadsheets. If there is a way, let me know and I'll do so


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

nick said:


> 220k for Pop
> 
> Don't think you can attach spreadsheets. If there is a way, let me know and I'll do so


How the fuck does a terminally loss making, rent free venue centred around food and booze bag a £24k 'grassroots live music' grant and now another £220k?


----------



## nick (Oct 13, 2020)

editor said:


> How the fuck does a terminally loss making, rent free venue centred around food and booze bag a £24k 'grassroots live music' grant and now another £220k?


Those management charges don’t just pay themselves you know


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 13, 2020)

Ms T said:


> The Windmill was a bit terrifying last night at the No Frills session. Definitely not Covid-secure



Unbelievable. Literally putting lives at risk to listen to some fucking fiddle music.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2020)

nick said:


> 220k for Pop
> 
> Don't think you can attach spreadsheets. If there is a way, let me know and I'll do so


If you're on a Windows-based system can't you do alt-Print-Screen on the offeding part, then paste into "Paint" or similar prgramme. The save as jpg. Just a suggestion - I do it on here all the time.


----------



## nick (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes but it’s about 2000 rows / so a fairly tall jpg.  
Probably easier just to click on the link on the gov website. (No idea why Ed got an empty file )


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2020)

nick said:


> Yes but it’s about 2000 rows / so a fairly tall jpg.
> Probably easier just to click on the link on the gov website. (No idea why Ed got an empty file )


Yeah, I got it. Couldn't save in protected mode though - presumably my PC has saved an unprotected copy.

Maybe Ed is like "Serco test and trace" - having problems importing this official spreadsheet because it or he has a different version?

I notice that my old stomping ground *Conway Hall* got £223,497.
Not sure how they work these things out. Conway Hall is really a meeting hall which specialises in meetings for people who are a bit off beat. I remember going to a book launch there about 15 years ago, where the book being launched was the life's work of a hard-core communist - probably Stalinist - who had died before bringing the book to publication. A combined memorial meeitng and book launch as it were.

It is often noted that the parents of Piers and Jeremy Corbyn met at a radical event at Conway Hall.

Moncure Conway, called to be their minister in 1864, had originally travelled to London to hold private negotiations regarding the American civil war which left him persona non grata on both sides. Conway himself had a strong record as an abolitionist, but the majority of his family in America were Confederates and slave owners.

After appointment as their minister Conway turned the South place Ethical Society from a Unitarian congregation into something much more Humanist or even Atheist.  The Conway Hall does (or has had in the past) more or less weekly chamber music concerts. Maybe the grant is because of being unable to do concerts and hold physical meetings.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2020)

On a related note 








						Loss-making Pop Brixton receives another financial lifeline from government’s Culture Recovery Fund
					

Once again, loss making Pop Brixton seems to be in the front of the queue when it comes to tax payer funded hand outs. Pop Brixton has just received a £220,385 grant from the first round of the gov…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2020)

editor said:


> On a related note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does that mean the concesions get paid to be there - by the Arts Council?
Piss arts council in their case. (Oops!)


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 14, 2020)

Hopkins has just sent out an email supporting the Circuit Breaker Lockdown - specifically for Lambeth

_Dear resident,

As you will know, earlier this week, the Prime Minister announced a change to the structure of Covid-19 restrictions across the country, with areas categorised as Tier 1, 2 or 3. London has been placed in Tier 1 which contains measures that are broadly the same as they are currently, including a limit on groups of more than six gathering, a curfew on hospitality venues of 10pm and a recommendation that people work at home if they can.

In other areas of the country, Tier 2 will include preventing all mixing between different households or support bubbles indoors, with mixing only allowed outdoors, while Tier 3 will include banning all mixing between households and the closure of most hospitality venues.
_

_While London is currently in Tier 1, it is likely that the capital will be placed in a higher tier in the coming days. I am supportive of this, as are many other London council leaders and the Mayor of London. This is because the infection rate, hospitalisations and the spread of the virus continue to increase significantly.
In Lambeth, the recorded current rate of infections is 87.3 people per 100,000 people. This has more than doubled in the last couple of weeks and while some London boroughs have much higher rates, all London boroughs are seeing significant increases and the real number could be higher as we know over the last month people have had difficulties getting a test. On track and trace we have given up hope the government will bring about a “world beating” system, we are arguing for them to give local councils in London the money and responsibility as we are more confident of delivering a system that works.

Without that in place now, nationally we are in danger of losing control of the spread of the virus. *That’s why I am joining London Mayor Sadiq Khan and other leaders across local government in calling for a ‘circuit breaker’ short term lockdown to get back control of the virus and to prevent the NHS from being overwhelmed.* If we don’t I fear that significant numbers of people will lose their lives and we will face many more months of economic and health challenges.

As I and other leaders urge government to take this step, it is critical that at the same time the Government provide a support package for local businesses, more resources for communication and enforcement and the ability for Lambeth Council to take over the contact tracing programme locally to help correct the failings we have seen with the national system.
We have been successful in some of our lobbying, with the government introducing self isolation payments of £500 for those who are required to self-isolate, cannot work from home and are already in receipt of benefits like Universal credit or housing benefit. But we need a return to the furlough scheme for areas with greater restrictions, full funding for localised test and trace, more support for businesses and more resources to fund interventions like mental health support which are crucial when so many are struggling with the impact of the virus and the lockdown.
It isn’t easy to call for additional restrictions, and none of us want to stop seeing our families and our friends. But action now can help to slow the spread of the virus and ensure we don’t face many more months of restrictions that impact our lives while at the same time not reducing cases of Covid-19. The government’s own scientific advice is clear, as is our local public health advice and I will continue to fight for the best possible outcome and support for Lambeth and you, our residents.
Best wishes,_​


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Hopkins has just sent out an email supporting the Circuit Breaker Lockdown - specifically for Lambeth
> 
> _Dear resident,
> 
> ...


Wonder what Brixton BID make of this?
Still with some venues already being compensated by the Arts Council, for the remaining parts of the Brixton 24 hour economy Captain Jack could take out another of those multi million pound loans Lambeth Council get from the Public Works Loans Board and put it on the rates (sorry council tax) in 2035.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Hopkins has just sent out an email supporting the Circuit Breaker Lockdown - specifically for Lambeth
> 
> _Dear resident,_
> 
> ...



So basically Hopkins is telling Boris to hand over the responsibilty of dealing with the virus to local Councils and Khan. That is Labour Councils.

I don't know what is worse. Living under Boris or living under the One Party State of Progress Lambeth.

I was getting sympathetic towards the Council during lockdown.

At the Brixton Rec Emergency Hub Council  I saw the Council were working with local community to help others.

I thought this might be a change of heart from the Council.

Then the Council decided they liked the new power they got with the pandemic and decided to put LTNs across Lambeth.

I don't want the Council to get even more power without scrutiny.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2020)

I wonder how Pop managed to get CRF money when criteria say this:

*How do I prove that my organisation was ‘financially viable’ before Covid-19? *
You will be asked to provide a cashflow, answer a narrative question and provide at least one year’s full independently certified or audited financial statements. You must also provide a balance sheet at 31 July 2020, showing levels of restricted and unrestricted reserves.  

*My organisation was in some financial difficultly before Covid-19, but the pandemic has made things much worse. Can I apply? *
While we appreciate that the Covid-19 crisis will have impacted further on your financial situation, we are not able to accept applications from organisations to cover significant costs or debts incurred before the Covid-19 pandemic.  









						Culture Recovery Fund: Grants
					

Funding for organisations that were financially stable before Covid-19, but were at imminent risk of failure and have exhausted all other options for increasing their resilience.




					www.artscouncil.org.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2020)

One thing that could happen to Pop is that if it cannot make it through the pandemic then it should revert to the Council at nil cost. Just a suggestion.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 16, 2020)

Footlocker yesterday morning had a queue of 60+ kids standing cheek by jowl - poor security guard was trying to make them queue in a more socially distanced manner but wasn’t  having much luck.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2020)

I've notice two signature closures in far east Brixton.
Norris Bedding 86-88 Coldharbour Lane seems to have closed.
Seems to be part of a chain - which started in Coldharbour Lane - so possibly it will continue manufacturing in Belvedere and selling in other locations.
I always used to fantasise about the goings on of Shagger Norris, John Major's Minister for London, when walking past Norris Bedding on my way for a blood test at Kings'.

Also on the Brixton Camberwell axis, it looks as though Gx Gallery has now closed.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2020)

gov.uk map now has infection rates broken down by ward (blue is higher, green is lower)









						Official UK Coronavirus Dashboard
					

GOV.UK Coronavirus dashboard




					coronavirus-staging.data.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

The Brixton buffoon. Yeah, wearing a mask is exactly the same as slavery and Nazism. 















						The Brixton Covidiot continues to scrawl dangerous coronavirus misinformation around town
					

Brixton’s resident conspiracy clown has been busy scrawling his nonsense around town. His latest effort on Acre Lane contrives to link the horrors of slavery and Nazism with the current healt…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## scmw (Oct 20, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I've notice two signature closures in far east Brixton.
> Norris Bedding 86-88 Coldharbour Lane seems to have closed.
> Seems to be part of a chain - which started in Coldharbour Lane - so possibly it will continue manufacturing in Belvedere and selling in other locations.
> I always used to fantasise about the goings on of Shagger Norris, John Major's Minister for London, when walking past Norris Bedding on my way for a blood test at Kings'.
> ...


Will the Gx Gallery building go as part of The new Butterfly Walk complex?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2020)

Loads of small marker pen graffiti along railton/atlantic road about masks and less oxygen, more CO2 and 'sorry grandma' 

aarggh!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2020)

scmw said:


> Will the Gx Gallery building go as part of The new Butterfly Walk complex?


I hadn't thought about that. My recollection of the redevelopment was it involved removing the covering over Butterfly Walk - but don't recall demolition of Victorian shops fronting onto Denmark Hill - especially as far up as Gx.

This on the original consultation from the Camberwell Society seems to confirm this


			http://www.camberwellsociety.org.uk/rw_common/plugins/stacks/armadillo/media/CamberwellLanesBoardsJune2019.pdf


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Loads of small marker pen graffiti along railton/atlantic road about masks and less oxygen, more CO2 and 'sorry grandma'
> 
> aarggh!


I'd love to catch that twat in the act.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2020)

scmw said:


> Will the Gx Gallery building go as part of The new Butterfly Walk complex?


No.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I'd love to catch that twat in the act.


Bet its a child. I pity his grandma.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 26, 2020)

*New "walk-through" testing locations*

One of the big local complaints about the Government's ("NHS" branded) free COVID testing during the first wave was that it was all "drive-through" and at outer London locations, which was useless for the 50% of Lambeth and Southwark households who don't have access to a car.  

There have been plenty of issues about trying to get tests mailed to your home instead.

In what is hopefully good news, there is now a new "walk-through" COVID testing centre at the former car park site at *The Rookery* Streatham Common South SW16 3BZ.

It is only for people with COVID symptoms, and you have to book in advance through the same website.

Get a free NHS test to check if you have coronavirus

They are marketing as being for people who can walk or cycle to the site (even though it is at the very top of the slope of Streatham Common!)

For people who live elsewhere in Lambeth, it may be more convenient to use one of the other "walk-through" sites that opened recently

in the Peckham Pulse car park SE15 5QN
Crystal Palace Park Car Park - Canada Gates off Anerley Hill -  SE19 2GA

I'm not sure what the status of a test site at the Wheatsheaf community hall in Vauxhall that is appearing on some maps.  
Will update when more certain


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 26, 2020)

I wonder if we'll ever have testing for people who dont yet have symptoms but suspect they have been around someone with symptoms/covid. Surely once you show symptoms you might as well just stay at home because thats what you are meant to do unless you deteriorate and have problems breathing etc, at which point you call an ambulance. If you have been around someone at work, or a housemate etc that coughing loads but you arent (yet), would it not be prudent to get tested so for the incubation period you dont go out to Tesco and unwittingly spread it?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 26, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> I'm not sure what the status of a test site at the Wheatsheaf community hall in Vauxhall that is appearing on some maps.
> Will update when more certain



someone I know got a test there at short notice last Tuesday , book appointment online....you have to swab yourself.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

On Saturday Windrush Square rally against the government’s handling of the Covid-19 crisis, Sat 31st Oct 2020


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm guessing that's actually at 11.30am not pm though.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I'm guessing that's actually at 11.30am not pm though.


Yep. Unless they're going for the torch burning look.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

There's way more shops open than I expected, including Poundland, Marks & Spencer etc., and Electric Ave looks pretty much the same as usual.  It's busy out there.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2020)

Has anyone been tested in Lambeth recently? If so, how long did the results take to come back?

Im going for a test at the Wheatsheaf Community Hall near Vauxhall this morning and wondering when to expect the result.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has anyone been tested in Lambeth recently? If so, how long did the results take to come back?
> 
> Im going for a test at the Wheatsheaf Community Hall near Vauxhall this morning and wondering when to expect the result.



I live in Lambeth but my test was in Croydon as I'm t'other end of the borough now, but anyway I was tested Sunday morning and got results Monday night so 36 hours. Other people I know have reported quicker results. You'll likely get result at some point tomorrow.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Has anyone been tested in Lambeth recently? If so, how long did the results take to come back?
> 
> Im going for a test at the Wheatsheaf Community Hall near Vauxhall this morning and wondering when to expect the result.



i know some who went there twice, first test was Tuesday, result came in 24 hours. The second was on a Saturday, that result took longer, 48 hours, probably lbecause it was the weekend.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2020)

Update: Brixton’s Windmill music venue in ‘imminent danger of permanent closure’ say the Music Venue Trust


----------



## Ryan2468 (Nov 13, 2020)

Meanwhile POP got a wedge. I know which one does more for culture.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2020)

Ryan2468 said:


> Meanwhile POP got a wedge. I know which one does more for culture.


A big wedge - nearly a quarter of a million in total. It's obscene.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Update: Brixton’s Windmill music venue in ‘imminent danger of permanent closure’ say the Music Venue Trust


Link to Crowdfunder  here - they are about a third of the way to their target, which is great news!








						#SaveOurVenues - Windmill Brixton
					

We're so close to our target of saving the venue. Please look at our great prize draw rewards,




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Went for a routine blood test at Kings today. It was all a bit odd. There was a nurse marshaling people at the entrance to "Phlebotomy"  telling anyone (like me) with a GP blood test form to go over the road to Kings Dental Hospital. There we had to queue in a corridor and ultimately have the blood taken sitting in the dentists chairs on the ground floor of the unit.

On the way out I noticed that a marquee has been set up on the north side of the Dental Hospital feeding onto Denmark Hill. This is labelled "Hospital Pharmacy". The hospital website says this would be happening in October 2017 - but I never noticed it before. 

So it looks like the hospital managers are trying to cut down on overcrowding - or improve social distancing - depending on whether you are a glass half empty or half full person.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2020)

CH1 said:


> On the way out I noticed that a marquee has been set up on the north side of the Dental Hospital feeding onto Denmark Hill. This is labelled "Hospital Pharmacy". The hospital website says this would be happening in October 2017 - but I never noticed it before.
> 
> So it looks like the hospital managers are trying to cut down on overcrowding - or improve social distancing - depending on whether you are a glass half empty or half full person.


I passed that a couple of days ago and there was a huge queue outside.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2020)

Slightly grim knitted face mask opposite the Lido.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

No review for three weeks then 









						Lambeth leader releases statement on Tier 2 Coronavirus restrictions – no review for 3 weeks
					

Cllr Jack Hopkins, the leader of Lambeth Council, has today issued a statement highlighting their response to the new Tier 2 restrictions that will come into play next Monday, the 2nd Dec 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2020)

editor said:


> No review for three weeks then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbf the government reviews it and they said it would be reviewed every 2 weeks from when it starts so it is 3 weeks from now. The article does slightly imply it’s in Lambeth’s hands which it isn’t.

Also the article says new regs are coming from Monday, but it’s not till Wednesday.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 26, 2020)

editor said:


> No review for three weeks then
> 
> 
> 
> ...





colacubes said:


> Tbf the government reviews it and they said it would be reviewed every 2 weeks from when it starts so it is 3 weeks from now. The article does slightly imply it’s in Lambeth’s hands which it isn’t.
> 
> Also the article says new regs are coming from Monday, but it’s not till Wednesday.



....maybe he meant three weeks from today ?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 26, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> ....maybe he meant three weeks from today ?



That is I’m sure what he meant. But it’s every 2 weeks from when the new regs come in so the 3 weeks point isn’t hugely helpful given the current lockdown lasts for another week. Not a criticism of the Buzz report btw - I think it would have been clearer if the council had outlined it as such.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> ....maybe he meant three weeks from today ?


I've no idea. I'm just reporting on what he said m'lud.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Update: Brixton’s Windmill music venue in ‘imminent danger of permanent closure’ say the Music Venue Trust





I think this merits a thread of it's own...


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

Lambeth update Lambeth leader and the coronavirus crisis: act now and avoid more restrictions over Christmas


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2020)

Goodbye pubs, Goodbye Christmas Brixton goes into the highest tier of coronavirus restrictions on Weds, 16th Dec 2020 – what’s going to change?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 14, 2020)

Fucking bleak, but in no way unexpected. 

Christmas is going to be 💩 this year.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Fucking bleak, but in no way unexpected.
> 
> Christmas is going to be 💩 this year.


And just for that extra 'rub my face in it' bonus points: I've split up with my girlfriend so it's just me and the cat in the flat, and today marks the third anniversary of my Mum's death. Yep. It's going to be an extra extra shitty Christmas all round. But at least there is beer in the fridge


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2020)

It doesn't actually change anything during the 23rd-27th period does it?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 14, 2020)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't actually change anything during the 23rd-27th period does it?



I was thinking this too. But a quick check, and i cant read anymore other than the movement restrictions are relaxed, to specific Christmas bubbles. Although, i stopped reading after a bit on the gov website. 

Bottom line is, i dont think the pubs in London will be open again this year. Although i hope im wrong?


----------



## thismoment (Dec 14, 2020)

editor said:


> but at least there is beer in the fridge



....and you run a forum that’s a great space! Sorry about your mum and your girlfriend.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was thinking this too. But a quick check, and i cant read anymore other than the movement restrictions are relaxed, to specific Christmas bubbles. Although, i stopped reading after a bit on the gov website.
> 
> Bottom line is, i dont think the pubs in London will be open again this year. Although i hope im wrong?


Yeah you're right. Pubs etc would be open in some form in tier 2 but not in tier 3.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was thinking this too. But a quick check, and i cant read anymore other than the movement restrictions are relaxed, to specific Christmas bubbles. Although, i stopped reading after a bit on the gov website.
> 
> Bottom line is, i dont think the pubs in London will be open again this year. Although i hope im wrong?


Yep. Unless there's some miraculous turn around by the review on the 23rd Dec, it's going to be a pub-free, party-free, gig-free, club-free fucking Christmas.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 14, 2020)

Reviewed on the 23rd eh....  

Maybe the Tories whose friends run pubcos and restaurant empires might put pressure on Boris and co to open up again. We know they aren't great at listening to science.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2020)

Lambeth update Coronavirus cases are up 118% in Lambeth – and how to get tested


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Here's a summary of the new rules. In short, Christmas is cancelled. 









						Brixton moves into Tier 4 – what’s closing, what you can do and where you can go during Christmas 2020
					

Christmas has now pretty much been cancelled for most businesses and families with the government rushing through new Covid restrictions just before Christmas. These come into place in a few hours …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Not a Vet (Dec 28, 2020)

asymptomatic test site going into brockwell park. Work starts tomorrow. Installing on the all weather pitch


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> asymptomatic test site going into brockwell park. Work starts tomorrow. Installing on the all weather pitch


Have you any more info on that and a link?


----------



## Not a Vet (Dec 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Have you any more info on that and a link?


From a Jim Dickson tweet:

New COVID-19 asymptomatic testing site in #BrockwellPark (sited on the hard standing nr the lido) will have 1 marquee, 2 silent running generators & will be fenced in, with service vehicle access via the Herne Hill & Lido gates. Work starts tomorrow & will be operational shortly.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> From a Jim Dickson tweet:
> 
> New COVID-19 asymptomatic testing site in #BrockwellPark (sited on the hard standing nr the lido) will have 1 marquee, 2 silent running generators & will be fenced in, with service vehicle access via the Herne Hill & Lido gates. Work starts tomorrow & will be operational shortly.


Cheers I've just messaged him.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Have you any more info on that and a link?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2020)

Perusing Cllr Dicksons twitter found this letter to Boris. I do have sympathy for Council on this.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Perusing Cllr Dicksons twitter found this letter to Boris. I do have sympathy for Council on this.



Lambeth and every other council across the land surely are felling the same way?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Have you any more info on that and a link?



From one of the Thurlow Park councilors:



> A quick announcement (sorry to interrupt your bank holiday) but this quite urgent.
> From tomorrow construction will begin on a lateral flow testing site in Brockwell Park. It will be over by Wednesday and the site itself should be operative at the start of the new year. This is vital given the soaring numbers of cases in London and lateral flow testing has enabled the control of cases in Liverpool.
> 
> *What the site will look like.*
> ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 29, 2020)

Good news. Testing of asymptomatic people should have been set up nationwide, a long time ago. Those with symptoms are hardly likely to leave their homes coughing everywhere, its those who don't yet know they have it that are unwittingly spreading it around the community.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 29, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good news. Testing of asymptomatic people should have been set up nationwide, a long time ago. Those with symptoms are hardly likely to leave their homes coughing everywhere, its those who don't yet know they have it that are unwittingly spreading it around the community.


Will we be allowed to book a test there without symptoms?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 29, 2020)

thismoment said:


> Will we be allowed to book a test there without symptoms?



I assume and hope so


----------



## thismoment (Dec 29, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I assume and hope so


I really hope so too.
Please do update on urban if you hear more about this. I only found out out about it from reading this thread. Hope they’d also write to people to let them know that the site is there. Although all the letters from Lambeth seem to arrive the day after a new announcement is made


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2020)

More on the Brockwell testing site:










						New COVID-19 asymptomatic testing site coming to Brockwell Park
					

Last night, Cllr Councillor Jim Dickson announced that Lambeth were installing a COVID-19 asymptomatic testing site in Brockwell Park. We got in touch to ask for more details, and he was kind enoug…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 30, 2020)

There appears to be an asymptomatic testing centre in the town hall accessed on the Acre Lane entrance. At least that's what a small sign taped to the door said, seems legit as there are security guards and ropes outside. I didnt stop to enquire further, but if this is indeed what it says it is, are local residents being made aware of its existence? I cant find much on the Lambeth website about it, nor from a google search.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 30, 2020)

I live about 5 minutes away and had no idea it existed, maybe its not for general public use?

eta & I had a council info flyer dropped through my door before Xmas when we went into Tier 3 (or 4), nothing mentioned but maybe it hasn't been there that long.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There appears to be an asymptomatic testing centre in the town hall accessed on the Acre Lane entrance. At least that's what a small sign taped to the door said, seems legit as there are security guards and ropes outside. I didnt stop to enquire further, but if this is indeed what it says it is, are local residents being made aware of its existence? I cant find much on the Lambeth website about it, nor from a google search.


It's almost impossible to find info on Covid testing around Lambeth. I thought the Somerleyton Road site had closed but it apparently it's back again.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

Lambeth news Lambeth calls for clarity over primary schools reopening as Covid-19 infections continue to rise 

And more info on Covid testing sites  Lambeth aims to have two community testing Covid-19 sites up and running by the 4th Jan 2021


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

Lambeth news Lambeth MPs look for answers about the ‘inconsistency in the Government’s school closure policy’


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2021)

I wet to the chemist in Loughborough Junction to see if I could get a flu jab. I normally pay. They had only NHS ones. Not any for sale. But as Im over 50 I got one free.

Chemist said three weeks ago it was changed and everyone over 50 can get flu jab. News to me.

Did it on the spot. 










						Flu vaccine
					

Find information about the flu jab, including who should have it, why and when.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 1, 2021)

My GP texted me in November to say that I was eligible to get a free flu jab as I'm over 50. Like you Gramsci I decided to do it. I'm surprised not all GPS have contacted their patients to offer this. The more people that do it, the less strain on the NHS this winter.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I wet to the chemist in Loughborough Junction to see if I could get a flu jab. I normally pay. They had only NHS ones. Not any for sale. But as Im over 50 I got one free.
> 
> Chemist said three weeks ago it was changed and everyone over 50 can get flu jab. News to me.
> 
> ...


I had mine done in that chemist also. Went in to collect my medication. And the lovely lady asked me if I wanted it. Beats having to go to HHR to get it done. 
Surprises me you don't feel a thing.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2021)

I missed an important delivery yesterday.
Does anyone know the current opening times for Wynne Rd sorting office?
I know they changed drastically during lockdowns.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 4, 2021)

My review of the Town Hall assembly rooms lateral flow asymptomatic testing:

Booked online yesterday, for this afternoon.

Arrived approx. 15mins before appointment. There was a short queue outside the building - its cold and windy so wrap up warm. Friendly but firm security guard managing the queue in order of appointment time slot. No serious delays, was let in about 5mins later than my appointme time.

We were let into the reception area one at a time, given a card with barcodes and instructions, and then it's through to a small waiting area with socially distanced seating for up to approx 6 people at at time. Follow the instructions on the card to register your barcode online or via QR Code (unsure how this would work without a smart phone though assume most people there have also booked via smart phone online) There was one staff member moving about to help if you had any issues with registering, which was sufficant.

Through to the test booths, friendly staff gave instructions, you swab your own tonsils and nose which is a bit uncomfortable but do-able even for a squeemish wimp like me. Pop the swab in a test tube provided and off you go.

Whole process once inside the building took about 10mins.

Result came back about 30mins later by text and email (you can chooise either or both). Happily negative


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 4, 2021)

sounds good- were you able to get this appointment as part of the pilot as council staff?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> sounds good- were you able to get this appointment as part of the pilot as council staff?


No, its open to all who live or work in lambeth. 2 sites in Brixton - brockwell park or town hall. I'll find the link to book now.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 4, 2021)

Booking link: Book an Appointment - Lambeth Council

Exclusions (from the website): "You cannot get a rapid Covid-19 test if you have Covid-19 symptoms, are under-18 or do not live or work in Lambeth


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 4, 2021)

cheers for that


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 4, 2021)

I think another site will be opening in Brixton this week at the Brixton Windmill Centre in Windmill Gardens off Brixton Hill from 6 January.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> I think another site will be opening in Brixton this week at the Brixton Windmill Centre in Windmill Gardens off Brixton Hill from 6 January.


Yes, opening on Weds, Brockwell opening the day after.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2021)

More info












						Brixton new Covid testing sites: Brixton Windmill opening on Weds 6th Jan, Brockwell Park to follow the next day
					

Following the opening of the Brixton Assembly Hall community testing Covid-19 site,  two more asymptomatic testing venues will be opening this week.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Jan 5, 2021)

Does anyone understand how we are supposed to use these? What should trigger a visit? If it only is after being notified of possible exposure, how long after should infection be identifiable? If more generally, then how often? 

There was no info on the booking page.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 5, 2021)

I listened in to a convo with a bloke stood outside the Brockwell Park one with a clipboard a few days ago - he was telling an interested passer-by that it was for people without symptoms, but would would prioritise keyworkers / frontline workers. (can't recall the exact term he used).

The interested passer-by asked if being a primary school teacher meant that she would be able to get a test, & he advised her to check on the website.

(I've had a look at the booking page, but didn't get as far as anywhere where you had to submit a reason for wanting a test. - Maybe there will be more info when they are fully up & running? )


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Does anyone understand how we are supposed to use these? What should trigger a visit? If it only is after being notified of possible exposure, how long after should infection be identifiable? If more generally, then how often?
> 
> There was no info on the booking page.



Some info here:








						Love Lambeth
					

The quick and free tests are can be booked at Lambeth Town Hall for people without symptoms, with further sites to follow




					love.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2021)

Donate spare laptops here to enable students to wfh:









						Laptops for Learning - Bell Ribeiro-Addy
					

I’ve launched my Laptops for Learning initiative in partnership with Lambeth Tech Aid to supply as many school children in our area with the vital technology they need in the coming weeks.




					bellribeiroaddy.com


----------



## Rushy (Jan 5, 2021)

Winot said:


> Some info here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta. Not sure that's any clearer though. I am working on the presumption that it is aimed at people who have good reason to believe that they have been exposed (e.g. live / work with someone infected), rather than the more general "may have covid" which might apply to anyone who has been out to the shops, caught a bus, hung about in the street in Herne Hill drinking pints from Covid Off the Cuff, for instance.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 5, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Ta. Not sure that's any clearer though. I am working on the presumption that it is aimed at people who have good reason to believe that they have been exposed (e.g. live / work with someone infected), rather than the more general "may have covid" which might apply to anyone who has been out to the shops, caught a bus, hung about in the street in Herne Hill drinking pints from Covid Off the Cuff, for instance.


Here is the list of options you can choose from - a lot of it is geared towards early detection in public facing roles, but "potential exposure" would probably cover those bus/off the cuff/acted irresponsibly senarios. There's also "visiting a vulnerbale person" as an option.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Ta. Not sure that's any clearer though. I am working on the presumption that it is aimed at people who have good reason to believe that they have been exposed (e.g. live / work with someone infected), rather than the more general "may have covid" which might apply to anyone who has been out to the shops, caught a bus, hung about in the street in Herne Hill drinking pints from Covid Off the Cuff, for instance.



Whatever the rationale is (assuming there is one), my view is that the more people that get tested the better, so I’d encourage anyone to do so. Our family have all tested positive and it was only picked up because we were on the weekly ONS study. None of us had classic COVID symptoms.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> Whatever the rationale is (assuming there is one), my view is that the more people that get tested the better, so I’d encourage anyone to do so. Our family have all tested positive and it was only picked up because we were on the weekly ONS study. None of us had classic COVID symptoms.


... assuming there is capacity for everyone and anyone to go in every week or so. That's why I ask. I'd happily test every couple of weeks but don't want to clog it up when there are clearly lots of folk at higher risk of exposure. Especially now nursery is closed so less risk there. And a one off test is obviously a nice snap shot but irrelevant a couple of days later.

B just found that she's immune. She was on a vaccine trial.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2021)

Council update Lambeth and coronavirus: “Stay safe, stay at home and help us all to get through the coming months”


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2021)

Rushy said:


> B just found that she's immune. She was on a vaccine trial.



Party time, excellent.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jan 7, 2021)

Any views about the 'safest' shops in the Brixton area during Lockdown3? I've just been infuriated by the Sainsburys on Brixton Hill where maskless teenagers were allowed in the shop and then to roam around despite being the group most likely to be carrying the new variant. This despite there being a burly 'security guard' on duty at the door. I wonder what he would have done had they tried to buy alcohol? Apparently in Sainsburys is fine to infect customers and staff with a potentially lethal virus, but woe betide any teenager who wants to get pissed!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 7, 2021)

Does anyone know if you have to be a Lambeth resident to use the walk-in centres?
(ie - did you have to provide a Lambeth address, or just a mobile number?)

eta - I've just followed the link & answered my own question -  it says the testing centres are for anyone who 'lives or works in Lambeth'


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 7, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Any views about the 'safest' shops in the Brixton area during Lockdown3? I've just been infuriated by the Sainsburys on Brixton Hill where maskless teenagers were allowed in the shop and then to roam around despite being the group most likely to be carrying the new variant. This despite there being a burly 'security guard' on duty at the door. I wonder what he would have done had they tried to buy alcohol? Apparently in Sainsburys is fine to infect customers and staff with a potentially lethal virus, but woe betide any teenager who wants to get pissed!



I'd just pick somewhere with big aisles, & at the most unpopular time you can manage - if you have transport or can manage a quite long walk then the big Sainsburys in Vauxhall & Clapham are probably good.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tesco Acre Lane is always very quiet first thing in the morning (pre 8:30am). I often go before work just to get it out of the way, and it's way less stressful than after work when everyone else seems to go.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 7, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Any views about the 'safest' shops in the Brixton area during Lockdown3? I've just been infuriated by the Sainsburys on Brixton Hill where maskless teenagers were allowed in the shop and then to roam around despite being the group most likely to be carrying the new variant. This despite there being a burly 'security guard' on duty at the door. I wonder what he would have done had they tried to buy alcohol? Apparently in Sainsburys is fine to infect customers and staff with a potentially lethal virus, but woe betide any teenager who wants to get pissed!



Im starting to get the hump with maskless people now when up until recently i was reasonably indifferent to it. Particularly when you have people wandering around a shop with no mask shouting into their mobile phone without a care in the world. Last week something like 150 people in the ward where i live, Acre Lane, alone tested positive. Now is the time people had some fucking respect for the virus, for other people who might catch it, and for the horrendously over worked NHS staff who are battling to treat and contain it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 7, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Any views about the 'safest' shops in the Brixton area during Lockdown3? I've just been infuriated by the Sainsburys on Brixton Hill where maskless teenagers were allowed in the shop and then to roam around despite being the group most likely to be carrying the new variant. This despite there being a burly 'security guard' on duty at the door. I wonder what he would have done had they tried to buy alcohol? Apparently in Sainsburys is fine to infect customers and staff with a potentially lethal virus, but woe betide any teenager who wants to get pissed!


Haven't noticed that in the Brixton Water Lane/ Tulse Hill Sainsburys - fairly respectful customers theres a staff member controling queues coming in and handing out free masks if you don't already have one.  I do try to go at quiet times still.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jan 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Im starting to get the hump with maskless people now when up until recently i was reasonably indifferent to it. Particularly when you have people wandering around a shop with no mask shouting into their mobile phone without a care in the world. Last week something like 150 people in the ward where i live, Acre Lane, alone tested positive. Now is the time people had some fucking respect for the virus, for other people who might catch it, and for the horrendously over worked NHS staff who are battling to treat and contain it.


So agree with this. It's not like its August when only about 100 people were infected in the whole borough at any one time. Today's count is 9,434 - almost 3%!  As usual though it's a failure of authority - the Government passes laws its won't enforce, the businesses wash their hands and the council won't do anything either. It's left to the police who probably have better things to be doing than trying to force people to wear masks. Where's the leadership?



friendofdorothy said:


> Haven't noticed that in the Brixton Water Lane/ Tulse Hill Sainsburys - fairly respectful customers theres a staff member controling queues coming in and handing out free masks if you don't already have one.  I do try to go at quiet times still.


Interesting. I actually walked past this one en route to the other - I thought it looked a bit too big! (maybe bigger's better?)


----------



## Rushy (Jan 7, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> Haven't noticed that in the Brixton Water Lane/ Tulse Hill Sainsburys - fairly respectful customers theres a staff member controling queues coming in and handing out free masks if you don't already have one.  I do try to go at quiet times still.


Yep - I agree. Even more so recently even though slightly busier. I use their self serve app and can be in an out in no time.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Any views about the 'safest' shops in the Brixton area during Lockdown3? I've just been infuriated by the Sainsburys on Brixton Hill where maskless teenagers were allowed in the shop and then to roam around despite being the group most likely to be carrying the new variant. This despite there being a burly 'security guard' on duty at the door. I wonder what he would have done had they tried to buy alcohol? Apparently in Sainsburys is fine to infect customers and staff with a potentially lethal virus, but woe betide any teenager who wants to get pissed!



Was this the one across from brixton water lane? I stopped going there 1st lockdown as I always ended up very stressed. The one at the top if the hill is better IME.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Yep - I agree. Even more so recently even though slightly busier. I use their self serve app and can be in an out in no time.


They have a self-serve app? Does it work on laptop/pc?



quimcunx said:


> Was this the one across from brixton water lane? I stopped going there 1st lockdown as I always ended up very stressed. The one at the top if the hill is better IME.


That's the one. It hasn't been too bad before, but it just pisses me off so much that they don't challenge maskless types. People would get the idea very quickly if they weren't let in the shop!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2021)

Lambeth update Lambeth Council continues to support survivors of domestic violence during Covid-19 lockdown


----------



## Rushy (Jan 8, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> They have a self-serve app? Does it work on laptop/pc?


I don't imagine so. You scan stuff with your phone and upload at the till. 
But they have online shopping, I think click and collect and also an app called chop chop which delivers in an hour. For a minimum spend and fee.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 8, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> My review of the Town Hall assembly rooms lateral flow asymptomatic testing:
> 
> Booked online yesterday, for this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Had a test today at the Brixton Windmill site. Easy enough to do, some of the tech side was slow but generally an easy process. Going back on Monday for the recommend follow up. There’s also no limit how often you wish to be tested. Negative test for me, very reassuring.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2021)

Been seeing on news anti lockdown protest in Windrush square.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Been seeing on news anti lockdown protest in Windrush square.


There was lots of cops and barely a soul turned up. Laughable stuff. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 9, 2021)

editor said:


> There was lots of cops and barely a soul turned up. Laughable stuff. I'll post some pics later.



They made it to Brockwell park - heaps of police vans about


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 9, 2021)

all went to clapham common


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> They made it to Brockwell park - heaps of police vans about


There's way more cops than protesters. Glad to see such a pitiful turnout.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2021)

Some pics















						Handful of anti-lockdown protesters march through Brixton, Sat 9th Jan 2021
					

Earlier today, a handful of anti-lockdown protesters made their way through Brixton town centre after an anticipated rally in Windrush Square failed to gain traction.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2021)

I see they are opposing the "Great Reset"

Having looked this up it is idea from the uber Capitalist World Economic Forum supported by Prince Charles.

Great idea from the WEF is to make Capitalism nicer post pandemic. The alliance of worlds top capitalists and Priince Charles is enough to put me off.

So as much as Im against the anti mask lot I can see where they the are coming from.

The privileged( Prince Charles) and wealthy ( WEF) will make sure this crisis works to their benefit.

Like the last one did.

The idea that this pandemic is about "us" pulling together is sadly not the case the uber wealthy ( WEF capitalists) and aristocracy - Prince Charles -will make sure the pandemic does not affect their power and wealth.

How the 'great reset' of capitalism became an anti-lockdown conspiracy | Quinn Slobodian



> If the great reset tells us anything about political reality, it’s that corporate elites can’t win legitimacy through vacuous initiatives. People recoil, it turns out, at being treated like buggy hard drives that can be reset from above. Changing the conditions of people’s lives and the causes of political alienation will take far more than the WEF’s tone-deaf video about the opportunities of a pandemic, fronted by the royal family


----------



## Rushy (Jan 10, 2021)

Vaccines for over 70s are available at Guys and St Thomas's for anyone in SE London. Call 02071884040. 
Engaged a lot but just keep pressing re dial and with any luck you'll get through.
You'll need NHS no. DOB, address and mobile number to hand.

Not available for clinically extremely vulnerable yet.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 11, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I'd just pick somewhere with big aisles, & at the most unpopular time you can manage - if you have transport or can manage a quite long walk then the big Sainsburys in Vauxhall & Clapham are probably good.


I don't worry about the other customers if my FFP3 mask is nice and snug. But it would be easy to catch a dose if the mask slips.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2021)

Im having a shopping problem. 

Tumble dryer packed up over Christmas.

Been trying to get a new one. Argos and Currys only do online sales. Tried several times. All I get on both websites is delivery unavailable in your area/ collection is not available.  

Anyone got any advice on this? Any other places I could get new tumble dryer? ( I dont want second hand) 

I rang up Currys and they said delivery unavailable means not in stock. 

But pretty well all different models Ive looked at online say this.

Its very frustrating I cannot go to a shop to sort this out.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Im having a shopping problem.
> 
> Tumble dryer packed up over Christmas.
> 
> ...


AO.com are generally very reliable.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Im having a shopping problem.
> 
> Tumble dryer packed up over Christmas.
> 
> ...


There's a place and Station Road in one of the arches opposite Pop. Think they used to be on Atlantic Road who are open and  theycould probably arrange a delivery, pus they are a local business.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2021)

madolesance said:


> There's a place and Station Road in one of the arches opposite Pop. Think they used to be on Atlantic Road who are open and  theycould probably arrange a delivery, pus they are a local business.



I looked there and they did not have condensor dryer.


----------



## nick (Jan 11, 2021)

AO.com
Pay them the extra to take away the old one and packaging if recycling where you are is not perfect

As a slight derail - do you need a tumble drier?

An electric de-humidifier (probably, I think ) uses a lot less energy and really speeds up the drying of clothes on a rack. It's amazing how much water is sucked out if you turn it on next to a rack of washed clothes. Also a game changer if, like most places, your home has condensation at this time of year.
We have stopped using tumble drier almost completely when it is not practical to hang clothes outside. Because de-humidifier.

ETA. Probreeze are decent - have bought a couple. This will do a decent sized flat for £170:   PB-06-UK - ProBreeze 12L Compressor Dehumidifier UK V2 for 12L Dehumidifier | For Large Damp Rooms | Pro Breeze  ) 
Further edit :  Look at the £400 littering fine thread and you can get an idea of the size   of the packaging ))


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 11, 2021)

I've found AppliancesDirect to be reliable (though I don't think they have the 'take away the old one' option mentioned above).


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 11, 2021)

John Lewis or Very, depending on your budget.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 11, 2021)

Drying rack and a electric de-humidifier if you have a problem with condensation and if you have any outside space that's covered, use it. Laundry will benefit even in these winter months. Then bring the rack inside and let the ambient heat that your radiators might produce to finish of the drying process.That's got to beat running a dryer.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> John Lewis or Very, depending on your budget.



Thanks I didnt think of John Lewis. Friend bought a laptop from them ages ago and it was not more expensive than other retailers.

Just looked at their website and the cheaper range are all out of stock.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2021)

Been googling this and the pandemic is affecting supply chains. Factories closed due to pandemic in different part of the world mean some electrical goods are in short supply.

One of the problems of modern globalised business. Don't make much in this country so along comes a pandemic and shows weakness of how goods are manufactured. Long supply chains.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry the missus wants a tumble drier. Thanks for the tips but Im not going to dare suggest life without tumble drier.

The most energy efficient is Heat Pump drier but they are bit outside my price range.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry the missus wants a tumble drier. Thanks for the tips but Im not going to dare suggest life without tumble drier.
> 
> The most energy efficient is Heat Pump drier but they are bit outside my price range.


Would still go down Station Road and see what they can do for you. Usually those types of businesses have 'connections' and can try and find what you need. The cooker/ washing machine place that was on Brixton Hill was great. We still have the cooker he sold us 17 years ago. Unfortunately the shop is now gone and retired to a golf course somewhere in his Porsche. His original shop was in Reliance arcade. Boy done good!


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2021)

Brixton prison news Brixton prison – new restrictions implemented after outbreak of Covid-19


----------



## CH1 (Jan 12, 2021)

nick said:


> AO.com
> Pay them the extra to take away the old one and packaging if recycling where you are is not perfect
> 
> As a slight derail - do you need a tumble drier?
> ...


As an aside when I lived in a small flat I used a dehumidifier. Apart from clearing up steamed up windows, and as you say keeping bedding etc dry, it completely eliminated the problem of BLACK MOULD which always crops up in TV programmes about poor housing, exploitative landlords and negligent councils.
Actually those problems were brought on - at least for me - by installing double glazing. Zero draughts leads to damp when couple with hot baths and cooking in a confined space.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton prison news Brixton prison – new restrictions implemented after outbreak of Covid-19



An out of town friend who read the covid data most days told me yesterday that Brixton Hill West (which is something called a "MSOE") had the highest rate in England. Which given the neighbouring areas were far lower, had to be prison related. Which your article seems to confirm.

Coincidentally we finally had decided to order delivery food from the Clink but that's been cancelled


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes it's very sad news about the prison. Also because I had a delivery coming on Friday, but that's now been cancelled of course and I'll have to eat my own food 😳. Hopefully they'll email me once they're back up and running and I'll be making an order immediately!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton prison news Brixton prison – new restrictions implemented after outbreak of Covid-19


A lot of prisoners are and have been on a 23 hours lockdown for a while now :/


----------



## pave (Jan 18, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Vaccines for over 70s are available at Guys and St Thomas's for anyone in SE London. Call 02071884040.
> Engaged a lot but just keep pressing re dial and with any luck you'll get through.
> You'll need NHS no. DOB, address and mobile number to hand.
> 
> Not available for clinically extremely vulnerable yet.


Rang this number this morning and told they're only making appointments for over 75's. They do have spare appointments and it was quite easy to get through - about 5 redials.


----------



## thismoment (Jan 18, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Here is the list of options you can choose from - a lot of it is geared towards early detection in public facing roles, but "potential exposure" would probably cover those bus/off the cuff/acted irresponsibly senarios. There's also "visiting a vulnerbale person" as an option.



I was looking at how to book a test and when you book it says that you also need to book a follow up 3 days later. Any idea what the follow up is for?

I thought that you get the results via text the same day.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 18, 2021)

I went to the town hall twice last week to be tested, Tuesday and Friday. There seems to be plenty of available appointments when you are asked to select what time, so i dont feel i am taking them from more vulnerable people.

In and out within 10 minutes and results in under an hour. Negative both time


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 19, 2021)

I went to the windmill centre twice and it was fast and painless.
I was also able to get the first jab yesterday through my GP, it was all rather efficient and fast. Most people there were under 60 too so presumably that means that they making good progress surge the elderly


----------



## Rushy (Jan 19, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I went to the windmill centre twice and it was fast and painless.
> I was also able to get the first jab yesterday through my GP, it was all rather efficient and fast. Most people there were under 60 too so presumably that means that they making good progress surge the elderly


Clinically extremely vulnerable vaccinations started yesterday along with 70+. Possibly that? I got my jab this morning at Paxton Green - felt like the youngest by quite a stretch. Not just efficient with loads of staff stewarding but also thoroughly cheerful and friendly, down to someone congratulating you when you were done. Most impressed. And grateful.


----------



## technical (Jan 19, 2021)

thismoment said:


> I was looking at how to book a test and when you book it says that you also need to book a follow up 3 days later. Any idea what the follow up is for?
> 
> I thought that you get the results via text the same day.



I think (not certain though) it’s because the rapid tests are less accurate than the others so the follow up is to try to eliminate wrong results


----------



## thismoment (Jan 19, 2021)

technical said:


> I think (not certain though) it’s because the rapid tests are less accurate than the others so the follow up is to try to eliminate wrong results



thank you


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2021)

So is the vaccine now being given to people with underlying health conditions ( vulnerable but not exremely vulnerable) in Lambeth?

Have they got that far down the priority list?


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 26, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Clinically extremely vulnerable vaccinations started yesterday along with 70+. Possibly that? I got my jab this morning at Paxton Green - felt like the youngest by quite a stretch. Not just efficient with loads of staff stewarding but also thoroughly cheerful and friendly, down to someone congratulating you when you were done. Most impressed. And grateful.



Makes sense yes.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

Idiots on our streets 















						Covid-denying conspiracy theorists target Brixton tube
					

Brixton Buzz was saddened and angered to see several lockdown-breaking individuals haranguing passers by outside Brixton tube last night. When we passed, two men were sharing a loud megaphone and b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

If you're looking to watch some superspreader action, apparently the place to be is outside the UCKG evangelical church at 390 Brixton Road most evenings after 7.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 30, 2021)

editor said:


> If you're looking to watch some superspreader action, apparently the place to be is outside the UCKG evangelical church at 390 Brixton Road most evenings after 7.



Linked to the church?


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Linked to the church?


Yes. Apparently there's quite a mask-less horde milling around. Not seen it for myself though..


----------



## CH1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Striking advice from my vicar - whose main job is in the Kings College Hospital chaplaincy.
Haven't seen him much in the last year -St Matthews Lilford Road mainly closed.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 30, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes. Apparently there's quite a mask-less horde milling around. Not seen it for myself though..



You'd think the police or council would drop by more often given how central it is.


----------



## pave (Feb 1, 2021)

Got my first jab at the (Loughborough) Junction Pharmacy this morning. Was told anyone over 70 can walk in without an appoinment, although might be best to phone first to check.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2021)

Lambeth news 








						Coronavirus: Lambeth Council wants ‘Test and Trace’ to be passed to local authorities and their Public Health partners
					

Lambeth council has called upon the Government to let local councils take over the Covid-19 test and trace scheme, currently being run nationally by NHS Test and Trace, but under the auspices of pr…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 9, 2021)

Bucking the trend of cases going down are a handful of isolated south London wards where rates have gone up a lot, including Clapham Common. This is todays update.

Lets hope its not the 'South African' or some kind of other strain taking hold.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2021)

When it's small numbers it's easy for things like that to happen though. The number of cases has doubled, but it's only gone up by 14, which could represent, say, three households. The picture for Lambeth overall is a pretty solid decline.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

More info here 









						Lambeth residents urged to get tested after South African Covid-19 strain found
					

Lambeth Council is asking residents living and working in the borough’s Knight’s Hill ward, which includes parts of West Norwood and some streets in Streatham, to get a Covid-19 test, whether they …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2021)

I've booked myself in for a test in Brockwell tomorrow. Will report back!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2021)

editor said:


> I've booked myself in for a test in Brockwell tomorrow. Will report back!



It's dead easy. I've had 2 and the system is great. Had the results before I got home on both occasions.


----------



## technical (Feb 12, 2021)

I've just been and impressed with how well it works. Got my result just as I got home. Felt sorry for the bloke on the door though given the biting wind today!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep - it was indeed pretty smooth. Super friendly women on the door.  A fair bit of info needed to be input on my phone once I was there but after that it was very straightforward - and I was still wandering around the park when I got my negative result in.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

This is very handy Going for a Covid test or vaccination? Here’s how to easily look up your NHS number


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2021)

My partner had her vaccine today. At the centre by the Oval Cricket ground. I went along with her. They are quite happy with someone accompanying the person who is going to get the vaccine.

It was all very well organised and quick.

NHS number is useful but if you dont know it they are ok with that. 

The army nurses were doing it at that centre.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 18, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> My partner had her vaccine today. At the centre by the Oval Cricket ground. I went along with her. They are quite happy with someone accompanying the person who is going to get the vaccine.
> 
> It was all very well organised and quick.
> 
> ...



Bless the NHS. Yes really, bless them. I love it.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Bless the NHS. Yes really, bless them. I love it.



Though it appeared to be the army running this one. I think some of the other people were volunteers- guiding people to fill in forms and directions.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 18, 2021)

Is there a specific reason why you were sent to Oval? Do the big centres cover people who's GPs don't adminster? 

I got my first dose via my GP, which happens to be a vaccination centre as well. I was then offered one at St Thomas's (as I'm registered with Guys and St Thomas's).


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

More Lambeth news Lambeth Council to spend £140,000 on Communications and PR to help the local economy recover from COVID-19


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Is there a specific reason why you were sent to Oval? Do the big centres cover people who's GPs don't adminster?
> 
> I got my first dose via my GP, which happens to be a vaccination centre as well. I was then offered one at St Thomas's (as I'm registered with Guys and St Thomas's).



It was for my partner. Not for me. She was given the date and time and it happened to be the Oval.

I did not know some GPs did it.

The one thing about a big centre like Oval is that from what I saw they can vaccinate a lot of people quickly. So makes the whole vaccinating the general population process faster. It was like a factory. In and out very quickly.


----------



## Fraser (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello,

Can you just walk in to the Brockwell Park testing centre or do you have to book?

Edit - Test booked.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

82 days to go. Possibly. I wonder if all the Brixton venues will reopen and if they'll stay the same. The Dogstar has already got rid of its DJ booth and the Effra Social has changed hands...










						When does the lockdown end? See the key dates in this handy infographic
					

There still seems to be bit of confusion about the timeline for relaxing the Covid-19 restrictions, so we’ve republished this handy set of infographics detailing what happens with each of the…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2021)

editor said:


> 82 days to go. Possibly. I wonder if all the Brixton venues will reopen and if they'll stay the same. The Dogstar has already got rid of its DJ booth and the Effra Social has changed hands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a big effect will be on shops. People have shifted to online shopping and found it works. I never did any online shopping until pandemic. Much to the amusement of my partner.

Im afraid to say the smaller retail shops will be the losers.

However I also think some form of WFH is here to stay. Companies now understand that a prestigous office in City/ West End is not necessary.

Ive heard some companies will not be renewing leases on office space.

So more people might be around Brixton and the suburbs. Which might be good for local shops and bars.

If your are going to get plastered on a Friday night it might be in local bar not in the City.

The City is looking increasingly deserted.  Even Pret are closing up shops. As I notice are Costa. Getting hard to get a coffee in the City.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I think a big effect will be on shops. People have shifted to online shopping and found it works. I never did any online shopping until pandemic. Much to the amusement of my partner.
> 
> Im afraid to say the smaller retail shops will be the losers.
> 
> ...


Coffee shops are going to thrive as well, I reckon. Even when you work from home, getting out for a meeting/break is pretty important. I hope pubs are savvy enough to pick up on this too.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Coffee shops are going to thrive as well, I reckon. Even when you work from home, getting out for a meeting/break is pretty important. I hope pubs are savvy enough to pick up on this too.



I agree. In areas like Brixton.

In City the area is becoming a wasteland. I seriously could not get a coffee today. All closed.


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 24, 2021)

I think that local shops will thrive as people stay more local, even if it's working from home 1-2 days a week. Could even be a good time to open a new shop, if rents fall and rates get looked at. There will be plenty of vacant shops from failed chains.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Over 60s can book their Covid-19 appointments now!     









						Over 60s can book their NHS Covid-19 vaccination appointments online NOW!
					

If you’re over 60 and still waiting to get a date for your Covid-19 vaccination jabs, the good news is that you can go online now and immediately book appointments for your two doses.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 24, 2021)

Surge testing in Oval area....









						Love Lambeth
					

Lambeth Council is asking residents living and working in parts of Oval to get a Covid-19 test after a case of the variant first identified in South Africa was detected in the local area. People in the affected area will receive information on how to access the testing.




					love.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## nick (Feb 25, 2021)

FWIW
I got a text on Tuesday and had my 1st jab today at Oval. (Mid 50's - very very mils asthma) 

The text looks like a scam, (but isn't) it was of the format accurx.thirdparty.nhs.uk/r/??????????


----------



## Winot (Mar 3, 2021)

I have an unlocked data SIM that expires on 11 March. Don't know how much is left on it but at lease 50GB I would think. Does anyone know a worthy cause that could use it - a charity or community group perhaps? Hey even one of you.

DM me if so. I don't want anything for it (bought it because our broadband went down but it is back up now).


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Update - Lambeth Council takes over local test and trace for Covid-19


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2021)

Lambeth case numbers looking quite encouraging.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Over 60s can book their Covid-19 appointments now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a letter about this. Helpfully it had my NHS number. Ive booked for vaccination Saturday week.

It was surprisingly easy to do online. All they neeed was postcode and NHS number.

Im getting it at the chemists in LJ. Some chemist are doing the vaccine.

When you put postcode in it tells you where is nearest place with available times.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 6, 2021)

Vaccinations now available for those aged 56 or over. Mr Sparkybird just made an appointment for next week - apparently lots of availability in the week.








						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Church event South London Churches mark pandemic anniversary with Art, Reflection and Hope on 20 March


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 8, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Vaccinations now available for those aged 56 or over. Mr Sparkybird just made an appointment for next week - apparently lots of availability in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've booked for next Monday. But strangely no vaccination centres in Brixton. Have to go to Streatham.


----------



## technical (Mar 17, 2021)

Anti vaccine bloke with a megaphone outside tube station this morning. Ironically as I was on my way to get my first jab


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 17, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> I've booked for next Monday. But strangely no vaccination centres in Brixton. Have to go to Streatham.


There's junction pharmacy which is practically Brixton.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks. Went to Streatham on Monday and it was closed  Trying again on Saturday at the Oval.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 17, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Thanks. Went to Streatham on Monday and it was closed  Trying again on Saturday at the Oval.


That's strange, where did you go on Streatham? Both me and other half had ours done last week in streatham and spaces available. Good luck at oval


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 17, 2021)

A chemist on the High Road - they were closed and said no supply had been delivered that day. Wonder if it's linked to the letter that came out today that said supplies were about to run out? Hope I have better luck at the Oval on Saturday!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 18, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> A chemist on the High Road - they were closed and said no supply had been delivered that day. Wonder if it's linked to the letter that came out today that said supplies were about to run out? Hope I have better luck at the Oval on Saturday!


Ah I see. Gosh that's bad luck. Fingers crossed for Saturday!


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks. I was going to ask, the text (from something called 'Lambeth Hubs') asks me to go to Montgomery Hall in Kennington Oval for the jab. Does that sound kosher? I'm worried I may have been scammed!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 18, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> When you put postcode in it tells you where is nearest place with available times.


only offered me appointments at Montgomery Hall in Kennington Oval which is not very near where I live.


----------



## technical (Mar 19, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Thanks. I was going to ask, the text (from something called 'Lambeth Hubs') asks me to go to Montgomery Hall in Kennington Oval for the jab. Does that sound kosher? I'm worried I may have been scammed!



Same text as I got - went and had my jab there Wednesday morning.


----------



## dbs1fan (Mar 19, 2021)

That's where I had my AZ jab. In and out in approx five minutes


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks. They sent me a reminder today, so fingers crossed!


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2021)

Lambeth news Lambeth hosts online event to address Covid-19 vaccine questions, Mon evening, 22nd March


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 21, 2021)

I got my vaccination! It's quite an operation they've got going on there at Montgomery Hall in Oval - loads of volunteers checking details, taking temperatures, beckoning people in and directing them around. Like dbs1fan, above, I was in and out in five minutes!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 21, 2021)

That's great news!


----------



## nick (Mar 22, 2021)

in and out in 5 minutes:  ?
when I had mine there at the end of Feb they asked us all to sit in the waiting room for 15 minutes afterwards (presumably to check for adverse reactions?)

Is this no longer needed? Perhaps it is just for us "more mature" clients? Or only necessary for the Pfizer, which I had?
or is it just a turn of phrase?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 22, 2021)

nick said:


> in and out in 5 minutes:  ?
> when I had mine there at the end of Feb they asked us all to sit in the waiting room for 15 minutes afterwards (presumably to check for adverse reactions?)
> 
> Is this no longer needed? Perhaps it is just for us "more mature" clients? Or only necessary for the Pfizer, which I had?
> or is it just a turn of phrase?



Everyone who has the Pfizer is asked to wait 15 minutes as I believe a couple of people had anaphylactic reactions early on. If you have the AZ I believe you only have to wait 15 minutes if you're driving as precaution but otherwise you can be on your way straight away.


----------



## nick (Mar 22, 2021)

Makes sense but weird (to me): thought it would be a sensible basic precaution to keep an eye on everyone for 15 minutes post jab

Ironic (is it, or is just  a Morissettism?) that our European neighbours are claiming the AZ is death in a syringe yet we are sending people home straight off. 

Not complaining and very grateful to have been given the first half of my immortality serum


----------



## Leighsw2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, it really was five minutes. I was a bit surprised too!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2021)

Must say I'm no fan of the Tories but the Vaccine roll out has been very successful. I've had first dose. My partners mother in Spain is still waiting for hers.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Must say I'm no fan of the Tories but the Vaccine roll out has been very successful ...



By all means give credit _where it is due_:

_"While Boris Johnson attributes the success of the rollout to greed and capitalism, *the credit should actually go to scientists, experts, NHS staff and volunteers* ..."_

Who should be applauded for the vaccine programme? *Certainly not the Tories*







(Source: Twitter)​


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> By all means give credit _where it is due_:
> 
> _"While Boris Johnson attributes the success of the rollout to greed and capitalism, *the credit should actually go to scientists, experts, NHS staff and volunteers* ..."_
> 
> ...



EU has not shown itself to be able to do Vaccine roll out quickly. Spain for example is run by PSOE/Podemos left government.

On lock downs. In Madrid police were going around strictly enforcing lock down.

In this country there was not full lock down. Also I don't think in this country it would have worked. People will to some extent follow government rules but not all the time.

I also think how different governments across Europe will deal with the post pandemic period is going to be where political differences will emerge.

Here it could be some form of austerity again. Other European countries, within constraints of being in EU /Euro, might do things differently.

Bit of a different view from Larry Elliot in a guardian article I read few months ago.









						EU Covid incompetence leaves governments wanting vaccines, not excuses | Larry Elliott
					

Centralised approach was meant to underline Europe’s solidarity but has had opposite effect




					www.theguardian.com
				




The failure of EU to organise a Vaccine roll out is example of where not being in EU has meant a national government has been able to just get on with it.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> EU has not shown itself to be able to do Vaccine roll out quickly. Spain for example is run by PSOE/Podemos left government.
> 
> On lock downs. In Madrid police were going around strictly enforcing lock down.
> 
> ...


I agree. Just look at what is exercising France 24 in this time of emergency - the French government is entering the baguette as a candidate for UNESCO world heritage status! Bread of heaven: France submits the baguette as candidate for UNESCO heritage status


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 30, 2021)

Mildly annoyed now about 2nd appointment for vaccination as it all seems a bit unclear. It should be 12 weeks and I think I'm just about week 10. But speaking to others locally or around the country many people are getting theirs earlier. I went via the GP but it wasn't possible then or since to book the follow-up and so if it is like the 1st one I'll randomly get a text message inviting me to book. I get that there are two systems, but I would feel slightly better if I at least knew the date of the next appointment, even if it was subject to change.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 30, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Mildly annoyed now about 2nd appointment for vaccination as it all seems a bit unclear. It should be 12 weeks and I think I'm just about week 10. But speaking to others locally or around the country many people are getting theirs earlier. I went via the GP but it wasn't possible then or since to book the follow-up and so if it is like the 1st one I'll randomly get a text message inviting me to book. I get that there are two systems, but I would feel slightly better if I at least knew the date of the next appointment, even if it was subject to change.


I'm at same stage and in same boat. My GP says they are not starting second jabs until mid April but that will be 12 weeks for me and I was about a month into the schedule so would not expect a jab for a few weeks after. That said, the card I received with my jab says I should keep wc  something April free and expect a text nearer the time. So maybe it will be that simple.


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 30, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Mildly annoyed now about 2nd appointment for vaccination as it all seems a bit unclear. It should be 12 weeks and I think I'm just about week 10. But speaking to others locally or around the country many people are getting theirs earlier. I went via the GP but it wasn't possible then or since to book the follow-up and so if it is like the 1st one I'll randomly get a text message inviting me to book. I get that there are two systems, but I would feel slightly better if I at least knew the date of the next appointment, even if it was subject to change.


I was getting close to 10 weeks but got a text a couple of days ago and am booked into the Oval vax centre on Saturday.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 30, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I'm at same stage and in same boat. My GP says they are not starting second jabs until mid April but that will be 12 weeks for me and I was about a month into the schedule so would not expect a jab for a few weeks after. That said, the card I received with my jab says I should keep wc  something April free and expect a text nearer the time. So maybe it will be that simple.


Yup. It _was_ that simple. Just got my text and booked a slot next week.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Lambeth update Lambeth Council calls on residents to stick to Covid-19 rules as lockdown eases


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

Excellent news Rapid Covid-19 self-test kits are being offered to everyone living and working in Lambeth


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2021)

Park news In photos: Brockwell Park Covid-19 testing centre is dismantled


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 7, 2021)

The testing centre at The Windmill didnt last long. Interesting to see this one is also going now.

Lets hope they aren't needed again.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 10, 2021)

Just tried to book slot for a non-symptomatic test or pick up a home testing kit and no slots for either at the town hall until Wednesday 

Edit: I made a mistake, there's slots for testing at the town hall centre from Monday, but no slots to collect home testing kits until Thursday now. Could be worse but was a bit of a surprise, have been used to being able to book and walk in same day.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Well, this is worrying.....
Covid: surge testing deployed in south London as South African variant cases rise

Are we all going to get tested?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 13, 2021)

Surge testing in Lambeth and Wandsworth for South African variant

Aside: I work in an office in Lambeth with people from min 4 boroughs & 3 counties, hardly anyone is planning to get a test because

'I only work here'
'I don't go anywhere except the supermarket'
'Of course you'll find cases if you do testing
'I've had my vaccine
'I think I had it last February'

Maybe some education or pro-active testing required?
Like visiting workplaces,  industrial estates?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 13, 2021)

PS place was half empty yesterday as so many people had the day off to go to the pub


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 13, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Surge testing in Lambeth and Wandsworth for South African variant
> 
> Aside: I work in an office in Lambeth with people from min 4 boroughs & 3 counties, hardly anyone is planning to get a test because
> 
> ...


I was involved in delivering and collecting test kits when Lambeth did the last surge testing. It was door to door in a few postcodes. Most people did and returned the test. I don't know why they are doing a borough (s) wide test now, if they only have clusters. Return rates will be much less surely?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 13, 2021)

Maybe just good - in the sense of, every little helps -  to introduce some wariness about the unlockening.

Even though, as usual, it's mostly going to be the 'already cautious' who become extra cautious. It's still better than nothing.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 13, 2021)

I know theyre doing their best but, looks like all the test sites open from 9am-4.30pm, which is a pain if you're working. Some late evenings, even once a week would be a massuve help.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 13, 2021)

They have run out of the takeaway test kits in Brockwell Park. Hopeful but not guaranteed to have more tomorrow.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 13, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> They have run out of the takeaway test kits in Brockwell Park. Hopeful but not guaranteed to have more tomorrow.


I can still see a big queue.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 13, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> I can still see a big queue.



Yes, that's for the onsite tests, not the takeaway packs.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 13, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I know theyre doing their best but, looks like all the test sites open from 9am-4.30pm, which is a pain if you're working. Some late evenings, even once a week would be a massuve help.


you can request one to be posted to you Get a free PCR test to check if you have coronavirus


----------



## Rushy (Apr 13, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> They have run out of the takeaway test kits in Brockwell Park. Hopeful but not guaranteed to have more tomorrow.


I happened to be passing and collected two at 3.30. Less than a ten minute wait. No booking.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 13, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I happened to be passing and collected two at 3.30. Less than a ten minute wait. No booking.



I was told at just after 12.15 that there was no chance of a delivery today. Welcome to my world.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 13, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> I was told at just after 12.15 that there was no chance of a delivery today. Welcome to my world.


Yep - have heard some horror stories about this morning. But looks like they got on top of things.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 13, 2021)

It's encouraging that there’s been a rush to get tests though - plenty of people taking it seriously.

My daughter was anxious to get a test - I told her they won't run out, and a day won't make any difference... (she doesn't work outside home).
She was going to meet her boyfriend in central (hasn't seen since early Jan) & they have decided it can wait a bit longer. They are cautious types - it's good to remember lots of people still are.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2021)

The swab test is only useful if you do it regularly. One place I sometimes work at does it every morning.

My partner works in school. She got pack of tests to use twice a week.

Its not really much point doing the swab up your nose test unless you are going to do it regularly.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2021)

Given what I've seen in Central London the reopening of shops and restaurants is leading to lack of social distancing. Saw China town packed with people today.

Oxford yesterday was rammed like Christmas.

I finished work late so went to Primark at 8.45pm. Still big queues at tills so walked out. 

So I expect a spike in cases.

People were not shopping on own. They were treating it as day out with family /friends

It might quieten down but looks like bars restaurant with outdoor seating are busy all day. Saw a lot of people around Soho this evening.

People must be travelling into West end to drink, eat and shop.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 14, 2021)

Plenty of kits available in Brockwell Park today. Date of birth, address, email and you're good to go. Very efficient, and nice staff. You can also pick up kits for other people in your household.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2021)

Picked up a couple of test kits at Brockwell park at lunchtime today no problem.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2021)

Footsoldiers4Freedom in the house! Sigh. 
















						Covid-19 anti-mask conspiracy kooks return to Brixton tube station
					

A small handful of Covid-19 conspiracy fans were spotted outside Brixton tube station earlier today, with one handing out scaremongering  leaflets full of daft, science-free nonsense. The va…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Footsoldiers4Freedom in the house! Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what’s in that bottle ?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2021)

There's a bloke hanging around near the Brockwell park test site asking people questions for his 'independent reporting'. I just overheard his conversation with someone where his questions merged into conspiracy stuff and started going on about lockdowns being pointless. The woman he was haranguing told him she works in a hospital and has seen people die of Covid.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> There's a bloke hanging around near the Brockwell park test site asking people questions for his 'independent reporting'. I just overheard his conversation with someone where his questions merged into conspiracy stuff and started going on about lockdowns being pointless. The woman he was haranguing told him she works in a hospital and has seen people die of Covid.



What a knob. Im almost tempted to wander down and confront him.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> What a knob. Im almost tempted to wander down and confront him.


Go on!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 16, 2021)

I noticed someone’s distributed the conspiraloon newspaper (the light something?) around Herne Hill.

Big ad on the back page for David Kurten. The rest is full of anti vacc, Great Reset, Right Said Fred, FOTL nonsense.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 16, 2021)

I went down to Stockwell war memorial, right by the tube station and picked up self test kits. They also do walk in testing, no queue at all....


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Footsoldiers4Freedom in the house! Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy in the hoodie in the Buzz pics is conspiracy theorist extraordinaire Ramece. I saw him at a protest following the murder  of Sarah Everard, where he was loudly calling all the protesters 'love' and 'darling', assuring everyone that he understood all of the issues more than them and loudly hogging his megaphone. He was suggesting that Sarah was anti-vax. I really can't understand these nutters. If a small percentage of people refuse the vaccine they will be ultra-vulnerable next winter, particularly if they live in overcrowded  housing. There seems to always be someone spouting conspiracy tosh in the centre of Brixton nowadays.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> I noticed someone’s distributed the conspiraloon newspaper (the light something?) around Herne Hill.
> 
> Big ad on the back page for David Kurten. The rest is full of anti vacc, Great Reset, Right Said Fred, FOTL nonsense.


If I see them I like to redistribute them straight into the nearest bin.


----------



## nick (Apr 17, 2021)

Absolutely zero queue at wind rush square testing site at noon 

very helpful.  Recommended


----------



## Leighsw2 (Apr 17, 2021)

nick said:


> Absolutely zero queue at wind rush square testing site at noon
> 
> very helpful.  Recommended


There's a testing site in Windrush Square? Oo, at the end of my street!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2021)

They’re texting me about testing locations as well - that’s not happened since December.


----------



## nick (Apr 17, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> There's a testing site in Windrush Square? Oo, at the end of my street!



Open to 4pm today - so you don't even need to walk fast


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2021)

On the anti vax people outside tube. 

Whist these are the fringe group I've chatted to several people I know who are going to refuse Vaccine and refuse to have it for their kids. 

When I ask them why I don't get much response. 

They aren't conspiracy loons.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> On the anti vax people outside tube.
> 
> Whist these are the fringe group I've chatted to several people I know who are going to refuse Vaccine and refuse to have it for their kids.
> 
> ...


What are they then? They're choosing to ignore medical science in preference to something they've read online, and the leaflets they're handing out are pure conspiracy/right wing/freeeeedom bullshit. As far as I'm concerned they can say and believe in whatever they like, but the concern is that they will persuade vulnerable/gullible people not to take a vaccine which could save their life or spare them from a terrible illness.

Footsoldiers for Freedom my fucking arse.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Apr 19, 2021)

nick said:


> Open to 4pm today - so you don't even need to walk fast


Actually, I move very slowly, so I didn't get tested until this afternoon. I'm all done now though!


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 19, 2021)

Think we're getting to early 40s for vaccination this week!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Think we're getting to early 40s for vaccination this week!


Whence comes this rumour?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Whence comes this rumour?



Well, from me.  My girlfriend just got her notification for an appointment this week.

I'm not 100% sure if I'm right though - as there is a small possibility that she's been bumped due to me being CEV (I've had both mine - second last week) - we go to different GP practices and I only informed mine last week that we live together. I don't think the NHS necessarily is that joined up though.  I've been going to my practice for a while since before we got together and so I hadn't updated contact details.  Anyway a friend asked why she hadn't been vaccinated already ages ago, since we have lived together for ages and it's NHS policy to do so for CEV people. So I updated my records last week.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 20, 2021)

I had my first shot last Friday, through what I understand is now the standard process. Text message arrives from 'NHSvaccine' with a website link where bookings for both appointments are then made at the same time. They offer a range of locations based on proximity to home address. Had mine done in a pop-up booth at the pharmacy at the end of my street - very efficient and friendly they were too. At no point was my GP surgery involved.

I asked about 40s-45s at the time (for my partner) and was told the current estimate was 2-3 weeks.

Edited to add: I just received a vaccine booking letter in this morning's mail. All being done centrally now it seems - presumably from NHS database rather than local surgery lists.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2021)

My invitation SMS came from my GP in January and again when I booked my 2nd (about 10 days ago). The SMS did refer to the NHS booking portal though, although I believe on both occassions it was just to the GP practice. I did get letter from hospital too back in Jan, several days after GP vaccination, inviting me to come to Guys&ST


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 20, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> My invitation SMS came from my GP in January and again when I booked my 2nd (about 10 days ago). The SMS did refer to the NHS booking portal though, although I believe on both occassions it was just to the GP practice. I did get letter from hospital too back in Jan, several days after GP vaccination, inviting me to come to Guys&ST


Interesting. I'm guessing that now the priority groups have all been identified and contacted and we are just into age-based rollout, then the GPs no longer need to be involved.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2021)

Based on info from GP records though? I'm wondering how they know who's what age and where and how to contact them.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 20, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Based on info from GP records though? I'm wondering how they know who's what age and where and how to contact them.


GP records are just one feed into a central database where an individual’s NHS number is their unique identifier. Once location and contact details haven been entered there is no need for the surgery to take part in the rollout process.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Apr 21, 2021)

editor said:


> What are they then? They're choosing to ignore medical science in preference to something they've read online, and the leaflets they're handing out are pure conspiracy/right wing/freeeeedom bullshit. As far as I'm concerned they can say and believe in whatever they like, but the concern is that they will persuade vulnerable/gullible people not to take a vaccine which could save their life or spare them from a terrible illness.
> 
> Footsoldiers for Freedom my fucking arse.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Apr 21, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> On the anti vax people outside tube.
> 
> Whist these are the fringe group I've chatted to several people I know who are going to refuse Vaccine and refuse to have it for their kids.
> 
> ...


Loons or straight-up idiots, take your pick.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2021)

I can confirm that some under-45s in Brixton area are being offered vaccinations as of this morning


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 21, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I can confirm that some under-45s in Brixton area are being offered vaccinations as of this morning




Good news!


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can get a walk-in/booked second jab ASAP?

I'm been trying my local pharmacy for unused vaccines at the end of the day and have got nowhere - and Lambeth haven't helped sending out a press release today telling me about such a walk-in in Montgomery Hall, four days ago  

Update: and now I've just found out I could have gone today FFS

My dose is booked next week but I want to go up to Wales for the first time since my sister in law died for a family event and would have to come straight back and then have a hefty 3 hr dental appt the next morning, which could be risky if I don't have a good reaction...


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

If anyone else needs to change their vaccine appt: After a long time battling through the 'select 1 if..." options on the 119 service, I finally got the appointment shifted. Phew!


----------



## snowy_again (May 17, 2021)

Does anyone know where the nearest drop in vaccination place is in Brixton / Herne Hill?

My GP is claiming their system takes ‘up to ten weeks’ to update their records and to send me an appointment time for one.

The SELondonCCG website is dreadful and I don’t want to go up to the Baldry Gardens Health Centre on Streatham High Road to find out its no longer doing drop ins (the CCG website says they are but the ‘more info’ link goes to a dead page.

Thanks!


----------



## snowy_again (May 18, 2021)

In case anyone needs to know - the Baldry Centre was great. Walk ins for 40+ first or second dose.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> In case anyone needs to know - the Baldry Centre was great. Walk ins for 40+ first or second dose.


Thought I'd add a bit more info (is this the right one)

293 Streatham High Rd, London SW16 3NP






						COVID-19 Vaccine Update | Streatham Common Group Practice
					






					www.streathamcommonpractice.co.uk


----------



## sparkybird (May 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Thought I'd add a bit more info (is this the right one)
> 
> 293 Streatham High Rd, London SW16 3NP
> 
> ...


Thanks yes that's the right one. Got my second jab there today, ahead of Mr SB, who's older and a bit miffed!


----------



## snowy_again (May 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Thought I'd add a bit more info (is this the right one)
> 
> 293 Streatham High Rd, London SW16 3NP
> 
> ...


Yup that’s the one. Lots of blue badge parking spaces right outside too.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2021)

Not quite Brixton, but we took at test today as a precaution and went to the site on Gallery Road in Dulwich. It was very well organised, with proper portacabin-style modules so no testing in the rain or underneath a gazebo, and had the friendliest and most helpful staff I've encountered at any test site so far. Impressed.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

Picked up my second jab today at the pharmacy on Rosendale Rd, Norwood. Super quick and friendly. Job done. 

I think they were accepting walk ups too.


----------



## snowy_again (May 20, 2021)

Four ways pharmacy in Herne Hill (half moon lane) is now also a drop in vaccination centre.

30+ From overhearing a conversation when I was walking by earlier.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

That lunatic rapper who bellows out anti-vaxx/anti mask/Covid denying nonsense outside Brixton Tube is now now going around trying to get local small businesses closed down by walking in without a mask,  claiming exemption (yeah, right) and filming the shopkeeper asking him politely to leave while accusing him of racism. And then he posts it on his social media and encourages his anti-mask followers to call/harass/report the 'racism' and 'anti disability' prejudice.

_*please don't mention any of the businesses affected as they're all hoping this will blow over so don't need any publicity_


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

It's not over yet Lambeth urges Brixton and Stockwell residents to get a Covid-19 PCR test as local cases rise


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 27, 2021)

editor said:


> It's not over yet Lambeth urges Brixton and Stockwell residents to get a Covid-19 PCR test as local cases rise



I have been watching the rate for Brixton and Clapham climb a fair bit over the last couple of weeks. The infection rate for Lambeth was something like 17 per 100,000, but now upto 43, well above the national average. Lets hope this isn't the start of something more alarming. 

The ward that Brixton Prison is in has seen infection rates rocket by 700%, perhaps there is an outbreak there?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 27, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I have been watching the rate for Brixton and Clapham climb a fair bit over the last couple of weeks. The infection rate for Lambeth was something like 17 per 100,000, but now upto 43, well above the national average. Lets hope this isn't the start of something more alarming.
> 
> The ward that Brixton Prison is in has seen infection rates rocket by 700%, perhaps there is an outbreak there



here is the most up to date heat map for the borough, looks like the trend is up in all age groups excrept the very old, but notably highest among school age kids


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 27, 2021)

We seem to be a bit of an epicentre of South London im afraid.


----------



## BusLanes (May 27, 2021)

Last time there was an outbreak in the Prison it really skewed the numbers


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 9, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> We seem to be a bit of an epicentre of South London im afraid.
> 
> View attachment 270527




So here we are just under 2 weeks later. no one else a little alarmed?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 10, 2021)

Interesting. The prison looks to be a lighter colour than Abbeville.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 19, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So here we are just under 2 weeks later. no one else a little alarmed?
> 
> 
> View attachment 272702


more surge testing announced..... editor


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> more surge testing announced..... editor



Thanks for the nudge - done!








						Surge testing deployed in Clapham, Brixton, Stockwell, West Norwood and Vauxhall due to rising cases of Covid-19
					

Lambeth Council and NHS Test and Trace have put in place extra Covid-19 PCR testing in targeted areas of Lambeth. From Saturday, June 19th extra testing for those without symptoms will be available…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2021)

Update Lambeth Covid update Lambeth ‘strongly encourages’ residents to take a Covid-19 PCR test, even if they have no symptoms


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2021)

Just had a bit of a contre temps with some anti vaxx loons by the tube who told me to "take off my diaper."

Jeez.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Just had a bit of a contre temps with some anti vaxx loons by the tube who told me to "take off my diaper."
> 
> Jeez.


I'm having a beer at King & Co with some pals and a couple of anti lockdowners walked past 5 min ago and were shouting at passerbys. Not sure why as on other side of road but they were angry about lockdown.

Wonder if it's the same people


----------



## nick (Jul 6, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> ....... but they were angry about lockdown.


Haven't they kind of missed the boat on that one now? 
It is effectively over and down to personal choice soon (until the inevitable spike and probable reverse ferret from Johnson/Javid)


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 7, 2021)

nick said:


> Haven't they kind of missed the boat on that one now?
> It is effectively over and down to personal choice soon (until the inevitable spike and probable reverse ferret from Johnson/Javid)



I think there is a solid core who are so radicalised that they'll keep at it


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I'm having a beer at King & Co with some pals and a couple of anti lockdowners walked past 5 min ago and were shouting at passerbys. Not sure why as on other side of road but they were angry about lockdown.
> 
> Wonder if it's the same people


Their arguments were: "I had covid once and I'm fine" (therefore it's all a big scam) and "the bloke with the megaphone has got a degree in biology."
And then some nonsense stuff about facemasks being full of killer bacteria or something.

Utter fuckwits.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 7, 2021)

editor said:


> Their arguments were: "I had covid once and I'm fine" (therefore it's all a big scam) and "the bloke with the megaphone has got a degree in biology."
> And then some nonsense stuff about facemasks being full of killer bacteria or something.
> 
> Utter fuckwits.



Ahh, I think it was the same people then, as they sounded like they had a megaphone


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Ahh, I think it was the same people then, as they sounded like they had a megaphone


Yep. The megaphone guy might have been the Spanish 'expert' and there was about 3 or 4 dour faced, scruffy hangers-on with him, including the diaper guy.

Funny thing is, in a different world we might have got on and shared the same tastes on music/bars/drugs but anyone bellowing that kind of shit in my ear is too far gone to include in any kind of social circle.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2021)

Beejabus! Bag a vaccine this Saturday Mass vaccination event at The Kia Oval in Kennington this Saturday, 17th July 2021


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2021)

Dogstar closed tonight because of Covid


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2021)

Freedom in Brixton apparently. Complete with that bullying prick with the shit song.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 25, 2021)

Is that part of the Covid stuff that happened in Trafalgar Square yesterday?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2021)

Small White Rose posters in Herne Hill today.  Now in the bin. Small, a5 and red if anyone else wants to remove them too.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2021)

Seen these around. Good to see that immigration status etc is not necessary.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 26, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Seen these around. Good to see that immigration status etc is not necessary.


It's brilliant, isn't it. They have been doing it for a while. Friend of mine had her 1st one 5 weeks ago and said it was really easy, people really friendly and helpful and she felt at ease.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2021)

Lambeth bus









						Lambeth launches a new Health and Wellbeing bus to help protect communities from Covid-19 this summer
					

Lambeth Together has unveiled its Health and Wellbeing Bus to help protect communities from Covid-19 this summer. The specially adapted bus will be deployed to different parts of the borough to pro…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This all looks good to me. As well as Lambeth and other inner city boroughs having no question asked walk in vaccination centres.

I've come across surprising number of people who say to me things like " Im not against vaccine but Im going to wait to see how It pans out" ,  " I don't think I need it as I'm healthy and haven't caught Covid so far" and "I'm busy but will get it later didn't you say you had side effects from injection?"

So not anti vaxxers but keep giving me different reasons why they aren't against it but aren't going to have it at this moment in time.

I don't really understand this. Vaccine is free. Unlike some other countries not a lot of bureaucracy to get it. Was listening to British person living in Japan on radio. To get this daughter vaccine he had to fill in 6 page form.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> This all looks good to me. As well as Lambeth and other inner city boroughs having no question asked walk in vaccination centres.
> 
> I've come across surprising number of people who say to me things like " Im not against vaccine but Im going to wait to see how It pans out" ,  " I don't think I need it as I'm healthy and haven't caught Covid so far" and "I'm busy but will get it later didn't you say you had side effects from injection?"
> 
> ...



I dont understand these people's reasoning either. When you read stories like the one below, which seems like a bona fide account, you have to say to actively avoid a free, no questions asked vaccine being administered in their local area, is plain foolish. 









						Fitness enthusiast, 42, who rejected vaccine, dies of Covid
					

John Eyers had been climbing mountains four weeks before his death in intensive care




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2021)

NHS vaccination van on Tunstall Road opposite the tube has the accompaniment of a portable sound system imploring that you "Don't tek Di Vaccine".


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

Rushy said:


> NHS vaccination van on Tunstall Road opposite the tube has the accompaniment of a portable sound system imploring that you "Don't tek Di Vaccine".
> 
> View attachment 283125



Was this a walk in no appointment van?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Was this a walk in no appointment van?


Not sure. I think so.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2021)

I had this offered to ne on Youtube following a rather intense discussion.
Nice to know Zoom can be used make music as well - even if this example is from New York


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 23, 2021)

The Standard's crime reporter just tweeted out that a lot of the covid lockdown regs prosecutions from Jan/Feb are going before the courts around about now.  He tweeted some examples and they all seem to be local


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> The Standard's crime reporter just tweeted out that a lot of the covid lockdown regs prosecutions from Jan/Feb are going before the courts around about now.  He tweeted some examples and they all seem to be local



He says these cases are not heard in open court.
I wonder about the persistent Tesco beggar.
Is the lady without assets - in which case the fine is irrelevant, unless it leads to prison.
On the other hand begging at Tescos Streatham Extra may be surprisingly remunerative.............


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2021)

Lambeth covid news Cocid 19: Lambeth Leisure Centre vouchers offered for vaccinated under-30s


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2021)

Vaccine news Where to get your Covid jab in south London this half-term if you are aged 12-15


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Just a question about Booster Vaccinations in Lambeth - are people getting their boosters and do you really have to wait the whole six months? I'm hearing that immunity wanes significantly after 5 months and, as I approach that milestone, I'd be interested in getting a booster even thought I don't reach 6 months until December. Is there anywhere in Lambeth where you can get the booster after 5 months?


----------



## felonius monk (Nov 4, 2021)

Currently it's six months.  Text from LambethHubs invited me to book last week for exactly 6 months and a day after jab #2. Haven't heard of anywhere offering 5 months.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm getting my booster jab at the Oval vaccination centre and it's packed, which is great to see.


----------



## felonius monk (Nov 17, 2021)

I was there too this morning. The staff were Efficiently getting through the queues.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

felonius monk said:


> I was there too this morning. The staff were Efficiently getting through the queues.


All volunteers too. Fantastic people.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2021)

I went to the vaccination centre at Kings Hospital in Camberwell for my booster. When I tried to book this weekend it was only nearby one open weekends and with appointments.

Surprisingly empty when I got there. No queue. In and out straight away. Apart from the fifteen minute wait after the jab.

Guys is enormous site. The vaccination centre is in Cutcombe Road off Coldharbour Lane. Don't go to Denmark Hill as you'll have to walk across whole of hospital to get to it. It's called Denmark Hill Vaccination site. Which is confusing.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Nov 29, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I went to the vaccination centre at Guys Hospital in Camberwell for my booster. When I tried to book this weekend it was only nearby one open weekends and with appointments.
> 
> Surprisingly empty when I got there. No queue. In and out straight away. Apart from the fifteen minute wait after the jab.
> 
> Guys is enormous site. The vaccination centre is in Cutcombe Road off Coldharbour Lane. Don't go to Denmark Hill as you'll have to walk across whole of hospital to get to it. It's called Denmark Hill Vaccination site. Which is confusing.



It's King's College Hospital not Guys, but the advice is good. It's where I got boosted. Here's the info from the SE London NHS walk in vaccination website (doesn't seem to have been updated with booster advice) 






						COVID-19 Vaccine Walk-In clinics - NHS South East London CCG
					

Eligible for a COVID vaccination? Get your COVID vaccination now from a number of pop-up and walk-in clinics.




					selondonccg.nhs.uk
				



Kings College Hospital​
*Location:* Weston Education Centre, King’s College Hospital, Denmark Hill, Cutcombe Road, SE5 9RJ
*Day and time*: Daily, 8.30am to 11:30am and 12:30pm to 5pm
*Booking information*: Walk-in, no appointment needed
*Further information*: +16s, Pfizer offered. First and second doses offered if it is at least eight weeks since the first dose.

*You do not need proof of address, immigration status, or an NHS number, though it’s helpful if you can provide proof of age if you look younger than 18.*


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2021)

nemoanonemo said:


> It's King's College Hospital not Guys, but the advice is good. It's where I got boosted. Here's the info from the SE London NHS walk in vaccination website (doesn't seem to have been updated with booster advice)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right. Just edited my post.

The person in front of me at the vaccination centre had no booking number or NHS number. So its a walk in as well. Not sure how they do walk ins. How they now when its time for second dose. Been trying to get friend of mine to get vaccinated in this way. So far he hasn't. This one looks a good place to go as its not busy.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 30, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Your right. Just edited my post.
> 
> The person in front of me at the vaccination centre had no booking number or NHS number. So its a walk in as well. Not sure how they do walk ins. How they now when its time for second dose. Been trying to get friend of mine to get vaccinated in this way. So far he hasn't. This one looks a good place to go as its not busy.


It's pretty difficult to get the second dose without an NHS number. After the first one you are advised to register with NHS. If you don't, its possible  to get the second jab, but only if you know someone IYKWIM. Plus of course there is no record of the person having received any vaccine. So no good for travel/vaccine passport type stuff if they need that.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 8, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> By all means give credit _where it is due_:
> 
> _"While Boris Johnson attributes the success of the rollout to greed and capitalism, *the credit should actually go to scientists, experts, NHS staff and volunteers* ..."_
> 
> ...














​


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 13, 2021)

If you try & book a booster via a LambethHubs text, & offered Kennington Montgomery Hall as a location, its currently showing appointments from midnight to 6am on Christmas Day!

(Currently no appointments showing before 22 Dec, nothing Xmas Eve & nothing after 25th Dec)


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2021)

The number of Covid-19 infections detected in Lambeth has more than doubled in just two weeks - Lambeth statement: Supporting our communities through Covid-19 surge – and where to book booster jabs


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 14, 2021)

editor said:


> The number of Covid-19 infections detected in Lambeth has more than doubled in just two weeks - Lambeth statement: Supporting our communities through Covid-19 surge – and where to book booster jabs



Lot of people I know seem to be getting it, or pinged


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2021)

Any local recommendations for PCR or antigen tests for flying?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Any local recommendations for PCR or antigen tests for flying?



Not mega local but the OH got one at Centrale in Croydon last week. Results in 40 minutes. This it was with Express Test.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Not mega local but the OH got one at Centrale in Croydon last week. Results in 40 minutes. This it was with Express Test.


Cheers! Currently trying to get through to one in Kings Cross but they need passport information online - we're not all travelling on passports and they're not answering the phone.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Cheers! Currently trying to get through to one in Kings Cross but they need passport information online - we're not all travelling on passports and they're not answering the phone.



...think I saw this service advertised in millennium pharmacy on Brixton road






						millenium pharmacy brixton road at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Any local recommendations for PCR or antigen tests for flying?


Check out these pages









						Who can get a free NHS coronavirus (COVID-19) rapid lateral flow test
					

Find out who can get a free NHS coronavirus (COVID-19) rapid lateral flow test and what to do instead of taking a COVID-19 test.




					www.nhs.uk
				








						Get a PCR test to check if you have coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

Find out where to get a test to check if you have coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...think I saw this service advertised in millennium pharmacy on Brixton road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. Will look that up.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Check out these pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. Those services are really efficient and convenient but apparently not suitable for going abroad.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Cheers. Those services are really efficient and convenient but apparently not suitable for going abroad.


Sorry about that. I hope you manage to get away!

For general info, I've just posted this:
Where to pick up free testing kits and get tested around Brixton Covid lateral flow testing: where to get tested and where to pick up test kits around Brixton


----------



## felonius monk (Dec 16, 2021)

Everyone needs a collect code when picking up a kit from a pharmacy. Simple to get, but do it in advance. Check the pharmacy has supplies- I was in a branch of Boots in the West End on Friday and they had limited supplies (which ran out while i was there such was the surge in the 10 minutes I was there)


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2021)

Boots had run out when I went to them too. I've used Super drug and the Pavilion one (Brighton Terrace) to collect lateral flow test kits. Both fine using a code.


----------



## dbs1fan (Dec 16, 2021)

Re tests for flying, I'm confused. I'm fully vaccinated. Do I need to take a PCR test before flying to Spain on 23rd Dec?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 16, 2021)

dbs1fan said:


> Re tests for flying, I'm confused. I'm fully vaccinated. Do I need to take a PCR test before flying to Spain on 23rd Dec?


You need to check Spain’s entry rules. Every different country has different rules that change frequently at the moment.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2021)

dbs1fan said:


> Re tests for flying, I'm confused. I'm fully vaccinated. Do I need to take a PCR test before flying to Spain on 23rd Dec?


I don't think so. Ireland is different. 






						Entry requirements - Spain travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## dbs1fan (Dec 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I don't think so. Ireland is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 17, 2021)

The Lambeth Wellbeing bus is parked up the the big church in Oval, doing walk in jabs, boosters and - the Holy grail - boxes of lateral flows.

Update: Walked up, and was boosted and away with box of flows, in under 10mins.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I don't think so. Ireland is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Northern Ireland okay without a PCR test?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 18, 2021)

twistedAM said:


> Is Northern Ireland okay without a PCR test?


I don't think you do. But not certain, I'm afraid.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 20, 2021)

Rates are looking pretty crazy across Lambeth but especially so in Acre Lane, according to the government maps. Feeling slightly better that I don't live in that anymore but since I still live just down the road, not so muc

Acre Lane MSOA MBC has a 7 day rate of 3,611/100K (Brixton Hill East being 2,652).



			https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/details/interactive-map/cases


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2021)

It's moving so fast at the moment that the 7 day rate is probably not that useful, at such a local level, for judging what the current relative situation is.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2021)

Well out of 18 staff where my friend works in central brixton, only 5 _don't_ have covid.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 20, 2021)

So the darkest purple's become so meaningless they have to add a new category    

"From 21 December 2021, an additional category will be added to the cases map to show 7-day rates of newly reported cases that are greater than 1,600 per 100,000 people."


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 21, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Rates are looking pretty crazy across Lambeth but especially so in Acre Lane, according to the government maps. Feeling slightly better that I don't live in that anymore but since I still live just down the road, not so muc
> 
> Acre Lane MSOA MBC has a 7 day rate of 3,611/100K (Brixton Hill East being 2,652).
> 
> ...



4459 now! Sort of does feel a bit crazy and unworldly.

But then the local street WhatsApp does seem to have several people infected. Also you hear people talking at cafes or shops talking about their friends or flatmates being infected so


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

Just tried four pharmacies in central Brixton - none have lateral flow test kits. I think people will be better off ordering by mail.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Just tried four pharmacies in central Brixton - none have lateral flow test kits. I think people will be better off ordering by mail.


Did you try the library?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Did you try the library?


It didn't come up on the NHS site - what's the deal there?


----------



## madolesance (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> It didn't come up on the NHS site - what's the deal there?


Apparently you just ask and they'll had them out if they have any left.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Apparently you just ask and they'll had them out if they have any left.


Ah, OK. I'd be amazed if they had any given the mad rush right now, particularly after the new 7 day rule.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 22, 2021)

I went last week and they had two packs Friday midday and I took one. Hopefully they got more in


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I went last week and they had two packs Friday midday and I took one. Hopefully they got more in


There's been a mighty rush on because of Christmas and the new one week isolation rule.


----------



## Table Wolf (Dec 23, 2021)

'I don't need the Covid vaccine. God protects me from the virus'
					

Acre Lane, in Brixton, has been revealed as having the highest Covid rate in the UK yet many residents still remain unvaccinated despite government guidance and a local vaccine centre available.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Oh dear.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Ah, OK. I'd be amazed if they had any given the mad rush right now, particularly after the new 7 day rule.


None left today.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 23, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Rates are looking pretty crazy across Lambeth but especially so in Acre Lane, according to the government maps. Feeling slightly better that I don't live in that anymore but since I still live just down the road, not so muc
> 
> Acre Lane MSOA MBC has a 7 day rate of 3,611/100K (Brixton Hill East being 2,652).
> 
> ...


The Daily Mail has written this up in a rather florid way.








						'I don't need the Covid vaccine. God protects me from the virus'
					

Acre Lane, in Brixton, has been revealed as having the highest Covid rate in the UK yet many residents still remain unvaccinated despite government guidance and a local vaccine centre available.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




I don't think much about the Acre Lane church in that article is right - its currently an obscure Indian protestant sect.
Presumably if it had still been the 8th Church of Christ Scientist it would have been Antivaxxer by default - send for a Christian Science healer and all that.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 24, 2021)

Someone on Twitter has cross referenced Acre Lane MSOA with census data and drawn the view that the area is actually pretty young and white, with high booster uptake. He contrasted it to Loughborough Road MSOA, which has much lower infection rates, at least compared to Acre Lane (still high compared to wider UK, but that's probably true for most of London), which has is more representative of Lambeth's population - older, less white. His view is that the infection therefore must be higher due to Acre Lane's population having a high degree of young people flatting and going out regularly. Whereas presumably Loughborough has more normal or family households who don't spend as much time in pubs or clubs during a pandemic.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 24, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Someone on Twitter has cross referenced Acre Lane MSOA with census data and drawn the view that the area is actually pretty young and white, with high booster uptake. He contrasted it to Loughborough Road MSOA, which has much lower infection rates, at least compared to Acre Lane (still high compared to wider UK, but that's probably true for most of London), which has is more representative of Lambeth's population - older, less white. His view is that the infection therefore must be higher due to Acre Lane's population having a high degree of young people flatting and going out regularly. Whereas presumably Loughborough has more normal or family households who don't spend as much time in pubs or clubs during a pandemic.




yes someone else on the twitter did a similar analysis and came to the same conclusion. Makes sense to me.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> yes someone else on the twitter did a similar analysis and came to the same conclusion. Makes sense to me.



It sort of checks out - I walk through Acre Lane area quite regularly and Brixton Hill and the cafes/bars have been quite busy till about a week ago


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 24, 2021)

Wellbeing Bus is at Stockwell Green mosque today, for your last min. Boosters and Lateral Flows:

*Stockwell Green Mosque*​
*Location*: 35, Stockwell Rd, London SW9 9QE
*Day and time*: Friday 24 December 10am to 3pm.
*Booking information*: walk-in vaccinations, no appointment needed
*Further information*: Pfizer vaccines (first & second dose) for people aged 16+, covid boosters aged 18+, flu vaccines (50-64 years), Covid test kits









						Lambeth's Health and Wellbeing Bus - Lambeth Together
					

The Lambeth Together Health and Wellbeing Bus travels across the borough offering vaccines, health advice and support to Lambeth residents.




					lambethtogether.net


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## CH1 (Dec 26, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> yes someone else on the twitter did a similar analysis and came to the same conclusion. Makes sense to me.


I was trying to see WHAT areas exactly.
If he is referring to this Acre Lane then it turnsout the Acre Lane area, which stretches from Clapham North to Brixton prison and includes the St Matthews Estate has a bigger population compared with Loughborough Road Loughborough Road

Maybe its not wealth or sin that is at stake - just statistics.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello,

Is there anywhere in Brixton you can get a walk in PCR test?

Thanks


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 28, 2021)

....wheatsheaf community centre on south Lambeth road is the go to venue for north brixton/stockwell but don’t do walk in afaik.

<edit not sure if walk in is available generally tbh, but could be wrong>


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 29, 2021)

The data is expressed as the total number of cases (people who have had at least one positive COVID-19 test result) in the most recent 7-day period and rate per 100,000 people. 

Lambeth 3,014.50 (9,701 cases)









						Latest Covid Infections for 33 boroughs as 143 people died over Christmas
					

This marks England's highest ever daily total of Covid cases




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Fraser (Dec 30, 2021)

Fraser said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anywhere in Brixton you can get a walk in PCR test?
> Thanks



Replying to my own post in case anyone’s interested. 

I was able to walk in and get a PCR test at the Angela David Industrial Estate on Somerleyton Road. 

I went around 8am and it was very quiet. A booking is usually required so can’t guarantee you could do this at any time. Very friendly staff there.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Not quite sure what to make of receiving a postcard from Lambeth/Lambeth Together giving dates my household are invited to immunize at the Town Hall extension: 16-31 December (2021).
Considering this arrived at midday on 30th December it looks like a waste of time effort and money on someone's part - quite possibly Royal Mail holding joint honours with Lambeth Council on this one.
Seems to be a paid for mailout (see second image)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 30, 2021)

Yes, I got mine today as well 
I suppose if they continue the walk-in clinics into the New Year, it won't have been completely wasted.

(I walk past that walk-in quite often- it never looks very busy)


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2021)

That's the way to do it


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 1, 2022)

They are taking their lead from a lot of the alt right - staging confrontations with guards whilst livestreaming to drive engagement


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2022)

Walk in vaccination centres in Lambeth Walk-in vaccination clinics available in Lambeth this month (Jan 2022)


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2022)

Walk in vaccination centres open in Lambeth now:








						Walk-in vaccination clinics available in Lambeth this month (Jan 2022)
					

If you are eligible for a COVID vaccination, you can get your vaccination from a number of walk-in and pop-up clinics. The number of vaccine doses you should get will vary depending on criteria, su…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2022)

What are current arrangements in Brixton for testing?

I had this long 30 minute rambling phone conversation with my GP yesterday covering several issues.
One was I've had bronchitis for several weeks nows.
"Oh?" she says, "Yes" I said "I'm reluctant to book to see the new Mugabe play at the Brixton theatre.
I might have an attack of unstoppable coughing mid-way through the performance. That wouldn't make me very popular" "You'd be even less popular if you gave them all Covid" she said. 

The long and the short of it is she now wants me to have a Covid test - because I have a foot appointment at the surgery on Friday. Of course GPs don't deal with testing - but she says I ought to be able to sort it out. I have a computer.

Well yes - Lambeth's website says you can do a walk-in test at Kingshield Pharmacy. They had done my booster and seemed OK. This afternoon however Kingshield said they were out of stock of tests - I should try the council.

En route to our Lambeth Service Centre I dropped in at the NHS gazebo on Windrush Square.
They only do appointments - and the appointment has to be made via the Q code on the van the attendant said.
Not good for a non smart phone user like me. In the gazebo they seemed expect you to do it yourself anyway. I had expected someone with experience to do the swab.

On to the Lambeth Service Centre - who recommended Somerleyton Road, no appointment needed they said.
Is this true anybody?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 29, 2022)

I've been trying to get tests but everywhere I've tried has been out of them.

End of this month and they aren't free anymore.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 29, 2022)

If you can take the bus to Westminster the testing centre on Great Smith street will do a LFT, PCR and give you a box of home tests.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I've been trying to get tests but everywhere I've tried has been out of them.
> 
> End of this month and they aren't free anymore.


This afternoon the Tate Library still had free LFT boxes to give away


----------

